# Let's grab that BFP with both hands and make it ours! January Testing Thread



## oldermom1975

Happy New Year ladies! :wine:
Tell me your testing dates and I will add you. Let the games begin, and good luck to all!!!

*January 1*
*January 2*
kfs1:bfp::angel:

*January 3*
*January 4*
*January 5*
*January 6*
stickybean4 :shrug:

*January 7*
winterbabi :witch:

*January 8*
flickyface :shrug:

*January 9*
oldermom1975:witch:

*January 10*
battyatty:witch:

*January 11*
daisy1511:shrug:

*January 12*
*January 13*
*January 14*
mamadonna:witch:
ClaireCath:witch:

*January 15*
terripeachy:witch:
Driving280:witch:

*January 16*


*January 17*
garfie:witch:
Mama Duck:witch:

*January 18*
StranjeGirl:witch:

*January 19*
Blueshoney:witch:
IowaGirl:witch:
Babyblues78:shrug:

*January 20*
Mischief:shrug:
Hortensia:witch:

*January 21*
*January 22*
charlie15:witch:
Fezzle:witch:

*January 23*
*January 24*
SweetPotatoPi:witch:

*January 25*
Wish4another1:witch:
girleeo:shrug:

*January 26*
ERosePW:witch:

*January 27*
moni77:witch:
VJean:witch:

*January 28*
Katie Potatie:angel:

*January 29*
Dylis:shrug:
Future Mom:bfp:

*January 30*
*January 31*
persephone13:shrug:
hopethisyear:shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi,pop me down for the 14th please x


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

You can put me down for the 24th if you would oldermom, thanks! How are things going with the IL's?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*terri* (when you make it over here lol), hope you're having fun watching your Ravens :) . Can't believe you're getting ready to O again already!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> You can put me down for the 24th if you would oldermom, thanks! How are things going with the IL's?

Fun but busy. Today we took a tour of the city, we have been gone all day! I will be happy to see my bed tonight. :sleep:


----------



## garfie

Please put me down for the 17 (my sons Birthday:happydance:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Dylis

Can I have the 29th please,hoping for a late birthday pressie:cake: could do with a distraction from turning 40:argh:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for starting this thread, older mom! I want to test with garfie, but I will have to jump ahead and test on the 15th. That is the day AF is slated to arrive. Be gone, witch!!

SPP-I know, right?!


----------



## kfs1

Put me down for the 2nd please, although I'm not feeling any symptoms...


----------



## Sis4Us

Not feeling to Hopeful w things for me but just wanted to wish U All GL!!!!

:dust:


----------



## moni77

Thsnkd for the new thread. I'll let you know when AF arrives so I can give you a test date. STILL WAITING!


----------



## terripeachy

Still waiting Moni? Are you miserable or feeling ok? :hugs: I cannot imagine being in limbo like you are.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Not feeling to Hopeful w things for me but just wanted to wish U All GL!!!!
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: :kiss: :flower: :flow: :flower: :kiss: :hugs:



moni77 said:


> Thsnkd for the new thread. I'll let you know when AF arrives so I can give you a test date. STILL WAITING!

Damn her! Where the hell is she?! How inconsiderate can she be pulling these games so late here :growlmad: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Don't you give up *Sis*!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi! Can I join? I think I will be testing around the 18th. I'll be 39 at the end of January and was really hoping for a bfp before that, so this is my lats shot! Wishing everyone baby dust!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

16th, please.


----------



## oldermom1975

StranjeGirl said:


> Hi! Can I join? I think I will be testing around the 18th. I'll be 39 at the end of January and was really hoping for a bfp before that, so this is my lats shot! Wishing everyone baby dust!!!

Welcome!:flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

moni77 said:


> Thsnkd for the new thread. I'll let you know when AF arrives so I can give you a test date. STILL WAITING!

That is frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

January 15 for me! Thanks!


----------



## charlie15

Can you put me down for the 22nd please x


----------



## moni77

terripeachy said:


> Still waiting Moni? Are you miserable or feeling ok? :hugs: I cannot imagine being in limbo like you are.

Pretty miserable. I had gotten my hopes up that perhaps I was one of those people who dont test on the FRERs - but then the blood test came back negative as well. I have never been irregular. I have been going to the bathroom hourly for about 10 days now to see if AF has arrived. My office is going to think I am doing drugs or something!

Anyways, I'll keep you posted. Thanks!!


----------



## moni77

Oh and I took another FRER yesterday - still negative...


----------



## terripeachy

How long has it been, like 40 days? Have you contacted the doctor, and what did he/she say? Maybe they can put you on BC pills in order to force AF to come or something! Sorry you are going through this as well. If it's not one thing, it's another. This whole process is just ridiculous. Ditto to what SPP said earlier about after school specials and how getting prego is SOOO easy.


----------



## moni77

terripeachy said:


> How long has it been, like 40 days? Have you contacted the doctor, and what did he/she say? Maybe they can put you on BC pills in order to force AF to come or something! Sorry you are going through this as well. If it's not one thing, it's another. This whole process is just ridiculous. Ditto to what SPP said earlier about after school specials and how getting prego is SOOO easy.

I went to the doctor last Monday - they did a scan and confirmed no cysts and took blood work that confirmed not pregnant and that I did ovulate. So it was just a matter of waiting for AF. The doctor is on vacation until Thursday. I figure if no AF by then I'll send another email and see if he wants to see me again or just continue to wait.

I know - I spent about 15 years so worried about not getting pregnant and now its biting me in the ASS!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Add me for January 19th please!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ugh, ugh, ugh!! We're really having a time aren't we ladies?! This is no way to ring in 2014 :growlmad: . I'm sorry AF is being extra stupid *moni* :hugs: . Can't get her when we need her, all up in the mix when we don't :dohh: . Maybe you'll be one of those women that don't test positive on anything :huh: . Oh, I know, plan a really expensive, really romantic weekend getaway and watch that heffer show right on up :xmas19: .


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-HA!!HA!! @heffer showing up. I can always get a good laugh from your posts.

moni77-sorry you're feeling badly. I would try to make another appointment on Thursday as well. You can't live your life waiting for AF. I hope the doctor can help you this week. *hugs*


----------



## moni77

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Ugh, ugh, ugh!! We're really having a time aren't we ladies?! This is no way to ring in 2014 :growlmad: . I'm sorry AF is being extra stupid *moni* :hugs: . Can't get her when we need her, all up in the mix when we don't :dohh: . Maybe you'll be one of those women that don't test positive on anything :huh: . Oh, I know, plan a really expensive, really romantic weekend getaway and watch that heffer show right on up :xmas19: .

Thats actually what I expected - the day after she was due - my husband had surprised me with a hotel room for my bday - I was POSITIVE she would show that evening - that was over a week ago...

I'm about to get really busy at work - so it is just a matter of time!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

moni77 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, ugh, ugh!! We're really having a time aren't we ladies?! This is no way to ring in 2014 :growlmad: . I'm sorry AF is being extra stupid *moni* :hugs: . Can't get her when we need her, all up in the mix when we don't :dohh: . Maybe you'll be one of those women that don't test positive on anything :huh: . Oh, I know, plan a really expensive, really romantic weekend getaway and watch that heffer show right on up :xmas19: .
> 
> Thats actually what I expected - the day after she was due - my husband had surprised me with a hotel room for my bday - I was POSITIVE she would show that evening - that was over a week ago...
> 
> I'm about to get really busy at work - so it is just a matter of time!Click to expand...

Ooooh, ok, so she graduated to Mega Evil Supreme over a week ago?! Damn her! :trouble: Need a new plan...


----------



## AshNAmber

:dance: I'm here!!!!! :dance: 

Ummmmm guess we can add me for the 28th :haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> SPP-HA!!HA!! @heffer showing up. I can always get a good laugh from your posts.

:haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> :dance: I'm here!!!!! :dance:
> 
> Ummmmm guess we can add me for the 28th :haha:

Well she certainly took her sweet old time rollin' outta bed didn't she?! What a lazy cow! :haha: We got this in January girly :D .


----------



## AshNAmber

SweetPotatoPi said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> :dance: I'm here!!!!! :dance:
> 
> Ummmmm guess we can add me for the 28th :haha:
> 
> Well she certainly took her sweet old time rollin' outta bed didn't she?! What a lazy cow! :haha: We got this in January girly :D .Click to expand...

Lazy cow :haha: 

Thats so funny.. one of my very good friends.. Her nick name is cow :haha: 

Yeah she really did... :friends: Sounds good to me :friends:


----------



## Mischief

I don't know when/if I'll ovulate this cycle, so please put me down for the 20th and keep you fingers crossed! Thanks! :flower:

Good luck, ladies!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*terri*, I'm so glad you were able to get through to DH. Party time! :dance:

It's wonderful that you are looking forward and feeling optimistic about that sweet 2014 baby *ERose* :flower: . TTC isn't for the faint of heart is it gal? :hugs: Love that DH is on board to keep things rollin' :thumbup: . Let's make some magic in 2014 then and get the hell away from TTC yeah? :kiss:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Mischief!! :xmas3:

Ashley-Can I ask you about your donor/babymaking process? How did you decide who would have the baby, and how did you find your donor? Is it a friend of yours, or it's someone you don't know? I'm really curious (i.e. nosy) about this, BUT, if you think it's too personal, just say the word and I'll MMOB.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Oh, and I forgot to say *ERose*, whatever you're feeling, roll with it. Sometimes you might be feeling so good you wonder how you got there but then turn around and get gobsmacked by despair or anger or, or, or. It's all correct so do whatever you need to do to work it out for yourself :hugs: .


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, I'm here. I'm only taking my best guess that I'm on CD2 today since everything started yesterday. I have no idea if my body will be ready to O or not, and if it does, no idea WHEN. When I didnt take Clomid, I O'd early, so I suppose it could happen early. Or with what just happened, I suppose it could also be a few weeks! I'm just gonna base my test date on a 28-day cycle for now, and say Jan 26. But I'll change that depending on if/when I O. 

It would actually be a good thing if I could O a little earlier or later, because I just counted the days, and DH will be out of town for three days right in between there. Urgh. 

Btw, terri, I have to say, congrats on getting DH to the party last night, LOL. I know how it is to feel like you're totally missing out on an opportunity if you miss one of the good days!


----------



## ERosePW

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say *ERose*, whatever you're feeling, roll with it. Sometimes you might be feeling so good you wonder how you got there but then turn around and get gobsmacked by despair or anger or, or, or. It's all correct so do whatever you need to do to work it out for yourself :hugs: .

Thanks SPP! Yes, I'm having my ups and downs. One moment I feel better, and the next moment, I get a little weepy. Last night I was bad off. And my SIL sends me a text and says "Better Luck Next time!" with a smiley face. WTF? But today I do feel better.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose- Some people don't know how to use those smiley faces. WTF is right, and her response is as if you couldn't get a free parking spot. It's a little more serious than that, thanks. It reminds me of FB when someone posts that a friend is ill, people click 'like'. It's like, yeah, I read this and I feel for you but I'm too lazy to write a comment, so I'll just put LIKE. That is one of my biggest FB pet peeves. Like the good stuff, comment or don't say anything on the bad stuff, lazy f'ers. Now SPP has me cursing. HA!!HA!!

Thanks for the congrats on getting hubs to the party. He's like 'I think I want to party more than you.' I'm like 'Try me.' HA!!HA!! I think i have said 'like' enough in this post. Time to go watch some Valley Girls, apparently.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to say *ERose*, whatever you're feeling, roll with it. Sometimes you might be feeling so good you wonder how you got there but then turn around and get gobsmacked by despair or anger or, or, or. It's all correct so do whatever you need to do to work it out for yourself :hugs: .
> 
> Thanks SPP! Yes, I'm having my ups and downs. One moment I feel better, and the next moment, I get a little weepy. Last night I was bad off. And my SIL sends me a text and says "Better Luck Next time!" with a smiley face. WTF? But today I do feel better.Click to expand...

WTF?! Ok, so here's what you do, next time she's over throw something, say a bag full of ninja stars, at her head but intentionally miss; then when she gives you that look of shock and disbelief that you know is coming, look her dead in the eye and calmly say "I'll have better luck next time!" :ninja: :rofl: Good grief people are weird :wacko: . I understand they get all flustered and don't know what to say but damn, then just say (or text!) nothing for crying out loud :dohh: . Or I'm sure a hug would have sufficed.



terripeachy said:


> ERose- Some people don't know how to use those smiley faces. WTF is right, and her response is as if you couldn't get a free parking spot. It's a little more serious than that, thanks. It reminds me of FB when someone posts that a friend is ill, people click 'like'. It's like, yeah, I read this and I feel for you but I'm too lazy to write a comment, so I'll just put LIKE. That is one of my biggest FB pet peeves. Like the good stuff, comment or don't say anything on the bad stuff, lazy f'ers. Now SPP has me cursing. HA!!HA!!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats on getting hubs to the party. He's like 'I think I want to party more than you.' I'm like 'Try me.' HA!!HA!! I think i have said 'like' enough in this post. Time to go watch some Valley Girls, apparently.

I'm like Devil Girl Choco-Bars, I'm BAD for you! :haha: Anybody remember those? Wish I still had that box lol.


----------



## ERosePW

I hope everyone has a great New Year's Eve. I will be ringing in the new year a little different than I expected. DH and I will stay home now, and we will just vedge out, just the two of us, and watch the ball drop. I'm okay with that this year.

I love this quote... makes me want to journal. :)

&#8220;Tomorrow, is the first blank page of a 365 page book. Write a good one.&#8221;
- Brad Paisley


----------



## ERosePW

SweetPotatoPi said:


> WTF?! Ok, so here's what you do, next time she's over throw something, say a bag full of ninja stars, at her head but intentionally miss; then when she gives you that look of shock and disbelief that you know is coming, look her dead in the eye and calmly say "I'll have better luck next time!" :ninja: :rofl: Good grief people are weird :wacko: . I understand they get all flustered and don't know what to say but damn, then just say (or text!) nothing for crying out loud :dohh: . Or I'm sure a hug would have sufficed.

HAHA!!! Omg, you are a trip!!! Good stuff, good stuff. Thanks for more laughing. Don't know what I'd do without you girls!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> I hope everyone has a great New Year's Eve. I will be ringing in the new year a little different than I expected. DH and I will stay home now, and we will just vedge out, just the two of us, and watch the ball drop. I'm okay with that this year.
> 
> I love this quote... makes me want to journal. :)
> 
> Tomorrow, is the first blank page of a 365 page book. Write a good one.
> - Brad Paisley

Oooh, I love this! Makes me want to blow the dust off my barely cracked open art journal, nice!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose I'm w SPP on this one Ninja stars all the way !!! :haha:
Glad u r right back to it Look forward never back!!! :hugs:

AFM .... Went for my Sonohysterogram today and she found Notta yep nothing :shrug:
Told my nurse on the way out and She was shocked that she didn't see anything but I'm considering IUI w trigger without meds!! :thumbup:

Hope 2014 Brings us All a BFP!!!

Happy New Years to Everyone!!!!

We will be shooting fireworks and prepping our feast for Tom well mommy will!! ;)


----------



## moni77

yay sis!!


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. Would love to join in. Could you please put me done for the 6 th please. I have three sons 20,19 18, and a daughter who turns 2 on the 3 rd of Jan. She is my tubal reversal miracle. I will be the big 40 at the end if Jan and hoping I can get one more little one. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Driving280

Happy New Year to everyone! It is the year where we ALL will get BFPs that stick!!

Kind of nice news today - RE nurse called with my last bloodwork results. So I have a whopping 2.9 AMH (anything above 1 is good on the U.S. scale). With my FSH of 4.3 and AFC of 26, the old ovaries are certainly working overtime. We have decided to try a little longer naturally.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Awesomeness! That's wonderful news *Driving*! :dance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose so I don't keep posting on a Old thread I'll ask here!!! :)

What was ur P if u can remember when they took it....they will tell u Normal but a lot of there scales are a Lil off I was told Normal but it was still Low according to other BNB experts!! :haha:

Great news Driving!!

Mischief.... Why do u say If?? r u taking a break from Clomid??? Even if u are it stays in your body for Few cycles Ive heard!! FX for u


----------



## oldermom1975

stickybean4 said:


> Hi ladies. Would love to join in. Could you please put me done for the 6 th please. I have three sons 20,19 18, and a daughter who turns 2 on the 3 rd of Jan. She is my tubal reversal miracle. I will be the big 40 at the end if Jan and hoping I can get one more little one. Good luck to everyone

Welcome! :flower: I will certainly add you.


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone! It is the year where we ALL will get BFPs that stick!!
> 
> Kind of nice news today - RE nurse called with my last bloodwork results. So I have a whopping 2.9 AMH (anything above 1 is good on the U.S. scale). With my FSH of 4.3 and AFC of 26, the old ovaries are certainly working overtime. We have decided to try a little longer naturally.

Those are all great numbers, Driving! :happydance:
I am so happy you and DH are in agreement. Double bonus! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Erose so I don't keep posting on a Old thread I'll ask here!!! :)
> 
> What was ur P if u can remember when they took it....they will tell u Normal but a lot of there scales are a Lil off I was told Normal but it was still Low according to other BNB experts!! :haha:

Ya' know, I think I'll call them when they're open again tomorrow. I didn't think to ask the actual number since she just took a look and said it was "within normal range". But I'd love to get your opinion, so I'll find out tomorrow and post again. Thanks Sis! :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

My temps are still like post-O temps. They may have dropped with the CP, but they never actually dropped below CL. I have to admit, I haven't been careful about my timing in the mornings, but that doesn't usually make that much of a difference. Anyone recall after your CP, did it take a bit for your temps to go back down? 

I have a feeling I'm gonna have one wonky chart this month! FF became my BFF last cycle, but I have a feeling it will become Ffoe once again. Hehe


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome stickybean4. Your test date is right around the corner. Wishing you the best.

Driving-YAY!! I'm so glad you're going to be with us for one more month! Woohoo..

ERose-FF sure was your bud last month. Hopefully your chart will settle down and then shoot back up and continue to be your friend. It was my friend last month too, I'm not going to lie. HA!

AFM-Hubs has certainly been in the party mood and I'm really happy about that. I bought some FR OPKs yesterday since I used the last of my CB digital ones, and since my temperature didn't spike this morning, I thought I'd use the FR. Well, it was also positive (darker than the control line). So now i'm on Day 3 of +opks. I will try one more tomorrow if my temperature doesn't go up. I'm back in the land of W temperatures. hee hee.

Last night, we went to dinner in Little Italy and then went to my girlfriend's house for our celebration. We missed the first countdown because we were all just yapping, but thank goodness for DVRs. We got our champagne and counted down again. hee hee. Hope everyone had a wonderful New Years!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose my temps are all kinda crazy this cycle that's why I'm thinking something was up:shrug:
I wasn't temping when I had my MC but I've heard it can take a bit to go back to Norm try to hang in there!!! :hugs:
I would be happy to give u any help w P I've been taking Supps since April so I should know most the ups and downs :haha:

Happy New Years ladies hope everyone had a great one!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> My temps are still like post-O temps. They may have dropped with the CP, but they never actually dropped below CL. I have to admit, I haven't been careful about my timing in the mornings, but that doesn't usually make that much of a difference. Anyone recall after your CP, did it take a bit for your temps to go back down?
> 
> I have a feeling I'm gonna have one wonky chart this month! FF became my BFF last cycle, but I have a feeling it will become Ffoe once again. Hehe

It did take a few days until my temps went below coverline. :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Erose my temps areallkinda crazy this cycle that's why I'm thinking something was up:shrug:
> I wasn't temping when I had my MC but I've heard it can take a bit to go back to Norm try to hang in there!!! :hugs:
> I would be happy to give u any help w P I've been taking Supps since April so I should know most the ups and downs :haha:
> 
> Happy New Years ladies hope everyone had a great one!!!

Yes, Happy New Year to you and everyone!!\\:D/


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Welcome stickybean4. Your test date is right around the corner. Wishing you the best.
> 
> Driving-YAY!! I'm so glad you're going to be with us for one more month! Woohoo..
> 
> ERose-FF sure was your bud last month. Hopefully your chart will settle down and then shoot back up and continue to be your friend. It was my friend last month too, I'm not going to lie. HA!
> 
> AFM-Hubs has certainly been in the party mood and I'm really happy about that. I bought some FR OPKs yesterday since I used the last of my CB digital ones, and since my temperature didn't spike this morning, I thought I'd use the FR. Well, it was also positive (darker than the control line). So now i'm on Day 3 of +opks. I will try one more tomorrow if my temperature doesn't go up. I'm back in the land of W temperatures. hee hee.
> 
> Last night, we went to dinner in Little Italy and then went to my girlfriend's house for our celebration. We missed the first countdown because we were all just yapping, but thank goodness for DVRs. We got our champagne and counted down again. hee hee. Hope everyone had a wonderful New Years!


Ooooh, maybe more than one egg is ripening? :thumbup:
Sounds like you had a great time! We just had some :wine: and fell asleep by 11pm. :dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm starting to think the Royal Jelly is the Culprit!!!!

I've takin Vitex before and didn't really have issues just felt like it I was normalizing :haha: is that a word!!
I've been thinking cuz I stopped the Royal jelly a few days ago when they found the Polyp and then went for the scan yesterday w just the tenderness around my left ovary!!
I tend to have a Lil estrogen dominance and I'm finding Royal jelly has Estrogenetic affects is this right??

Kinda afraid to take it but it made my skin so much better what do u thnk ladies stay clear or reduce to every other day!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

I would stick with it, but I'm not really sure what it does/supposed to do. I guess if you stick with it and it doesn't work, then you can reduce it next time and see what happens. :shrug: is right. Who knows?

How is the house coming along? When do you take down your trees? I think I will keep mine up for a few more days. I like having it.


----------



## moni77

Guess who decided to show for the new year...AF is here - light still but here!

So I should be testing around the 27th if I get back to a normal cycle. Hoping to go forward with IUI #2!!


----------



## Sis4Us

We usually take our tree down on the 2nd but we also get to have it up all of Dec. this Xmas was a Lil bit off w the move might leave it up until the weekend so I can finish DS1s room!!

The house is good still gotta a Ton to do to make it mine but I love Reno and Decor so I'm good w that will keep me Busy and away from the Pee sticks !!! :haha:

Still gotta get my gym set up so I can loose some more weight before I have to get in our Pool ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Oh, I'm so glad she finally showed. That AF sure is a double edged sword! Sometimes you want it, and other times you don't! I'm glad you can move forward now though. Phew! Are you actually going to use FF to chart this time? I always want to stalk your chart, and there's nothing there. 

Sis-Yeah, keep the trees up until the weekend! And that's funny about staying away from the sticks. Hide them! hee hee. That's so cool that you have a pool. One of my resolutions is to get back on my running schedule. I used to run 3x a week, and I seriously slacked off around wedding time, so I'd like to get back into it.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies!!!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR! I'm just trying to get caught up with all the posts. 

Hi and welcome to the new ladies.

Terri...love that you guys DVD'd the countdown, wish I could do that with certain aspects of my life, I would definitely fast forward through the part with my ex- husband! Lol. 

ERose....your SIL just didn't know what to say and unfortunately alot of people don't know what to say and come off sounding insensitive but I like SPP's idea about the ninja stars. Lol. 

Oldermom....hiiiiiiii!!!!! 

Moni....glad AF showed, that's something you don't hear or say very often. 

SPP....keep the hilarious posts coming, between you and Terri I always manage to get a laugh or two or three! Lol

If it's okay with you all, I want to stick around to make sure you ladies are okay and you all get your BPF's. I'm all emotional and stuff ( damn hormones) and quite frankly I don't want to make any new cyber friends in another group or thread. Lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles--You are too funny about making new cyber friends. I'm sure the others are just as nice as we areyou just have to give them a chance. However, I like having you here, so stick around too. In your chart, that OvW line-what is that? I told you I was stalking you big time. Sorry to hear you're so hormonal, but I hear that's what happens! :haha:

And regarding fast forwarding your life with your ex-husband, you are not alone. I spent many a new year with duds, but that puts me EXACTLY where I am today. I actually told a live-in boyfriend ON New Years Eve 2003 that I was getting paid the next week, and once I got paid, he can call his mother and tell her he's on his way back home (we kind of bought the house together). To this day he still lives with her. Wow..ten years ago to the day. Crazy. That was pretty mean, but I wouldn't change a thing. :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Totally off topic my password is Babies name and Yr I signed up thinking it would happen last year!!!
Do I change it to 2014 or just leave it as Evil Reminder!! :nope:


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Smiles--You are too funny about making new cyber friends. I'm sure the others are just as nice as we are&#8230;you just have to give them a chance. However, I like having you here, so stick around too. In your chart, that OvW line-what is that? I told you I was stalking you big time. Sorry to hear you're so hormonal, but I hear that's what happens! :haha:
> 
> And regarding fast forwarding your life with your ex-husband, you are not alone. I spent many a new year with duds, but that puts me EXACTLY where I am today. I actually told a live-in boyfriend ON New Years Eve 2003 that I was getting paid the next week, and once I got paid, he can call his mother and tell her he's on his way back home (we kind of bought the house together). To this day he still lives with her. Wow..ten years ago to the day. Crazy. That was pretty mean, but I wouldn't change a thing. :happydance:

Terri....I'm sure they are just as nice as you ladies and all BUT.....I'm staying here! Lol

That OvW thing was under the ovulation test section and it's the ovulation watch line. I just selected it and it had items for NF, FD1, FD2, etc. and as you already know I was putting in all types of info...BD info too! Lol. I think I'm more detailed then I need to be at times honestly. Lol

Funny,I'm still taking my temps too!!!! Lol. Not sure if I need to but I figure" what the hell". Lol

And hilarious about the ex! Good thing you gave him his walking papers because it sounds like you cut your losses and dodged a bullet with that one! I'm sorry...I don't believe in a grown man living with their parents past a certain age and I couldn't stand that " oh, my mother/father/parents live with me" line either! MALARKY!!!! Let's see whose name is on the deed or lease papers. Lol.


----------



## ERosePW

I love my DH, but he is exhausting. He thinks we can start BDing immediately and get prego like right now. I'm like, ok, first off, still bleeding. Second, still need an EGG anyway. Yes girls, this is the same man who suggested that maybe if we try BDing during my non-fertile window, we'd get prego. He is SUCH a dude.

Poor guy is probably just really anxious for us to get prego again....now that he got to feel what it would be like, he wants it back immediately. :( And hey, I can SURE understand that. But the scientific facts still remain, lol.


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Totally off topic my password is Babies name and Yr I signed up thinking it would happen last year!!!
> Do I change it to 2014 or just leave it as Evil Reminder!! :nope:

Aw, bless your heart. Ya know, I think I'd change it... It would give me that new goal to shoot for and would also make me feel good about 2014. :) I think I'd do that personally, since I'm looking forward to putting 2013 behind me now!


----------



## ERosePW

Ahh, ya know, I bet that OvW thing is for people who use that ovulation watch.... It's called OvWatch. I don't know anyone who uses it, but I wonder if enough people use it that FF thought to add a section for it..?


----------



## moni77

Thanks. I am considering going back to the temping but when I did my numbers were all over the place because I don't sleep thru night. But I definitely had wished I had temped this cycle to see what went on. I guess we'll see tomorrow morning, if I remember.

I got a little emotional last night over everything and hubby said this is our year - we'll either get pregnant or steal a baby but we will have one...I am pretty sure he was joking about the stealing bit...

Anyways Happy new year! Work gets a little crazy again tomorrow...so won't be on as much but will keep you all posted on how the month progresses!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> I'm starting to think the Royal Jelly is the Culprit!!!!
> 
> I've takin Vitex before and didn't really have issues just felt like it I was normalizing :haha: is that a word!!
> I've been thinking cuz I stopped the Royal jelly a few days ago when they found the Polyp and then went for the scan yesterday w just the tenderness around my left ovary!!
> I tend to have a Lil estrogen dominance and I'm finding Royal jelly has Estrogenetic affects is this right??
> 
> Kinda afraid to take it but it made my skin so much better what do u thnk ladies stay clear or reduce to every other day!! :shrug:

Yep, RJ has estrogenic properties and as good as it looks to me that's why I don't mess with it. My hormones are jacked too Sis :dohh: and estrogen likes to dominate :growlmad: . I'm super sensitive to estrogenic herbs like RRL and things and they make my issues so...much...worse :nope: . If I were in your shoes I'd stop it, see how things go.



moni77 said:


> Guess who decided to show for the new year...AF is here - light still but here!
> 
> So I should be testing around the 27th if I get back to a normal cycle. Hoping to go forward with IUI #2!!

Yay! Finally! Fitting timing though yeah? :winkwink: Let's go IUI#2! :dust:



Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies!!!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR! I'm just trying to get caught up with all the posts.
> 
> Hi and welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> Terri...love that you guys DVD'd the countdown, wish I could do that with certain aspects of my life, I would definitely fast forward through the part with my ex- husband! Lol.
> 
> ERose....your SIL just didn't know what to say and unfortunately alot of people don't know what to say and come off sounding insensitive but I like SPP's idea about the ninja stars. Lol.
> 
> Oldermom....hiiiiiiii!!!!!
> 
> Moni....glad AF showed, that's something you don't hear or say very often.
> 
> SPP....keep the hilarious posts coming, between you and Terri I always manage to get a laugh or two or three! Lol
> 
> If it's okay with you all, I want to stick around to make sure you ladies are okay and you all get your BPF's. I'm all emotional and stuff ( damn hormones) and quite frankly I don't want to make any new cyber friends in another group or thread. Lol.

Absolutely stick around doll! :kiss: Rub some of that magic baby mojo on us :haha: . Wait'll that m/s kicks in, you'll find some new cycber friends to bond over hurling with :haha: . Hopefully we'll be able to catch up with you PDQ! :D



Sis4Us said:


> Totally off topic my password is Babies name and Yr I signed up thinking it would happen last year!!!
> Do I change it to 2014 or just leave it as Evil Reminder!! :nope:

:hugs: Change it. No Evil Reminders! [-X



ERosePW said:


> I love my DH, but he is exhausting. He thinks we can start BDing immediately and get prego like right now. I'm like, ok, first off, still bleeding. Second, still need an EGG anyway. Yes girls, this is the same man who suggested that maybe if we try BDing during my non-fertile window, we'd get prego. He is SUCH a dude.
> 
> Poor guy is probably just really anxious for us to get prego again....now that he got to feel what it would be like, he wants it back immediately. :( And hey, I can SURE understand that. But the scientific facts still remain, lol.

:dohh: Gotta love him though :) .



moni77 said:


> Thanks. I am considering going back to the temping but when I did my numbers were all over the place because I don't sleep thru night. But I definitely had wished I had temped this cycle to see what went on. I guess we'll see tomorrow morning, if I remember.
> 
> I got a little emotional last night over everything and hubby said this is our year - we'll either get pregnant or steal a baby but we will have one...I am pretty sure he was joking about the stealing bit...
> 
> Anyways Happy new year! Work gets a little crazy again tomorrow...so won't be on as much but will keep you all posted on how the month progresses!!

Don't work too, too hard moni! And big :hugs: ; this is an emotional atom bomb! Stupid TTC...

AFM, not a thing going on. Zippo, nada, nothing, supremo goose egg :coffee: . Been rippin' and runnin' all day though and I'm pooped!


----------



## Sis4Us

That's what I was reading I thinking that was the cause of Mid cycle spotting and that Polyp cuz of the Estrogenic Properties!!! :(

Still having left Ovarypain and it's a Lil early for O :shrug:

Password Changed my Lil bird will come in 2014!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-glad you changed your password. New year, new bird! :)

SPP-Glad you stopped by. It's always so nice hearing from you. You're our breath of fresh air! I have to work tomorrow and Thursday, and I am dreading getting back into the grind. "How was your holiday?" "Good, yours?" "Good, too short." blah blah blah. 

ERose-your DH is just like the rest. Let's go, let's win, let's go! Without ever thinking about anything. He is good for a laugh though. Just know he's not the only one that's completely out of it when it comes to TTC. Hope you're feeling a little better today. :)


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Ladies! Can I join? Just finished cycle 4 TTC - was due on Christmas Day and BFN :cry:. Of course I got my hopes up that some sort of Christmas luck would give us our BFP. And then the witch was 5 days late, which never happens, so now I have no idea how long my cycle is for January - could be 25 days or 30. :argh: Anyways, we're just gonna extend fertile week to compensate, so lots of :sex: this month!!! I'll start testing on Jan. 24. Good luck to everyone, I like hearing everyone else's stories. Helps to know I'm not alone in this.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*terri*, I love this Chinese dragon deal your chart has going on right now :haha: .


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Yes terri, he's def good for a laugh, gotta love him.
> 
> I feel better physically.... Cramping is gone now, although I sware my uterus is just sore from working so hard. :( The bleeding is light spotting now. The worst of it only lasted about a day and a half. Boy, was that painful... Had no idea there could be that much blood and such aaawwwful cramping since I was SO early. I never would've guessed since I wasn't even a full five weeks. Emotionally, I have my ups and downs about it... One minute I'm ok, the next I'm super depressed. But I'm at least optimistic about the future. I really do feel some peace now that I know I can get pregnant, and I somehow feel confident it's gonna happen again real soon. Who knows, maybe i just need a little progesterone to help a sistuh out. :winkwink:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Welcome aboard *Future Mom* and all you other gals joining us in the new year :) .

*Sis*, I've got little left side twitches here and there already as well so thinking I'm going to have some serious O pain that side this month.


----------



## winterbabi

Hello, I'm new here and would like to join Jan BFP .....7th for me thanks .


----------



## persephone13

Hello! Please add me in for Jan 31st!


----------



## battyatty

Hello ladies I'm back and Happy New Year!!!!

Sorry I haven't been around over the holidays, but with DF here for just a short time. I made the most of it..... He left for the UK this morning, goodness knows when we shall see each other again?

Anyway pencil me in for the 10th, very very very unlikely though! Not to go into detail, but lets say we used the catholic method of contraception while on his visit?

Although having some serious cramps this last week, and my BB's started getting sore before O and are really sore now, almost to pregnancy level? I don't know whats going on? Even tried different makes of bra to see if that was causing the pain??

Anyway even if it's a no go month, just glad to be back chatting to you lovely, funny ladies!

BTW My tree doesn't come down till the 6th of January, It being the twelfth day of Christmas, and here in Ireland we celebrate "Women's Little Christmas" The day the family gives small presents to mum and do all the cooking in thanks for all the hard work she put in over the Holidays!


----------



## mamadonna

I love that idea of giving a little something to Mam!!what a lovely tradition!


----------



## garfie

Happy New Year Ladies

Sorry I've not been around - have been stalking though

ER - Sorry to hear your news hun:hugs: after all of my CP my body just bounced straight back - but you're right the AF is a bad one BIG :hugs:

AFM - I have had my tests but hubby didn't want his - I almost became singe over the New Year if you want to know more (I don't want to clog up this thread) head over and read my journal - I put a shortened version in there.

But for now it's business as usual - minus the tests:dohh:

I will try and catch up properly soon - in the middle of taking down the decs:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I want a Women's Little Christmas! Nice! :D

Hi *persephone*! :friends:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm sorry DH is being so uncooperative about the tests *garfie* :hugs: .


----------



## garfie

Thanks Sweet - I guess it's out of my hands now:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Futuremom, persephone (love that name), and winterbabi!
Welcome. The more testers, the more excited I get every day of the month!

battyatty-the women's Christmas day sounds really cool too. How fun!
garfie-Glad to see you, as always. You do what you have to do and just roll with it.

My Chinese dragon chart (hilarious!) is really making me angry. I was all upset over a week ago thinking that I might miss my fertile window, and now I keep getting positive OPks, and no temperature spike. I hope it's not anovulatory. This happened in October according to Ffoe, so all I want is that spike. ugh! I guess we'll have to party one more time tonight just in case I get the jump tomorrow. I cannot miss it!

Oh, and whoever signed up on FF through me, thanks! I love getting extra days, just in case I need them!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Holy fark *garfie*, that's a lot to process! :hugs: Just stalked your journal and I must say, you need your own bag of ninja stars for hubby :dohh: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So sorry O hasn't come on with it yet *terri* :hugs: Waiting for O is just as nerve-wrecking as the TWW! :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Sweet - I know any idea where I can get some from :haha:

Terri - You can be my cycle buddy - I'm waiting to O as well - although with all the cafuffle over New Year I could be delayed somewhat:winkwink:

Hi New Ladies and Old :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Hi- can I join? I'm 37- I'll be 38 next month. I think I'll be testing on 20 Jan. I'm waiting to O right now. I think I usually ovulate around CD16 so hopefully this weekend. I'm not temping or doing OPKs this cycle because I've been travelling a lot for Christmas, but my cervix has just gone high and soft and my CM is increasing, so Fx!


----------



## Smiles013

battyatty said:


> Hello ladies I'm back and Happy New Year!!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around over the holidays, but with DF here for just a short time. I made the most of it..... He left for the UK this morning, goodness knows when we shall see each other again?
> 
> Anyway pencil me in for the 10th, very very very unlikely though! Not to go into detail, but lets say we used the catholic method of contraception while on his visit?
> 
> Although having some serious cramps this last week, and my BB's started getting sore before O and are really sore now, almost to pregnancy level? I don't know whats going on? Even tried different makes of bra to see if that was causing the pain??
> 
> Anyway even if it's a no go month, just glad to be back chatting to you lovely, funny ladies!
> 
> BTW My tree doesn't come down till the 6th of January, It being the twelfth day of Christmas, and here in Ireland we celebrate "Women's Little Christmas" The day the family gives small presents to mum and do all the cooking in thanks for all the hard work she put in over the Holidays!

Battyatty....Women's Little Christmas sounds so cool! I think I'm gonna start that tradition in my household! I'm not Irish but so what! Lol


----------



## oldermom1975

Welcome to Fezzle, Future Mom, persephone13, and winterbabi!


----------



## Smiles013

garfie said:


> Happy New Year Ladies
> 
> Sorry I've not been around - have been stalking though
> 
> ER - Sorry to hear your news hun:hugs: after all of my CP my body just bounced straight back - but you're right the AF is a bad one BIG :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I have had my tests but hubby didn't want his - I almost became singe over the New Year if you want to know more (I don't want to clog up this thread) head over and read my journal - I put a shortened version in there.
> 
> But for now it's business as usual - minus the tests:dohh:
> 
> 
> I will try and catch up properly soon - in the middle of taking down the decs:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Garfie.....big :hugs:. I'm sorry you had to go through all of that and as for that lady with her comments, misery loves company so just ignore her or next time beat the hell outta her...depends on how you're feeling at that moment. :winkwink: 

Hope everything gets better and you guys get back on track.


----------



## Smiles013

ERosePW said:


> Ahh, ya know, I bet that OvW thing is for people who use that ovulation watch.... It's called OvWatch. I don't know anyone who uses it, but I wonder if enough people use it that FF thought to add a section for it..?

I use the FF app, so it's there for me to select. I don't log on to the laptop much for FF, I'm lazy! Lol.


----------



## oldermom1975

Just wanted to say a quick "HI!" to everyone, sorry I can't be more present, but I am still hosting the inlaws. We went dunebashing today and saw a few more tourist attractions here. To say we are tired would be putting it mildly!
Miss you all, and have a great day!


----------



## Smiles013

.[/QUOTE]
Absolutely stick around doll! :kiss: Rub some of that magic baby mojo on us :haha: . Wait'll that m/s kicks in, you'll find some new cycber friends to bond over hurling with :haha: . Hopefully we'll be able to catch up with you PDQ! 

Sweet....I am not going anywhere!! :nope: M/S or not! Lol. I had morning, noon and night sickness with my daughter and nothing with my son so who the heck knows what will happen this time. Lol. 

I really do hope you ladies all catch up quickly! That would be so cool! :dust: to all of you. I'm getting all excited for you all with the upcoming tests.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

garfie said:


> Sweet - I know any idea where I can get some from :haha:
> 
> Terri - You can be my cycle buddy - I'm waiting to O as well - although with all the cafuffle over New Year I could be delayed somewhat:winkwink:
> 
> Hi New Ladies and Old :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

A google will bring forth the locations of ninja weaponry of all types as far as the net will reach .:haha:



oldermom1975 said:


> Just wanted to say a quick "HI!" to everyone, sorry I can't be more present, but I am still hosting the inlaws. We went dunebashing today and saw a few more tourist attractions here. To say we are tired would be putting it mildly!
> Miss you all, and have a great day!

*makes note to look up "dunebashing" lol. Sounds like you guys are having some serious fun that will take at least a week to recover from :haha: . 



Smiles013 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> Absolutely stick around doll! :kiss: Rub some of that magic baby mojo on us :haha: . Wait'll that m/s kicks in, you'll find some new cycber friends to bond over hurling with :haha: . Hopefully we'll be able to catch up with you PDQ!
> 
> Sweet....I am not going anywhere!! :nope: M/S or not! Lol. I had morning, noon and night sickness with my daughter and nothing with my son so who the heck knows what will happen this time. Lol.
> 
> I really do hope you ladies all catch up quickly! That would be so cool! :dust: to all of you. I'm getting all excited for you all with the upcoming tests.Click to expand...

Will Smiles be sick? Or will she manage to bypass m/s altogether once again?! Stay tuned! :munch:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Welcome *Fezzle*, *winterbabi*, and any other new chicas jumping in. GL this cycle! :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-Waiting for O this time around is frustrating. Usually it happens from CD12-13, and now it's CD15 already! Maybe it's a sign. :haha: I will just continue doing what I'm doing.

Garfie-I read the last entry on your blog and sorry about what happened with DH and the other lady that used to be your friend. What a be-yotch. She is bitter. I hope you caught that egg. That would be kind of awesome/amazing. hee hee. I think my testing date will be delayed as well if I don't release an egg..Maybe she's just a little shy. COME ON DOWN!!! hee hee. 

Welcome fezzle! And hi Oldermom. We miss you, but know you're busy. Are you going to be POAS while the inlaws are in town? It's almost time for your to start testing!

Smiles-We're racing to catch up! I hope you don't get sick this time around. fx fx


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies just wanted to check in on u guys before I head out to find Deals at the resales that finally open back Up Today!!! :happydance:

AFM.... My temps are starting to go Normal to bad DH and I have been Mean muggin each other :shrug:
Hopefully a day of Retail therapy will help lighten the Mood!!

Welcome Everyone and
GL Ladies!!!!!

Update OPKs are gettin dark already looks like a early O w the Vitex!! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say a quick "HI!" to everyone, sorry I can't be more present, but I am still hosting the inlaws. We went dunebashing today and saw a few more tourist attractions here. To say we are tired would be putting it mildly!
> Miss you all, and have a great day!
> 
> *makes note to look up "dunebashing" lol. Sounds like you guys are having some serious fun that will take at least a week to recover from :haha:Click to expand...


Dunebashing...how to describe...like mad skiing in land rovers, I guess. We all piled into a land cruiser and went out into the desert. The drivers take the steepest and most topsy-turvy paths up and down the dunes. Totes fun. 
Thing is, we hadn't planned on actually dunebashing, because my MIL has a nervous condition. She did relatively well, considering. :)
They were supposed to just take us to this tourist spot on regular desert paths. Heh. Oops. :dohh:




terripeachy said:


> SPP-Waiting for O this time around is frustrating. Usually it happens from CD12-13, and now it's CD15 already! Maybe it's a sign. :haha: I will just continue doing what I'm doing.
> 
> Garfie-I read the last entry on your blog and sorry about what happened with DH and the other lady that used to be your friend. What a be-yotch. She is bitter. I hope you caught that egg. That would be kind of awesome/amazing. hee hee. I think my testing date will be delayed as well if I don't release an egg..Maybe she's just a little shy. COME ON DOWN!!! hee hee.
> 
> Welcome fezzle! And hi Oldermom. We miss you, but know you're busy. Are you going to be POAS while the inlaws are in town? It's almost time for your to start testing!
> 
> Smiles-We're racing to catch up! I hope you don't get sick this time around. fx fx


Ha! _Start_ testing??? 
C'mon eggie!! Keep those gentleman callers coming, one of them will woo her out! :winkwink:




Sis4Us said:


> Hello ladies just wanted to check in on u guys before I head out to find Deals at the resales that finally open back Up Today!!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM.... My temps are starting to go Normal to bad DH and I have been Mean muggin each other :shrug:
> Hopefully a day of Retail therapy will help lighten the Mood!!
> 
> Welcome Everyone and
> GL Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Update OPKs are gettin dark already looks like a early O w the Vitex!! :)

Vitex can make you O early? Cool!
Good luck making up! :)


----------



## terripeachy

"Ha! _Start_ testing???"

HA!!HA!! My bad, I forgot who I was talking to, oh Queen of POAS. :howdy: HA!!HA!!

Dunebashing sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> "Ha! _Start_ testing???"
> 
> HA!!HA!! My bad, I forgot who I was talking to, oh Queen of POAS. :howdy: HA!!HA!!
> 
> Dunebashing sounds like a lot of fun.

It was. Wrenched my neck (slight whiplash), but otherwise ok. The baby was with us (another reason we wanted them to go more slowly, they did at first- then they sped up), but she had a grand old time too.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, wow, four days of pos OPKs! Wonder what's goin' on in that body of yours. Some serious LH surging is what's goin on. Hopefully a really great thing! Looking forward to seeing that temp spike in the a.m. :winkwink: I bet it will.

Garfie, how do I find your journal?? I haven't looked through those journals much, and when I did just now, I couldn't find yours... maybe I'm just not looking in the right place.

Smiles, I dont blame you for temping still... I was planning on temping until I got confirmed blood tests from my Dr. and then I was going to stop after that. They say to step AWAY from the thermometer after a BFP, because it can add undue stress if you see a drop or something. But my plan was to continue until the day I got a positive blood test. I was planning on stopping after that, but mostly because it felt GOOD to imagine not having to take my temp every morning! LOL

Hi to everyone else! And Welcome to any newbies, we're so happy to have you. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-The link to garfie's journal is in her signature. Then you have to go to last, well, unless you want to read the whole thing. 

As far as those positives. I used the last three CB digitals. One was open circle, one was flashing and one was solid. So, I just put two positives for the solid. Then, I used the FR OPK just to try it out (ha ha), and it showed positive, and then again this morning I thought I'd se what it said and it's still positive. I'll do it again tomorrow if my temperature doesn't make a significant jump. Not sure whether a long LH surge helps or hinders. Maybe i'll have to google it. I do want that dragon to go away though. hee hee. 

We got our first snow of 2014 today! It happened prior to leaving work, so I'm glad the roads weren't too bad on my way home. I may stay in tomorrow and "work from home" if it's really bad. Unfortunately, I procrastinated on some stuff I need to do tomorrow, so if it's not too bad, I'll be going in. I want a free vacation day so badly.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*poof!* Be gone dragon! Bring that egg on down in a fashion that would make Bob Barker proud *terri* :haha: . Hope you get that day to work from home tomorrow!

Hope your neck feels better *oldermom*! Dunebashing sounds ridiculously fun :D .

Hope you had fun at the sales *Sis*!


----------



## terripeachy

Still snowing, so we're either going to wake up early and shovel or I'm snoozing and someone else can shovel, and I'll just make it in whenever I make it in (which means Monday). I even planned on running today IF it wasn't snowing when I got home, but surprisingly, it was. I had good intentions. I will go out Saturday morning if it's all melted. I really want to get back to my routine.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yes! I'm going to grab January with both hands!!...in a few weeks though, as I'm in the midst of a merciless AF. But after this nonsense is over, game on 'lil eggies! Please jot me down for the 28th. Thanks!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri hope that temp jumps in the AM we might be cycle buddies U late me Early!! :haha:

Oldermom usually Vitex will will push back O but my body has a Mind of its own :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

:wacko::wacko::wacko:I give up!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko:I give up!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

:hugs: Sorry Terri! Hopefully tomorrow you get a clear temp spike!


----------



## garfie

Terri - Aw sorry hun - hopefully tomorrow:happydance: just a thought what time do you do your OPKs?:hugs: enjoy your run :happydance:

Sis - Early O is better for you is it not?:hugs:

Older - Dunebashing sounds like a blast - might have to try that next holiday I go on - the last one in the summer we went paragliding jumped of a 6000ft mountain drop - well what else could I do on my 42nd birthday - I certainly wasn't pregnant:cry:

ER - How are you feeling hun?:hugs:

AFM - Not a lot to report - think I may have O the next few days will tell - still on course for testing on the 17 (my eldest birthday) but may fail miserably as the time gets closer :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

I don't want to waste all my OPKs because its not telling me anything one way or the other, so I didn't use one this morning. I usually test first thing in the morning. Maybe this cycle is just an anovulatory one. That has happened before, so maybe it's just happening again. I guess my body WANTS to ovulate, but just isn't, and maybe that's why I had a couple positives. It was trying, but nothing but scrambled eggs were there.

garfie-The 17th is still two weeks away, so that date isn't that far off. 

Thanks Sis, oldermom and garfie! You know how to make a girl feel ok about things.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko:I give up!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Well hell! :trouble: I'm sorry gal. TTC just sucks: if the DH is cooperating our bodies flip out, if our bodies are cooperating the DH goes loony in some fashion or another. WTF, Mother Nature has a seeeeeeeriously messed up sense of what's funny :xmas22: . Still hoping that egg drops soon terri :hugs: .

*Sis*: My body has a mind of its own too, Vitex or no :haha: . I O all over the damn place, anywhere b/w CD11 and CD16 :wacko: . Maybe for a lot of us if O is later Vitex pushes it up and if O is earlier Vitex pushes it back since it allows whatever is appropriate for your body to occur :shrug: . As long as it keeps helping me work out my hormonal issues IDC :haha: .


----------



## garfie

Terri - Maybe your OPKs are different to mine - but mine say don't test with FMU so I usually test about 11ish (been a few times by then :haha:):hugs:

I know 2 weeks away - wowzers will I last that long - this is what FF is telling me I guess I will see what temps do :wacko: I have had a good BFP anywhere between 8DPO - 11DPO not that any have stuck:cry: PMA though no more maudling did enough of that over the New Year PMA PMA PMA :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Please take me off the list. I will not be PG this cycle. DH has decided to put ttc on hold. I have been waiting for FIVE YEARS to ttc a 4th, but dh hasn't felt like we were ready for another. During this time, I would periodically ask if he was ready yet. Sometimes I'd get a "I think I am." I'd get all excited, and then, boom, I'm let down with a no ttc yet. Imagine how happy I was last summer when dh agreed to ttc starting in August and actually followed through with it. Then several cycles of bfn and more let down. Now, on the cusp of o'ing and hopeful for this cycle, he drops this bomb on me. I'm tired of this emotional roller coaster and almost want to forget about having another and write it off to save me the heartbreak. He is thinking of November due date trying again, I just don't know. 

Good luck to all y'all. :dust: for everyone! I will lurk and check out who is getting their bfp's and cheer you on.


----------



## ERosePW

*Sis*, I called and asked my P number, and they said it was 6.2. This was literally a day or two after O, so not that far into my TWW. Does that number sound about normal for that time to you?

Oh no, *MomOf3*, I'm sooo sorry. They really dont quite fully understand the emotional roller coaster that TTC already is on its own, so to add the indecisiveness is so much worse. What is his reasoning?? If he was ready in August, and might even be ready for a November due date, what is changing his mind this month??

*Terri*, SCRAMBLED EGGS.... :haha: You are killin' me. Thats such a great term. OK, so you explained that you ran out of the CB digital sticks, and went to the FR "line" sticks, right? The ones that look just like a HPT? And each day that you did those, the test line was darker than the control line?? Wow, you're exactly right, your body wants to and is trying. Well, since it wants to so badly and it is trying, don't give up yet... that egg could very easily still come. Your temp might continue upwards tomorrow, and FF might put you down for today as your O date. Make sure to continue BDing anyway. 

*Garfie*, thanks so much for checking on me, I'm hangin' in. I'm certainly better physically. My temps have also dropped to my normal pre-O temps. So at least I feel like my body is maybe back to normal now, and who knows, maybe I will get lucky and still O this month. I'm going to keep up the temping and using OPKs. Praying, praying, praying!! Btw, I read some of your journal, and I'm so sorry you've been through SO much. I also went to the story about DH at the end... I can't believe he told that chick he didnt think he wanted another baby while you guys were out that night. First off, none of her [email protected] business, and second, why throw that on you while you guys are out and about? I'm so sorry... that must've been a miserable night. How are things going now?


----------



## battyatty

Oh Mumof3 I understand your plight, I too am in the same situation, Mine was all for it in Aug then since mc he is no way! But he says he wants kids maybe in 5 years! err thats me out then, I am looking for a miracle at 47 but at 52?

Terri sorry about your eggy problem, with all those +OPKs I am sure it will turn up very soon!

Garfie I too read your journal, what can I say that hasnt been said, but seems your OH could be scared, he is maybe afraid that you getting bfn's is hurting you????


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

WTF?!? I mean seriously what the bloody effin' hell man?! :growlmad: I'm so sorry *MomO3G* :hugs: . I hate when the OH's pull that BS. I agree with ERose, they just don't get how this is for us. But regardless, that's farking *infuriating* when they just up and make the decision like that. On top of all the waffling they do too, ugh! I understand it's a different ride for them but damn, a little consideration would be nice :growlmad: . Maybe it's a money thing he's worried about? With tax time and everything coming up, maybe that's got something to do with it. Or something to do with his job? Men start getting nervous about TTC when money looks like it could even slightly be funny.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

First of all Happy New Year!!! May 2014 bring us a lot of happiness and healthy babies!!! 

Second of all, special hugs to ERose. Good luck this cycle! :hugs:

Last, but not least, I finally got my :bfp: at 12dpo on December 30th. :happydance: I will remember this day forever! The second I saw that second line on ic I was like: What? No way! Really? Wow!!! I did not tell my DF till the New Year Eve. December 31st, I took a FRER and a fat pink second line came up within minutes. It was the best present ever!!! I told him around 11pm that day, while we were in Las Vegas sitting at the bar. He could not believe me. I started crying, so did he. I have a feeling he still doesnt not believe in it. 

Sorry that I am posting this quite late, I just didnt have a chance to sit with my laptop. If you do not mind, can I stick with you for a while like Smiles? I do not feel quite comfortable to step out to the big world yet, if you know what I mean. 

I also would like to share with you what we did differently this cycle #8, when I got my BFP. 
1)	I gave up taking EPO, because it messed up my EGWC.
2)	Most importantly, we BDed in the am. Before we only BDed in the pm.
3)	I used pre-seed for the first time. Maybe it did the trick. :shrug:

So, here I am, so happy and dizzy with sore boobs. :cloud9:

I wish you, ladies, good luck this month!!! Bring on a lot of BFPs!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Woohoo!!! Congratulations *Lenka*!! :dust: <3 :dust: How exciting!! Definitely the best present ever :xmas23: . Holy smurf, all these BFP's have got to sprinkle some goodness on the rest of us in 2014! :dance:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Lenka!!!! :happydance:

So so Sorry MomO3Girls Guys are so wishy washy sometimes and Ain't no body got Time For that!!!! :hugs:

Terri.... Hang in there Love!!!

AFM..... Had a ton of O pain yesterday on the left side and even some spotting called the FS this Am waiting on a call back!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Congrats Lenka, that is SUCH happy news!! Nothing better!! Yay, yay, yay! :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Mom,my dh goes through phases of not wanting to,,I've had this for 4 years lol,don't give upI I don't talk about it with hubby anymore,I think he was sick of me goin on about it,he does know I'm not on bc and he doesn't prevent so i'm just hoping we get lucky,hubby is just impatient lol.


----------



## battyatty

Congratulations Lenka so so happy for you :o)


----------



## Lenka78

Thank you ladies so much! It means a lot!!! Baby dust!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Lenka!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Lenka - :happydance: now that's how to start the New Year :winkwink:

Mama - So does mine - maybe it's a man thing:haha: mine wants me to be pregnant, stay pregnant and have a baby :happydance: if only it were that simple for me:dohh:

Sis - Is spotting before O a good sign like the eggy is flying down the shoot and will take the little men hostage:winkwink: I have had spotting this month so interested to see what she says:hugs:

Mom - What I'm doing is trying to play it right down - not letting him no when I POAS etc he knows I take my temperatures but got round that by saying that if my temp is up in the morning - I know I will be ill:winkwink: :hugs: what's the difference between this month or the month of November?:hugs:

ER - That's what I'm thinking - none of her damn business and add a glass of wine to the mix - there was bound to be emotions:wacko: - so therefore even if I get a BFP I'm not telling her:haha:

Batty - I think personally he just wants a baby and non on the fuss with tests, POAS, taking tablets, operations, temperature taking oh yes that's right that's me that does all that NOT HIM!:haha: as I reminded him across New Year he only had to go for one thing in the whole of the 4+ years we have been trying:dohh: maybe he was scared they would find something wrong with him - you know men's egos can be so fragile:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## mamadonna

It totally is down to their ego!!my husband did go for the sa and I was really shocked he did!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie I'm sure that's the case a Lil bit when We where doing the IUIs and his counts where down he was googling All over the place and started taking Vitamins!!
If he would just stay outta those Boxer Briefs :gun:

I'm not sure about the spotting I had Fluid around my Left Ovary on my scan so I'm sure it's that fluid coming out :shrug:
Just hoping that it doesn't block the Egg or the Lil guys!!

Erose I forgot to say mine was 7.5 at my 7Dpo test and that's Low it's kinda hard to say if it's low since it was close to O!!
But u start making P days before O most people don't know that it helps w O!!
That's why I know when I'm about to O my BBs start to get tender!!
I would say u need to get a CD21 this go round or 7dpo cuz u might O late and get your p checked if u get a BFP!! :)
U can always go to the health food store and get P cream u just can't stop it once u start until AF arrives!


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka! I've been waiting for you to come back. Molodetz!!! I'm so happy for you. And..just when you made your appointment to see the doctor too. This is so exciting. How was Cirque du Soleil?? :happydance:

Momof3-Are you sure sure? Why are guys such douches. Like garfie said, 'we're the ones that have to do all the special stuff.' They just have to stick it in and wait.' HA!!HA!! I wish he didn't say that, but I will keep my fingers crossed that he changes his mind again if YOU want to try again. I would hate being on the waiting end of his decision though.

ERose-Thanks, gf. I will continue BD'ing just in case there is one lone egg waiting, or trying to get through all the others. I'll give her a chance.

mamadonna-That's the way to do it. On the sneak tip. Men know what they're doing. They just don't like to talk about it out loud. Talking is for women. :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

Without a doubt Terri,unless it's something really interesting to them then we have to act like we care lol!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie I forgot to ask if u r taking Royal Jelly I believe that's the cause for my Mid cycle spotting and the so called Polyp!!

I'm guessing us Hormonal Freaks can't Handle the Jelly!! ;)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

^^^:rofl:


----------



## oldermom1975

Yikes, so much to catch up on! I have five minutes...so:

Lenka- :dance: Woo-hoo! 

Garfie, battyatty- :hugs:

Momof3G- I will do as you wish. Please let me know if DH stops being a turd! I am so sorry!! :hugs:

Terri- Keep partying!!:thumbup:

Everyone else- :wave:


----------



## moni77

Congrats Lenka!

AFM...day 3 labs came back good today so good to go for IUI #2!! Starting the clomid tonight with the sonogram scheduled for next Thursday - they tried saying to come in day 13 - and I was like - nope that is way too late for me - I ovulate around day 10 naturally. So switched to day 9. The clomid is supposed to delay a little - but I would rather be a little early then late!

Anyways - I feel good about this month!!! FXed for everyone!!


----------



## mamadonna

Yep I'm taking royal jelly too,I wonder if thats the reason for my strange cm?


----------



## ERosePW

moni77 said:


> Congrats Lenka!
> 
> AFM...day 3 labs came back good today so good to go for IUI #2!! Starting the clomid tonight with the sonogram scheduled for next Thursday - they tried saying to come in day 13 - and I was like - nope that is way too late for me - I ovulate around day 10 naturally. So switched to day 9. The clomid is supposed to delay a little - but I would rather be a little early then late!
> 
> Anyways - I feel good about this month!!! FXed for everyone!!

I know I already said it in the other thread, but I'll say it here too... I'm SO super excited for you with the IUI! I feel really good about this cycle for you, and can't wait to hear your updates. :) :)


----------



## Smiles013

Whoo...this thread surely does move fast. 

Terri...I'm keeping my FX your temp jumps and you release a nice big juicy egg ( or two) :happydance:

Mom, Garfie, and Batty...so sorry your other halfs are being stupid about TTC! Honestly, they have it the easiest! I hope their sperm betrays them and finds its way to all of your eggs anyway! 

Lenka...congratulations!!! :happydance: nice way to bring in the new year and I'm also glad to see that I'm not the only one who doesn't want to venture away from these ladies. Lol. Oh and funny, I used Pre-seed for the first time last month and ended up getting pregnant as well. Maybe there's more to that Pre-seed than we thought. Lol 

To all the other ladies... Hiiiiiiii!!!!!

You know, random thought. You ladies here knew about my BFP before my family did! Lol. We've only told immediate family and ultra close friends. I want to err on the side of caution still at least until the 1st trimester is over. My dr won't even see me before I'm 6 weeks so I have an appt on 1/20. When she told me that over the phone on the inside I was screaming " are you kidding me?!?! I need to see him ASAP!!!! I can't wait that long" but instead what I said was " okay, the 20th sounds great". Lol. I'm such a wimp. Lol.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:haha: Our online TTC buddies are always the first to know :) .


----------



## Lenka78

Smiles, my dpo buddy :winkwink:, thank you! lolol

FYI, I also haven't told my parents yet. Sadly, my grandma passed away December 29th and my parents flew to another city for her funeral. She was 85 years old... RIP, grandma. I can't wait to tell my parents!!!! All my girlfriends would have to wait till 12 week mark. I hate lying, so I have no idea what I am going to tell them when they ask. They usually ask every single month, lolol annoying girls. :wacko::haha:

Ladies, did you hear? Try pre-seed. :winkwink:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Wishing your Gramma good journey Lenka :flow: .

Pre-Seed is good stuff :thumbup: . Used it the cycle I got preggers with my second m/c. Wish it fixed up hormonal issues! :dohh:


----------



## moni77

I told my friends to stop asking. I said they can guess when it happens (when I haven't had a drink in more than a month...) or when it doesn't (because I have a drink about once a month...) Now everyone seems to want to buy me a drink!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I sure hope I get a BFP this Cycle cuz yet again the FS has Jacked up another cycle not only will my cycle be Non medicated but no IUI!!!! Grrrrrrr

My nurse is on Vaca and like I said before all the other nurses think everyone needs help to O NOT that it doesnt just go off w a Bang when u least expect it!!! :nope:

Ok rant over!!!!

Not happy about Missing out on 3 CYCLES Now!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Well ladies, I think I may have gotten a BFP this morning. I plan to test again tomorrow to be sure. Still in shock...seems unreal. No symptoms other than cramps and some spotting. Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I didn't forget about you. I checked the first page yesterday or the day before, and thought, hmmm&#8230;kfs1 should be checking in soon. SO CAUTIOUSLY EXCITED for you!! Can't wait for the update.

Smiles-Thank you!! I hope so too.

Lenka-I have pressed and we use it sometimes. It just depends on what's going on. We'll use it tonight JUST IN CASE. heehee.

Sis-What is going on at your doctor's office or clinic or whatever. Can you find another one? They don't seem helpful at all and every month they screw up is another month you went unassisted. Do I have to drive down there and leave this snow behind?? Just say the word!

Moni-That's funny. My coworkers are always asking and I just say 'the seed is planted.' One day, maybe it really will be. 

AFM-I told hubs that the girls on the forum say we have to have a party in the morning. He said 'Wait..tonight AND tomorrow?' I said 'Well, definitely tonight, but if you want to do it in the morning, ok, but I was really saying we just have to mix it up.' HA!!HA!! He is too cute. I know he's exhausted though. He woke up at 4:30a to shovel the driveway and my car. I MUST show my appreciation tonight. hee hee.


----------



## Smiles013

Lenka78 said:


> Smiles, my dpo buddy :winkwink:, thank you! lolol
> 
> FYI, I also haven't told my parents yet. Sadly, my grandma passed away December 29th and my parents flew to another city for her funeral. She was 85 years old... RIP, grandma. I can't wait to tell my parents!!!! All my girlfriends would have to wait till 12 week mark. I hate lying, so I have no idea what I am going to tell them when they ask. They usually ask every single month, lolol annoying girls. :wacko::haha:
> 
> Ladies, did you hear? Try pre-seed. :winkwink:

Awwwwww....so sorry to hear about your grandmother. Big :hugs: just think, your baby will have another angel to watch over him or her.

As for your friends, just tell them " time will tell" which is actually not a lie. Lol


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, lolol, that is exactly what my DF told me when I said to him we have to BD two days in a row. GL!

Thank you Smiles. And yes, I just tell the girls: Well, we are trying... Three of my close girlfriends are pregnant (2nd or 3rd trimester), so they should understand.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri Believe me they don't want this Cajun Up in there Raising He££ Again!! :haha:


----------



## daisy1511

Hi ladies I was wondering if you would mind me joining in? 
I'm 41 and just started ttcing with my BF in October. I didn't realise just how much it can take hold of my every thought :wacko: 
I had a Mc at 15wks 9&half years ago (relationship didn't survive it)
Anyhoo have been with my bf for over a year now and can see us still holding hands and walking down the beach when we're 70! 
1st couple of month ttcing I realised it was rather non romantic with me txting saying "get home, and be prepared" 
So we decided to just enjoy Xmas and new year without any pressure. Low and behold we ended up doing the bd in the spare room at his mums on day 13 of my very regular 28 day cycle. I've got till 11th till AF is due.
I've never been on a forum before but found myself reading you guys posts as I was looking for info on the 6dpo feelings and so on. 
I honestly don't think I've been so frustrated waiting for something! 
Reading all the previous posts I saw how much you all support each other. Its cool and made me realise I could do with someone to just share this time with. as much as I love my bf I tend to keep this kind of stuff to myself. His automatic reaction is "ah just wait and see if ur late then test" ...... Oh to think so simply and be a man lol 
Really wishing all of you guys the bfp that you dream of :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

daisy1511 said:


> Hi ladies I was wondering if you would mind me joining in?
> I'm 41 and just started ttcing with my BF in October. I didn't realise just how much it can take hold of my every thought :wacko:
> I had a Mc at 15wks 9&half years ago (relationship didn't survive it)
> Anyhoo have been with my bf for over a year now and can see us still holding hands and walking down the beach when we're 70!
> 1st couple of month ttcing I realised it was rather non romantic with me txting saying "get home, and be prepared"
> So we decided to just enjoy Xmas and new year without any pressure. Low and behold we ended up doing the bd in the spare room at his mums on day 13 of my very regular 28 day cycle. I've got till 11th till AF is due.
> I've never been on a forum before but found myself reading you guys posts as I was looking for info on the 6dpo feelings and so on.
> I honestly don't think I've been so frustrated waiting for something!
> Reading all the previous posts I saw how much you all support each other. Its cool and made me realise I could do with someone to just share this time with. as much as I love my bf I tend to keep this kind of stuff to myself. His automatic reaction is "ah just wait and see if ur late then test" ...... Oh to think so simply and be a man lol
> Really wishing all of you guys the bfp that you dream of :hugs:

Welcome daisy1511! Would you like me to put your testing date down as the 11th, or did you have another date in mind?


----------



## oldermom1975

Congrats Kfs!!!! Let me know when you want me to change your testing status to :bfp:


----------



## daisy1511

Yeah that would be great thanks  I may not hold out that long but I see it as the date I will know for sure


----------



## Blueshoney

Congratulations Lenka!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you!!

Momof3-Oh I am so sorry about your husband. Hopefully he will be more understanding soon. He has to realize that us women have a deadline!

Terri-I feel you on the weird cycle. My temps are all over the place, I have no idea what is going on!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, kfs!

This seems like a lucky thread! I feel like I need to take notes to make comments to everyone though!

Lenka- sorry to hear about your grandma! Mine is 93 and just went into the hospital for breathing problems and low blood pressure a few days ago. She has been still living on her own, but now might have to move in with my parents and things have been up and down. I'm sure your family will get a nice boost now from your news!


----------



## Smiles013

SweetPotatoPi said:


> :haha: Our online TTC buddies are always the first to know :) .

Lol....hell you ladies ALMOST knew before my husband! :haha: I had to catch myself from posting it before I called him but he'll NEVER know that. Lol


----------



## Smiles013

daisy1511 said:


> Hi ladies I was wondering if you would mind me joining in?
> I'm 41 and just started ttcing with my BF in October. I didn't realise just how much it can take hold of my every thought :wacko:
> I had a Mc at 15wks 9&half years ago (relationship didn't survive it)
> Anyhoo have been with my bf for over a year now and can see us still holding hands and walking down the beach when we're 70!
> 1st couple of month ttcing I realised it was rather non romantic with me txting saying "get home, and be prepared"
> So we decided to just enjoy Xmas and new year without any pressure. Low and behold we ended up doing the bd in the spare room at his mums on day 13 of my very regular 28 day cycle. I've got till 11th till AF is due.
> I've never been on a forum before but found myself reading you guys posts as I was looking for info on the 6dpo feelings and so on.
> I honestly don't think I've been so frustrated waiting for something!
> Reading all the previous posts I saw how much you all support each other. Its cool and made me realise I could do with someone to just share this time with. as much as I love my bf I tend to keep this kind of stuff to myself. His automatic reaction is "ah just wait and see if ur late then test" ...... Oh to think so simply and be a man lol
> Really wishing all of you guys the bfp that you dream of :hugs:

Hi Daisy...welcome! These ladies are wonderful, supportive and chock full of information. Good luck with the BFP this month! :hugs:


----------



## daisy1511

Thanks smiles  
I am just trying to chill for now, which I'm not really sure is working!
I don't ever remember worrying bout this so much when I was younger! 

I had cramps few days ago and I think it just started my mind racing as its not something I suffer from unless AF has started and I maybe get it for a day. 

Ah well one more week to go :thumbup:

Thanks for the welcome its nice to have this to come and read and chat!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi daisy!! As you have read, all of our hubs have been silly at times. And when I say "silly" you know what I mean. HA!!HA!!

Fezzle-True, you do almost need a notebook to keep up! hee hee. I know that if you click on 'Go Advanced' at the bottom of the reply section, you can see the last page at once. But, you may be new fangled unlike me :jo: who uses the computer to respond, and not my phone. I may check in periodically from my phone, but I talk too much and type too fast to try to do it on a phone. 

Blueshoney-put your chart in your signature!! C'mon! we want to see weird temps. hee hee. I almost took a test today ONLY because I had a light period last time. Even though my temps are low, they aren't THAT low, but hubs was in the bathroom when I woke up and I couldn't sneak past him to get a test and use it. SoI will continue to wait. No temp jump again, and I'm really thinking this month my body only has frittatas inside (I'm into fancy scrambled eggs today).

Lenka-I forgot to write that I am sorry about your grandma. :hugs:

Everyone else-heeeeeeyyyyyyy!


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome Daisy! Happy to have you! :flower: You've definitely found yourself in a supportive group full of info and advice that will also make you laugh, and sometimes even make you cry (in a good way :winkwink:). But more laughing than anything. :)

Yea Blueshoney, put your chart up! You know how terri and I thrive on those charts! Hehehe

Afm, my temps are a bit wacky too. They came down finally, a few days after the m/c. But today back up higher than I'd like. Not at all unusual for me to have a jump during pre-O, so not a big deal, but also combining those higher temps during m/c, I'm afraid FF is gonna gave a hard time establishing a CL for me. Then again, who knows if I'll even O for a few weeks! This is going to be a mystery cycle for me. But I will be using the cheapie OPKs to see. And if I get a pos on those, I'll confirm with my CB digital smiley opk.

Terri, sorry no damn temp jump. Good thinking, going with the fancier egg terminology! With all that LH your body was putting out, I wonder why that eggie hasn't come out to say hello! I'm still gonna hope for a temp jump tomorrow, only because I can't help myself. :winkwink:


----------



## Smiles013

kfs1 said:


> Well ladies, I think I may have gotten a BFP this morning. I plan to test again tomorrow to be sure. Still in shock...seems unreal. No symptoms other than cramps and some spotting. Ahhhhhhh.

kfs....congrats!!!!!!


----------



## battyatty

Damn ladies I don't log in for one night and pages and pages of reading!

Terri your chart is an Egg-sercise, with Egg-citing, Egg-ceptional, Egg-hibition of Egg-cellent Egg hiding Egg-cuse! (sorry doesn't read too well but had to do it!)

Daisy 1511 HIYA!!! Are you charting? If so put it up for us nosy sods! :)

Lenka I am sorry to hear about your gran x

afm I had a huge temp jump this morning? Made me think of tryphasic.... but as we used the pull out method 4 days before O I think I am clutching.......! Unless Smiles013 prediction of


> "I hope their sperm betrays them and finds its way to all of your eggs anyway!"

 happens Lol lol


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> afm I had a huge temp jump this morning? Made me think of tryphasic.... but as we used the pull out method 4 days before O I think I am clutching.......! Unless Smiles013 prediction of
> 
> 
> "I hope their sperm betrays them and finds its way to all of your eggs anyway!"
> 
> happens Lol lolClick to expand...

Hear, hear!!!=D&gt;


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Daisy!!! :hi:

Terri sorry that Eggy is being a Shy One !!!! :hugs:

Erose hope those temps regulate!!

AFM.... Have a feeling My Eggo is playing peek a Boo Too :nope: DH passed out and wouldn't wake up to party so my hope is Lil to None!! :(
DH and DS1 had to go to Defensive Driving together so no party until later ... Hope they keep each other Awake!! :haha:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Lenka ~ Congrats!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months. So sorry about your g'ma. :hugs:

Kfs ~ Congrats to you too! I hope your line continues to get darker.

Sis ~ Sorry about the fs. :hugs:

Welcome, Daisy!

Well, had a discussion with DH. Apparently, I was too grumpy and snappy with the kids for his taste over the holidays while we were visiting his family. :shrug: I had some frustrations inside during that time, plus af and pms, not pg, who wouldn't be grumpy? But, I thought I was hiding it pretty dang well. Anywho, he wants me to work on that before we work on bringing another child into the fam. Shouldn't be too hard since I'm not normally snappy. All those frustrations are over and gone. TTC in February for November edd is his target to see if I've improved. Really? All this based on one stupid stressful week or couple weeks, when that's not normally me. And may I stress again, I thought I was hiding it all pretty well? So, hopefully we'll be back to TTC in February. Right now it's a goal/target. O date then is projected to be around the 20th or so. Hopefully I'll be able to join in on the March testing thread since I'd be testing early March. After all this, I hope that cycle ends up being my cycle, and I will have a new little blessing in my arms next Thanksgiving.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Your temp is lower than your MC temps, so it probably is regulating. YAY!! Good thing you have your cheap Opks too, because honestly, your body is wackadoodle now and who knows what might happen. Best to be prepared. I hope tomorrow is a jump day too. Lenka told me that she didn't ovulate until CD18, and she got her BFP, so I'm hopeful.

Oldermom-your chart is looking fab-o. Two more days until reporting day. HA!!HA!! I'm looking forward to it.

Batty-aha! Another chart stalker. Thank you also for the lovely sentence. hee hee. That made my morning. Egg-specially how many times you said egg. Now only if my body would listen! I see your jump as well, and my fingers are SO crossed that it's a good thing. :)

Sis-You might be covered if your egg shows tomorrow and you still have a chance tonight. Walk around pantsless! That's bound to work. :thumb up:

Momof3-I have to say, DH's excuse sounds a bit like a cop out. you were snappy over Christmas? Who wasn't? I bet the kids didn't notice. However, hold those snaps in, gf, or come snap at us if you need to get it out! February it is!!

Ashley-Come back!! I hope you're not upset at my being nosy. Let us know you're ok, babe.


----------



## Smiles013

MomOf3Girls said:


> Lenka ~ Congrats!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months. So sorry about your g'ma. :hugs:
> 
> Kfs ~ Congrats to you too! I hope your line continues to get darker.
> 
> Sis ~ Sorry about the fs. :hugs:
> 
> Welcome, Daisy!
> 
> Well, had a discussion with DH. Apparently, I was too grumpy and snappy with the kids for his taste over the holidays while we were visiting his family. :shrug: I had some frustrations inside during that time, plus af and pms, not pg, who wouldn't be grumpy? But, I thought I was hiding it pretty dang well. Anywho, he wants me to work on that before we work on bringing another child into the fam. Shouldn't be too hard since I'm not normally snappy. All those frustrations are over and gone. TTC in February for November edd is his target to see if I've improved. Really? All this based on one stupid stressful week or couple weeks, when that's not normally me. And may I stress again, I thought I was hiding it all pretty well? So, hopefully we'll be back to TTC in February. Right now it's a goal/target. O date then is projected to be around the 20th or so. Hopefully I'll be able to join in on the March testing thread since I'd be testing early March. After all this, I hope that cycle ends up being my cycle, and I will have a new little blessing in my arms next Thanksgiving.

Ummmmmm.....the holidays can be stressful on anyone! Now add TTC and all the emotions that go along with that and yeah, you're bound to be a bit snappy but so what, you're entitled. Hell the hormones alone are enough to make you go bonkers. :wacko: Cupid better not be the only thing coming in February!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: Terri it Prob would work but my Boys would think I lost my Mind or My Pants!!! :rofl:

Momof3girls..... I got AF on Xmas so I wasn't a Chipper Chip but DH just went w it w still had Family over and I put on a Happy Face!!
My psychics keep telling me BFP Feb-March so maybe we will be Bump Buddies!! :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Reading along with you Chatterin' Chickadees! lol Quite a bit going on ATM so not much time for individual replies but congrats to those of you with brand spanking new BFP's! :dust: *MomO3G* your hubby's response really, reeeeeeally rubs me the wrong way, and I'll leave it at that :p . Welcome aboard to all jumping in and GL this cycle!


----------



## moni77

Congrats KFS!!


----------



## daisy1511

battyatty said:


> Damn ladies I don't log in for one night and pages and pages of reading!
> 
> Terri your chart is an Egg-sercise, with Egg-citing, Egg-ceptional, Egg-hibition of Egg-cellent Egg hiding Egg-cuse! (sorry doesn't read too well but had to do it!)
> 
> Daisy 1511 HIYA!!! Are you charting? If so put it up for us nosy sods! :)
> 
> Lenka I am sorry to hear about your gran x
> 
> afm I had a huge temp jump this morning? Made me think of tryphasic.... but as we used the pull out method 4 days before O I think I am clutching.......! Unless Smiles013 prediction of
> 
> 
> "I hope their sperm betrays them and finds its way to all of your eggs anyway!"
> 
> happens Lol lolClick to expand...


Hiya  nope not charting as of yet. I used opk's 1st couple of months but had decided not to bother over Xmas, then it kinda all happened bang on the right time when I noticed ewcm..... My cycle is pretty regular 28 days every month has been for years. I just feel kinda weird at mo and have been for last 3days. Although could b a wee tummy bug or something. Can't help but get a wee bit excited.


----------



## daisy1511

Sis4Us said:


> Welcome Daisy!!! :hi:
> 
> Terri sorry that Eggy is being a Shy One !!!! :hugs:
> 
> Erose hope those temps regulate!!
> 
> AFM.... Have a feeling My Eggo is playing peek a Boo Too :nope: DH passed out and wouldn't wake up to party so my hope is Lil to None!! :(
> DH and DS1 had to go to Defensive Driving together so no party until later ... Hope they keep each other Awake!! :haha:



:wave: hiya


----------



## battyatty

daisy1511 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Damn ladies I don't log in for one night and pages and pages of reading!
> 
> Terri your chart is an Egg-sercise, with Egg-citing, Egg-ceptional, Egg-hibition of Egg-cellent Egg hiding Egg-cuse! (sorry doesn't read too well but had to do it!)
> 
> Daisy 1511 HIYA!!! Are you charting? If so put it up for us nosy sods! :)
> 
> Lenka I am sorry to hear about your gran x
> 
> afm I had a huge temp jump this morning? Made me think of tryphasic.... but as we used the pull out method 4 days before O I think I am clutching.......! Unless Smiles013 prediction of
> 
> 
> "I hope their sperm betrays them and finds its way to all of your eggs anyway!"
> 
> happens Lol lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hiya  nope not charting as of yet. I used opk's 1st couple of months but had decided not to bother over Xmas, then it kinda all happened bang on the right time when I noticed ewcm..... My cycle is pretty regular 28 days every month has been for years. I just feel kinda weird at mo and have been for last 3days. Although could b a wee tummy bug or something. Can't help but get a wee bit excited.Click to expand...

Maybe you are better off not charting, it can make you a little CRAZY! ie waking early on weekends to temp! Then checking your chart all day long! lol Then second guessing, then if really board messing with the settings! :wacko:


----------



## daisy1511

Haha battyatty yeah I can imagine it would make me bit crazy lol

I've already tested using a cheapo from Amazon!! Far too early but couldn't help myself! Have absolutely no patience :wacko: am so glad to see everyone else is just as bad


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'll be testing January 31st :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Updates Kfs?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Terri - Has it jumped yet?:happydance: 

Kfs - Any news :hugs:

Sis - So did the boys think you had lost your mind:haha:

Mom - Men have it easy over Christmas (or at least mine did) they don't do the cooking (on the day), organisation - long before Christmas I might add - school plays, endless Christmas Cards to write etc and then she decides to pay you a visit - haha if he thinks you were bad - he should have been in this household across the New Year:winkwink: hope you get your thanksgiving baby and then lets see how stress less he is when he has to arrange everything:hugs:

ER - How are you today hun:hugs:

Sweet - Hope you are okay :hugs:

daisy - Fingers crossed for you hun:happydance:

AFM - I appear to be in the TWW - not holding out much hope - as you all know the circumstances across New Year (having to hold off as DH was having a sample taken -:growlmad: which he never:growlmad: now on New Years Day that was a different story (making up) but I fear it may have been to late :cry: I guess I will know in a week or so:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

Morning everyone, 

Kfs please let us know how you are!

afm I am so so so tired this morning, I must of drank so much orange juice last night, was so thirsty. I was woken at 4.30 with a need to pee. There was no way I was getting out of my warm bed and so tried to go back to sleep. No luck my bladder just kept nagging, but I was too tired to get up. So the battle of bladder versus sleep raged till 6.30. Bladder won! Grrrr On top of that we had a Chinese last night and I think it has made me feel really icky today, tasted great, but blaughhh I feel icky. Great start to the day. So girls gives us your gossip to distract me, will try to stay awake and not puke up! lol


----------



## garfie

No gossip here - our sisters have still to wake up I think :haha:

AFM - As with most people I had a few late nights over Christmas - I have left out some temps but if I include them my chart says I could be anywhere between 3DPO - 7DPO (not much difference then) today.

So I guess I should maybe start POAS (a cheapie) on Friday??:haha:

Batty - Your chart is looking good lady:happydance: what's the excuses again - to much orange juice, a dodgy chinese hmmmmm more like self preservation :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> No gossip here - our sisters have still to wake up I think :haha:
> 
> AFM - As with most people I had a few late nights over Christmas - I have left out some temps but if I include them my chart says I could be anywhere between 3DPO - 7DPO (not much difference then) today.
> 
> So I guess I should maybe start POAS (a cheapie) on Friday??:haha:
> 
> Batty - Your chart is looking good lady:happydance: what's the excuses again - to much orange juice, a dodgy chinese hmmmmm more like self preservation :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

That made me laugh!

But honestly..... We had a HUGE chinese take away, then I binged on butter popcorn, chocolate, a few chocy roses found left over, and I drank about a liter of orange juice before bed! Really was so thirsty, but no wonder after all that! lol No wonder I feel icky! 

TBH I dont even know why I am on this thread, it would take a miracle for me to be in with any chance, I just like hanging out with you lovely ladies. :flower:

Here's a surprise though, you know we are always giving out about our partners, and their lack of fertility understanding, coupled with the ones who are very reluctant. That last includes mine with a defo NO WAY!

Well yesterday evening out of the blue I get a text from my DF "hows my charting going?" I replied with ???? what are you up to, you know I have been charting since mc in Nov just for my records as we aren't trying! His reply was "well how are you, is everything normal?" I said yep. my chart shows I O'd and now waiting for Aunt Flo!" His reply was "Who is Aunt Flo, you never said you had an Aunt Flo!" I nearly fell off the sofa laughing!!!! So I left him wondering! Maybe he might work it out......:haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> No gossip here - our sisters have still to wake up I think :haha:
> 
> AFM - As with most people I had a few late nights over Christmas - I have left out some temps but if I include them my chart says I could be anywhere between 3DPO - 7DPO (not much difference then) today.
> 
> So I guess I should maybe start POAS (a cheapie) on Friday??:haha:
> 
> Batty - Your chart is looking good lady:happydance: what's the excuses again - to much orange juice, a dodgy chinese hmmmmm more like self preservation :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> That made me laugh!
> 
> But honestly..... We had a HUGE chinese take away, then I binged on butter popcorn, chocolate, a few chocy roses found left over, and I drank about a liter of orange juice before bed! Really was so thirsty, but no wonder after all that! lol No wonder I feel icky!
> 
> TBH I dont even know why I am on this thread, it would take a miracle for me to be in with any chance, I just like hanging out with you lovely ladies. :flower:
> 
> Here's a surprise though, you know we are always giving out about our partners, and their lack of fertility understanding, coupled with the ones who are very reluctant. That last includes mine with a defo NO WAY!
> 
> Well yesterday evening out of the blue I get a text from my DF "hows my charting going?" I replied with ???? what are you up to, you know I have been charting since mc in Nov just for my records as we aren't trying! His reply was "well how are you, is everything normal?" I said yep. my chart shows I O'd and now waiting for Aunt Flo!" His reply was "Who is Aunt Flo, you never said you had an Aunt Flo!" I nearly fell off the sofa laughing!!!! So I left him wondering! Maybe he might work it out......:haha:Click to expand...

Keep hanging out with us! Your chart really does look nice- maybe some of his boys found a way, so to speak. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Batty, your chart is so totally triphasic! It's really looking good, seriously! If it stays that way, I'm gonna have a real hard time not stalking you every single morning, lol!


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> Batty, your chart is so totally triphasic! It's really looking good, seriously! If it stays that way, I'm gonna have a real hard time not stalking you every single morning, lol!

Oh please dont get my hopes up!

I mean, how can I be... what are the chances at my age, with a half BD *4* days before O????

Anyway triphasic doesn't necessarily mean a BFP.......

But I am more than happy to stay here and cheer all you lovely ladies on....:thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Stalking batty :winkwink:

4 days before deff possible - I have had 2 BFPs this way:happydance:

Triphasic doesn't necessarily mean no BFP either:wacko:

Stalking stalking stalking:happydance:

How's the sickness ahem nausea:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> Stalking batty :winkwink:
> 
> 4 days before deff possible - I have had 2 BFPs this way:happydance:
> 
> Triphasic doesn't necessarily mean no BFP either:wacko:
> 
> Stalking stalking stalking:happydance:
> 
> How's the sickness ahem nausea:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Err maybe 4 days before with a proper job, ahem, not a pull out! :winkwink:

As to the icky, yes still have it, coming and going, have sore BBs too, but that was a new bra, that I have now chucked into the back of the cupboard lol
Anymore symptoms you would like to know about lol!!!:happydance: I can explain all of them away, no problem lol 
But thank you :hugs: :flower::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning ladies :hi:

GL batty it only takes one as they say but I know how u feel about your Chart I've had lovely charts that ADD up to Notta!!! :hugs:

AFM my temp stayed the same but I slept in a bit yesterday so :shrug: made DH party last nite after a Nap!!! So FX

:dust: to All u ladies!!!


----------



## flickyface

I'm testing on the 8th if I can wait that long ;)


----------



## terripeachy

batty-I like how your bras are in the cupboard. That's hilarious. Your DH goes to get a cup of sugar, and out falls your bra. HA!!HA!! I like visuals. Your chart does look great.

ERose-I bet you're about to O too. The low before the high. Are you still using the OPKs. I think because you took clomid to push your O date back, it could happen any day now without the Clomid. fxfx.

Sis-Way to go on the pantslessness! hee hee. Party time! 

Oldermom-Your chart is awesome. I bet this is it for you (again). Seriously. 

I'm just a :ninja: at this point. I decided-FINALLY- to check my thermometer after church, and my temperature was LOWER than my temp this morning. I'm going to put it in front of this foot heater and see what it reads. It'll really make me mad if it's been wrong this whole time. It's just crazy how consistent my temps have been. Not even a high or low jump. Just steady eddy.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Flickyface :hi:

Terri it does seem your temps are Topys Turby hope they work themselves out soon!! 
:)


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-Your chart is awesome. I bet this is it for you (again). Seriously.
> 
> I'm just a :ninja: at this point. I decided-FINALLY- to check my thermometer after church, and my temperature was LOWER than my temp this morning. I'm going to put it in front of this foot heater and see what it reads. It'll really make me mad if it's been wrong this whole time. It's just crazy how consistent my temps have been. Not even a high or low jump. Just steady eddy.

I would like to think this is it again, but you know how it is. Probably just another psyche-out (stupid progesterone). I won't know for another couple of days, at the least. 
Pretty frustrating about the temps :trouble:. This is the same thermometer that you used last month? Maybe continue to BD every other day or so? Our bodies are so perplexing sometimes. :wacko:

:flower: flickyface! 

Ash&Amber? Kfs1? Where are ya gals?


----------



## battyatty

Try giving the thermometer to your DH to see if it changes from you? Well of course dont if you temp other then orally! lol

BTW have you tried giving your eggs a good talking too! I think this game of hide and seek has gone on a wee bit too long!

AS to the cupboard incident I meant the one in my bedroom, which here in Ireland we call anything that hold anything a Press! But I changed it to cupboard so as not to confuse people, but yet again I have managed it......... Sometimes I wounder at my ditziness! lol


----------



## terripeachy

Batty-what is a Press? That is more confusing than cupboard. I figured you meant closet, or hamper, or something, but thinking about a cupboard in US terms, it made me laugh.

Hi flickyface!! Ooh 3 more days. Sending baby dust your way.

Oldermom-Yeah, I know a good chart doesn't REALLY mean anything at this point, but it's still fun to root others on, and check them out. I'm just happy it looks better than mine!

Sis-Ugh. I'm so over this chart. If my temp wants to just jump up and down a tenth, so be it. 

I just put the thermometer next to the heater,and it registered HI, so it's working. I also took my temperature again and it was fine. No problems in the thermometer department. I will gladly wait 10 days for my scrambled lining to shed so I can start all over again. Let's just hope that happens.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm w U on the scrambled eggs I got another ++++ OPK and still have EWCm :shrug:

Thought it was the Royal Jelly but I'm guessing the Vitex is Makin me O Correctly :haha:

Will Lose my pant again today I guess!!! :rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yeah, why not?? hee hee. I think you'll get your jump tomorrow based on your other charts, but I know..every chart/month is different. Did you decide to stop taking the Royal jelly or did you stick with it?


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies, 
So, I took another test and the line was much darker so I guess it's looking good! Still no real symptoms, though, but I guess it's still early. I guess I just expected to have all of the typical symptoms ... Just so much different from what I imagined. Anyway, I'm so happy and in shock. I may not contribute much to the boards but I'm always stalking and checking in and I have to say that you ladies are all seriously fantastic. This has been literally the one place that I could turn to when I was feeling depressed, manic, or crazed. Thanks for being so accepting and helpful. Let's get some more BFPs this month!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, kfs1, I am SOOOO happy for you. So what day are you on now, and when are you going to the doctor to check in with him/her? Congrats!!!

Definitely check in on us periodically. As you can see from my crazy chart, I'll be around until February, unfortunately/fortunately.


----------



## VJean

Hi ladies, 

I find myself back in this section this month after a brief stay in 1st tri. I took a few weeks to get my head back in order and now it's time to focus on this month. :thumbup:

I've been trying to get caught up on this thread, and you ladies sure know how to lift a girls spirits! 

ERose, I'm so sorry for you loss! I hope your body recovers quickly and this is your month!

Batty.....your bra in a cupboard?:haha: and your DH's comment was cute. Wonder if he'll figure out who Aunt Flo is?

Terri, your chart is.....interesting? Glad the thermometer is working, but WTH? :haha:

Kfs1, congrats! Praying for a sticky bean for you!

Sis, hope all your pantslessness worked!

AFM, I'm not sure what day I'll be able to test, or if I'll even O this month, so can you put me down for the 31st? Right now I'm testing out my HCG. It was 11,500 on the Dec 16, but I finally got a 1-2 weeks on a digi and my wondfos are much lighter. Fingers crossed I O next week and get back in this game! Never thought I'd be praying for a negative!


----------



## Wish4another1

Looks like I will be testing on 25 Jan - please add me!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Kfs1 :happydance:

Welcome back VJean sorry for your loss hope u get a sticky Bean this month !! :hugs:

Terri.... I stopped the Royal Jelly as SPP said its Estrogenic and being Estrogen Dominate it was Causing the spotting and other issues I believe!!
Thought it was causing the Long LH but I'm getting that Again :shrug:

Almost bought a Onesie Tonite for some strange reason so maybe my VJ is telling my Heart something :haha: FX


----------



## ERosePW

Kfs, congrats congrats, wuhu! :happydance:

Batty, you're not ditzy, lol. I know a lot of the differences in terms since I work with so many people from the UK and Ireland, but Press is a new one for me, I must admit! 

VJean, Thank you Hun. :flower: And I am so sorry for your loss also. :hugs: I really hated to hear that. Urg. But happy to see you jumping back in the game. Like you, I'm not sure what the heck this month has in store...no idea whether I'll O or not, but from what the others have said with their early m/c and CPs, they O'd fairly quickly. So I'm using OPKs to track. Fxd.

Sis, maybe your VJ really is telling you something, ya never know! I do agree with terri, I bet you'll get your temp jump tomorrow.

Terri, ugh, I'm annoyed at FF in your honor. I know it's not the chart's fault, but I gotta have something to be annoyed at for ya. :winkwink:


----------



## oldermom1975

kfs1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> So, I took another test and the line was much darker so I guess it's looking good! Still no real symptoms, though, but I guess it's still early. I guess I just expected to have all of the typical symptoms ... Just so much different from what I imagined. Anyway, I'm so happy and in shock. I may not contribute much to the boards but I'm always stalking and checking in and I have to say that you ladies are all seriously fantastic. This has been literally the one place that I could turn to when I was feeling depressed, manic, or crazed. Thanks for being so accepting and helpful. Let's get some more BFPs this month!!!

:happydance::happydance::wohoo:

Very, very happy for you! I'll change your status on the front page, if you don't mind. :)




VJean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I find myself back in this section this month after a brief stay in 1st tri. I took a few weeks to get my head back in order and now it's time to focus on this month. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been trying to get caught up on this thread, and you ladies sure know how to lift a girls spirits!
> 
> AFM, I'm not sure what day I'll be able to test, or if I'll even O this month, so can you put me down for the 31st? Right now I'm testing out my HCG. It was 11,500 on the Dec 16, but I finally got a 1-2 weeks on a digi and my wondfos are much lighter. Fingers crossed I O next week and get back in this game! Never thought I'd be praying for a negative!

Sorry for your loss, VJean. :hugs: I will add you to the list.



Wish4another1 said:


> Looks like I will be testing on 25 Jan - please add me!

Welcome :flower: , and sure!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

kfs1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> So, I took another test and the line was much darker so I guess it's looking good! Still no real symptoms, though, but I guess it's still early. I guess I just expected to have all of the typical symptoms ... Just so much different from what I imagined. Anyway, I'm so happy and in shock. I may not contribute much to the boards but I'm always stalking and checking in and I have to say that you ladies are all seriously fantastic. This has been literally the one place that I could turn to when I was feeling depressed, manic, or crazed. Thanks for being so accepting and helpful. Let's get some more BFPs this month!!!

Big congrats, hun! :happydance:

VJean ~ I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Hopefully you get a sticky bean soon!

Welcome to the newbies!

I hope you guys don't mind me still posting. Even though I'm on hold, I still like to see what's going on with all y'all. :flower: Waiting out this LP part of this cycle, not exactly a 2ww since nothing happened. :growlmad: Then, wait through another whole cycle till TTC again. I keep telling my body that this would be a great cycle to have one of those 5 day LP's it's given me before! :haha: Then, we can move onto the TTC cycle that much sooner. :winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

Look who's chart is looking fab! Oldermom. :winkwink:

Aren't you the serial tester, or am I thinking of someone else? You're 12dpo, and you haven't tested yet? Perhaps I missed another post about this..?


----------



## ERosePW

MomOf3, don't be silly, lady! We adore you, of course we don't mind you sticking around! In fact, I'd expect nothing less. :)

Fxd for that short LP just one more time. :winkwink: You'll be back in the game soon enough. :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Look who's chart is looking fab! Oldermom. :winkwink:
> 
> Aren't you the serial tester, or am I thinking of someone else? You're 12dpo, and you haven't tested yet? Perhaps I missed another post about this..?

:blush: Um, yes. I have been testing since...7dpo. Yup. Crazy.
I haven't yet tested today (12dpo), but I haven't seen anything to make me think imminent BFP. Hopefully that will come!

Momof3: Stick around! :flower:


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> Kfs, congrats congrats, wuhu! :happydance:
> 
> Batty, you're not ditzy, lol. I know a lot of the differences in terms since I work with so many people from the UK and Ireland, but Press is a new one for me, I must admit!
> 
> VJean, Thank you Hun. :flower: And I am so sorry for your loss also. :hugs: I really hated to hear that. Urg. But happy to see you jumping back in the game. Like you, I'm not sure what the heck this month has in store...no idea whether I'll O or not, but from what the others have said with their early m/c and CPs, they O'd fairly quickly. So I'm using OPKs to track. Fxd.
> 
> Sis, maybe your VJ really is telling you something, ya never know! I do agree with terri, I bet you'll get your temp jump tomorrow.
> 
> Terri, ugh, I'm annoyed at FF in your honor. I know it's not the chart's fault, but I gotta have something to be annoyed at for ya. :winkwink:

AS I see it.....

Cupboard - UK - Any area in the house with a door (apart from rooms) ie wooden furniture, kitchen units, sideboard in living room, space under stairs with a door.....

Press - Ireland - Any and all things to hold anything, ie kitchen units, dressers, chests of draws, even the place where you have the hot water tank is called the hot press! Can be confusing, but you just say the press by the window, or beside the big press!:haha:

*kfs1* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :hugs:

*oldermom* your chart looks amazing! stalking :ninja:

*MomOf3Girls* Please stick around, we can be buddies as we are both in the same boat!

*Sis4Us* hmm interesting a "onesie", watching you too..... hmmm

*ERosePW* meant to say earlier, I am sure you will O this month, maybe a wee bit later, but the female body is an amazing thing and she can give you good surprises too! :hugs:

*VJean* I just want to say I am truly sorry for your loss, I love a woman who just gets back on her bike though!!! :thumbup:

*terri* think of the positives of this situation as you wait, more PARTY time! :sex:

Anyone I miss? Sorry :dohh:

As for me, ff didn't give me a triphasic chart this morning, so..... didnt expect one though, just all that chat yesterday sort of gave me a tad of hope!


----------



## Fezzle

At some point, I'll keep up enough to respond to everyone- I think I do need a little notebook! 

VJean- sorry about your loss. Hope you're back to negative to start again soon!

Oldermum- your chart does look great! Fx! I miss obsessing about temps. I didn't do it this month because I was travelling around for Christmas and dealing with jet lag so figured it would be too hard, but now that I'm either on the verge of ovulating or might have already ovulated, I wish I had temps to know!

Terri- I hope you get a jump soon, or if this cycle is anovulatory that it ends soon so you can move on to the next one.


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-Hate to see you back here, but I'm glad you're back. Sorry, again.

Oldermom-I knew you were secretly testing, just not recording it. HA!!HA!! As the others say, everything looks great according to FF.

Fezzle-I hear ya. Everytime I travel, my body and my temps are wackadoodle. Just like this month. ERose, batty and I wish you had temps too. We are the self-proclaimed chart :ninja:s on this board. hee hee. 

Sis-A onesie! Ok ok ok. Mother's intuition. Now I'm super excited. Gotcha on the Royal Jelly. Sorry it was a bust. 

Momfof3-Nice ticker...not really due to the circumstances, but you (and I ) have to have something to keep an eye on.

batty-thanks for the explanation. I'll throw my bra in a press by the window. hee hee.

My temp went to it's highest point this morning at 98.3. Not breaking any records there. I don't know how I feel about that, so I won't feel anything. Again, I'm so over it. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AshNAmber

Hey ladies!!! I hope you all had a wonderful new years!! :)

Just wanted to check in on everyone.. My friend leaves to go home today so I'll be on a little bit more. But just as a cheerleader right now... Some life issues have came up so Amber and I have decided to take a step back on TTC for at least this month and maybe next month to resolve a few things.. Everything is fine with me and her :) Just some work related crap that's come up. I'm a little bummed but I have to think about what would be best for baby and not what we want... I wish all of you the best of luck!! and sending tons of baby dust yalls way..


----------



## daisy1511

Totally understanding fezzle needing a notebook.. I think i need one too before replying so I remember everything. Mind like mush these days!
Had a giggle at the "press" thing batty. I haven't heard a cupboard called that since I was a wee girl. My gran used to call it a press.

VJean sorry to hear about your loss. Fx'd for u next time!

Kfs1 congrats on your bfp exciting times.

I've been feeling crappy last 2days, kinda achy and tired. Then woke up with a stinking cold this morning! 

Can't wait to get back to work on wed after new year break. Work passes time quicker  decided I am not testing today! AF due sat so will try hold out as long as poss! Already done 4 lol and it just drives me nuts! Wee duvet day with girly movie now that bf is back at work  

N'joy your day everyone wherever you are


----------



## Fezzle

You're right about work making things pass more quickly! I'm a university lecturer so right now all I'm mostly doing is marking for the next few weeks before classes start again. I'm distracting myself by going back to the gym!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for checking in Ashley! I've missed you. I hope your work stuff turns out ok and we'll see you when you get back. I also hope you enjoyed your time with your bestie! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Oh, kfs1, I am SOOOO happy for you. So what day are you on now, and when are you going to the doctor to check in with him/her? Congrats!!!
> 
> Definitely check in on us periodically. As you can see from my crazy chart, I'll be around until February, unfortunately/fortunately.


Thanks so much terri!! I'm still only in week 4 (period was due 1/2) so it's definitely still early. I actually already had a doctor's appointment set up for tomorrow to discuss fertility so I guess I'll see if they'll still see me, although it might be too early.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my temp went up a wee bit almost to my post O temp and CM was drying up Last nite so we had to bring Preseed to the Party!!! :haha:

Terri it looks like u might have gotten your temp jump too FX it stays up!!

Ash..... So sorry about the issues w work or home the Holidays always seem to make everyone second guess thier choices hopefully things will settle down soon and u guys can get back to it!! :hugs:

Happy Monday everyone boys go back to school Tom but I have to get another root canal so boooooo!! :nope:


----------



## oldermom1975

Fezzle said:


> Oldermum- your chart does look great! Fx! I miss obsessing about temps. I didn't do it this month because I was travelling around for Christmas and dealing with jet lag so figured it would be too hard, but now that I'm either on the verge of ovulating or might have already ovulated, I wish I had temps to know!

:) I would probably take my temps anyway if I were in your situation. That way, if the dreaded hag shows up, I have that temp drop to know that I had ovulated. :af: Fx she stays away!!



terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-I knew you were secretly testing, just not recording it. HA!!HA!! As the others say, everything looks great according to FF.
> 
> My temp went to it's highest point this morning at 98.3. Not breaking any records there. I don't know how I feel about that, so I won't feel anything. Again, I'm so over it.

I have urine and blood on a stick tests....:blush: The BOAS are from 8dpo and today. Like I said about POAS...from 7dpo.

I hope this is the start of your temp rise!! :hugs: about the stupid chart! I'm with ERose- blame FF for the bum temps!!


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> Hey ladies!!! I hope you all had a wonderful new years!! :)
> 
> Just wanted to check in on everyone.. My friend leaves to go home today so I'll be on a little bit more. But just as a cheerleader right now... Some life issues have came up so Amber and I have decided to take a step back on TTC for at least this month and maybe next month to resolve a few things.. Everything is fine with me and her :) Just some work related crap that's come up. I'm a little bummed but I have to think about what would be best for baby and not what we want... I wish all of you the best of luck!! and sending tons of baby dust yalls way..

Glad to hear from you, we were worried! I hope things at work get settled soon- don't be a stranger in the meantime! Do you want me to take your testing date down?




daisy1511 said:


> Totally understanding fezzle needing a notebook.. I think i need one too before replying so I remember everything. Mind like mush these days!
> Had a giggle at the "press" thing batty. I haven't heard a cupboard called that since I was a wee girl. My gran used to call it a press.
> 
> VJean sorry to hear about your loss. Fx'd for u next time!
> 
> Kfs1 congrats on your bfp exciting times.
> 
> I've been feeling crappy last 2days, kinda achy and tired. Then woke up with a stinking cold this morning!
> 
> Can't wait to get back to work on wed after new year break. Work passes time quicker  decided I am not testing today! AF due sat so will try hold out as long as poss! Already done 4 lol and it just drives me nuts! Wee duvet day with girly movie now that bf is back at work
> 
> N'joy your day everyone wherever you are

:thumbup: Like your strength of will! 



Fezzle said:


> You're right about work making things pass more quickly! I'm a university lecturer so right now all I'm mostly doing is marking for the next few weeks before classes start again. I'm distracting myself by going back to the gym!

Sadly, that will be me tomorrow, as well. The inlaws leave tonight, and our vacation (including a vacation from eating right and working out) is over. :cry:



Sis4Us said:


> Well my temp went up a wee bit almost to my post O temp and CM was drying up Last nite so we had to bring Preseed to the Party!!! :haha:
> Happy Monday everyone boys go back to school Tom but I have to get another root canal so boooooo!! :nope:

Yay for O!!!
Boo for root canals!!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Oldermom, can you add me please? Jan 14th. Thanks!


----------



## Driving280

KFS1, yay!! Congratulations!!


----------



## oldermom1975

ClaireCath said:


> Hi Oldermom, can you add me please? Jan 14th. Thanks!

I surely can! :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

*Oldermom*, i knew it! I figured there was no way you were going all this time without testing. And btw, I rolled laughing when I read that you BOAS, haha! I adore you! Where ARE you getting that blood from though?? :)

*Terri*, I'm going to hold onto that last strand of hope that today was your temp spike, and that it will continue on up tomorrow. Maybe that LH surge just took a while to get through to the egg, and then... whoomp, there it is! 

*kfs*, i dont think it's too early.... they can do a blood draw just to let you know where your levels are. And then you can go back a couple days later and see them continue rising. :) Yay yay yay!

*Sis*, big yay for O time! Now you're in the TWW. I wish I could get there. I agree with Daisy that its good to be back to work... makes time go by faster, and keeps my mind occupied so that I dont start obsessing. :winkwink:

So *batty*, even my dishes in the kitchen are in a press? I usually say cabinet or cupboard, but I think I'll use Press just to throw my husband off one evening this week. heheheh. :winkwink: I am of Irish heritage after all, so why not!?

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. No bfp or af here. Stuck in limbo land.


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh, I remembered that today was your day to check in. Sorry about the BFN. What DPO is it for you, and when is AF supposed to be coming or is she past due? My fingers are still crossed that it's early.


----------



## garfie

Hi New Ladies - welcome

Oldermom - I knew you wouldn't be able to resist - from one POAS addict to another - I may start testing tomorrow:haha:

Terri - Nice spike today - stay up temps come on we want her in the TWW with us:happydance:

Kfs - I always found blood draws reassuring - but I know some women it just gives them something else to worry/obsess over:hugs:

ER - I think you will be in the TWW before you know it hun - your temps are what I would expect after a CP - will you try your clomid this month or wait until next?:hugs:

Sis - Whatever it takes right - sometimes we bring sexy undies to the party, naughty words, naughty texts etc :haha: whatever it takes:winkwink: My boys also go back to school tomorrow :happydance: but I have to have another scan :cry:

Fezzle - I will also be joining a gym soon - time to get back into shape - if no babies are on the horizon:cry:

Ash - Nice to see you pop by:flower:

AFM - As I said I might start POAS tomorrow - why not?:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

stickybean4- I hope limbo doesn't last long (hopefully with a BFP!)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like another cycle of 4 days of ++++++ OPKs!!
:shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I hope so. I want to be in the TWW! hee hee. I'm sure hubs does also.

Sis-what is up with those opks? They can drive a girl to drink!

garfie-Why not is right? Someone's gotta do it, and it's certainly not me.

Welcome new ladies!! Our calendar is filling up fast, and I love it!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hope that's your spike *terri*, sure looks like it :) .

*Sis*: I love my dentist and getting a root canal with him is like a vacation :cloud9: . I've got two more to go and mostly looking forward to them (the soreness afterward is no bueno). Hope yours goes well!

Hope the air gets cleared at work *Ash* :flower: .

Thanks so much for the cupboard explanation *batty*! :kiss: DS1 and I are reading the first Harry Potter book and I haven't been able to find a definition just yet for cupboard. I was thinking maybe it was a dresser but he sleeps in a cupboard under the stairs in the beginning of the book and I was trying to figure out how a dresser would fit there :haha: so was thinking that wasn't quite right. I was about to come ask my UK ladies :D .

Hi everyone else! :wave: I can't even make an attempt at keeping up with persies at this point lol. Thinking of you all though!

Me, assuming that O will happen early again, tomorrow I guess? :shrug: Whatever, I don't even care (much) at this point :haha: . Short cycles do have upsides :p . Alright, off to make dinner :munch: .


----------



## garfie

Sis - I also got 4 days of pos OPK this month - hopefully tomorrow all will be revealed for you - we are supposed to stop taking them once they go positive as O is supposed to follow :shrug: that never happens for me I keep on taking them until I see a spike and hopefully I have passed my DPFO (Days Past Fake Ovulation):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

I've had days of EWCM so I kept taking them last nite I was finally dry so I'm assuming I Od yesterday!! :shrug:

Was thinking today would be negative but Nope.... Been reading the Vitex helps w LH and if u don't need help like my Early Oing A$$ :haha: It's can give us days of ++++!!

Longer LH sways pInk and Twins so I'm good w that!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

[email protected] pink and twins. Perfect!! How awesome would that be, Sis? Your family would definitely be fully complete! Well, you might need to get a few more trees next Christmas, but other than that&#8230;sounds like a good plan to me.

garfie-I think you definitely passed DPFO. That is a solid red line and there are plenty of higher temps to confirm. Good job!


----------



## Sis4Us

Extra trees I can do sad thing is I have enough ornaments already!! Lol

Could do a pretty cupcake tree for my Lil Cupcakes!!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Can I just say 'Phew!' So happy to finally have a jump on my chart. I guess there may have been one egg hanging around. Today, I am at ease. Tomorrow will be even better if I get those crosshairs.

Sis-a cupcake tree would be adorable!

Winterbabi-Sending baby dust your way this morning. fx fx fx


----------



## daisy1511

oldermom1975 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! I hope you all had a wonderful new years!! :)
> 
> Just wanted to check in on everyone.. My friend leaves to go home today so I'll be on a little bit more. But just as a cheerleader right now... Some life issues have came up so Amber and I have decided to take a step back on TTC for at least this month and maybe next month to resolve a few things.. Everything is fine with me and her :) Just some work related crap that's come up. I'm a little bummed but I have to think about what would be best for baby and not what we want... I wish all of you the best of luck!! and sending tons of baby dust yalls way..
> 
> Glad to hear from you, we were worried! I hope things at work get settled soon- don't be a stranger in the meantime! Do you want me to take your testing date down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisy1511 said:
> 
> 
> Totally understanding fezzle needing a notebook.. I think i need one too before replying so I remember everything. Mind like mush these days!
> Had a giggle at the "press" thing batty. I haven't heard a cupboard called that since I was a wee girl. My gran used to call it a press.
> 
> VJean sorry to hear about your loss. Fx'd for u next time!
> 
> Kfs1 congrats on your bfp exciting times.
> 
> I've been feeling crappy last 2days, kinda achy and tired. Then woke up with a stinking cold this morning!
> 
> Can't wait to get back to work on wed after new year break. Work passes time quicker  decided I am not testing today! AF due sat so will try hold out as long as poss! Already done 4 lol and it just drives me nuts! Wee duvet day with girly movie now that bf is back at work
> 
> N'joy your day everyone wherever you are Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Like your strength of will!
> 
> 
> 
> Fezzle said:
> 
> 
> You're right about work making things pass more quickly! I'm a university lecturer so right now all I'm mostly doing is marking for the next few weeks before classes start again. I'm distracting myself by going back to the gym!Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, that will be me tomorrow, as well. The inlaws leave tonight, and our vacation (including a vacation from eating right and working out) is over. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp went up a wee bit almost to my post O temp and CM was drying up Last nite so we had to bring Preseed to the Party!!! :haha:
> Happy Monday everyone boys go back to school Tom but I have to get another root canal so boooooo!! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for O!!!
> Boo for root canals!!!Click to expand...



Lol oldermom I didn't last long! Tested this morning. Still bfn but I am only 9 or 10 dpo... I've accepted now that its cool whichever way it goes. Although would be over the moon if I got bfp. Its just the waiting that's so hard!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for temp jump Terri!!!! :happydance:

Mines kinda in limbo starting to wonder if I did O a few days ago and I'm getting a slow rise!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, maybe you did, sis. I like how you always have the stairsteps. I had those in my first chart, but I haven't had them as much recently. :shrug:

Daisy-It's ok..hang in there. We're all waiting with you. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I always get those misleading stairs that's why I hate my chart it's always pic perfect but still ends w AF!! :nope:

Well I got day 5 of ++++++ OPK :shrug: do I stop the Vitex and take my P or what I'm as lost as a Man at Hobby Lobby!! :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Terri- so glad you finally got your temperature jump!

Sis- I vote that you're post-O too.

I'm not sure if I am or not since I'm not temping or doing OPKs this month, but my cervix is getting firmer again and my CM has been more 'creamy' today so I think I have.

Fx, daisy!


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> Yeah, maybe you did, sis. I like how you always have the stairsteps. I had those in my first chart, but I haven't had them as much recently. :shrug:
> 
> Daisy-It's ok..hang in there. We're all waiting with you. :)

*Terri *Yay for a temp spike!!:happydance:

*Daisy *dont worry most ladies dont get a good BFP before 12dpo, it also depends on how sensitive your HPT's are!:thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, I agree with everyone else, I think you're in the TWW now. :)

Terri, wuhu on the temp spike! I just knew it would happen! No scrambled eggs for you missy. :winkwink:

FXd for Daisy! Also to oldermom, who is probably BOAS again soon. :winkwink: And to everyone else who will be testing soon!

AFM, just waiting to O. I'll be happy if it takes a little longer, as I know my uterine lining needs extra time to thicken this time around. Plus, DH will be outta town from Thurs through Sun. So I'm hoping I'll get a pos OPK sometime after he returns.


----------



## terripeachy

batty-your chart is looking good. I have high hopes for you.

Erose-Oh, I hope your O time works out on DH's schedule. Otherwise, he'll just have to drive back home for a quickie and then drive back outta town. hee hee.

Fezzle-not to be too much in your business, but are you and your other just BD'ing randomly and hoping you catch that egg? I'm such a control freak, I couldn't NOT know what was going on. :jo: is a nosy b. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Fezzle

I normally temp and use a CBFM, but this cycle in the lead up to ovulation we were at my parents' house in the US for Christmas and then travelling back to the UK (home) on New Years Eve, so I didn't want to deal with those things due to sleeping in different rooms, an overnight flight, time zones, jet lag, etc. So this cycle we're just trying to BD about every other day and I'm keeping track of CP and CM. It hasn't been as hard as I thought it would be, but I'm definitely going back to temping next cycle!


----------



## oldermom1975

Yay Terri!!! Finally a confirmed O!! :happydance:

Sis, it looks like you O'd, too! :happydance:
Fezzle, sounds great! This thread will look pretty interesting in the next few weeks!

ERose, I hope your body cooperates with you this month! I have heard it said that you are slightly more fertile after a CP/MC. Here's to a sticky bean!
And yes, I have BOAS a few times, with a few different brands. I still don't have a reliable negative control, so not sure what to make of them yet.

Daisy, you are still very early, so I am still hopeful for you :)

AFM, I am soooooooo tired and crampy today! I hope that means good things, but you know how it is! *snort* :rolleyes:


----------



## terripeachy

Gotcha! Yeah, I remember you said you were traveling, but wasn't sure if you were back home or not yet. Hopefully you won't have to worry about it next month! :) that would be awesome if your plan works. 

When we went to New Mexico for Christmas, I thought about leaving the thermometer at home, but then I thought-I MUST HAVE IT, just in case! hee hee. I was there from Day 7-10, knowing nothing was even going to happen. I'm just crazy, I guess. HA!


----------



## oldermom1975

stickybean4 said:


> Hi ladies. No bfp or af here. Stuck in limbo land.

:hugs: I hope you just have a late implanter.


----------



## ERosePW

So oldermom, are you getting + on the BOAS? And I still have to ask... where on earth are you getting the blood from? I'm just curious (and perhaps nosy too), just in case I ever decide to BOAS. :winkwink: You can tell me to back the F off if you want, I wont be offended. Hehe!! 

Terri, thanks, I hope O works out with DH's schedule too! We don't have that issue a lot since he doesnt really travel without me much. But this is a guy's trip to some motorsport "resort", where they can take their 4-wheelers and dirt bikes and have a grand ole' time, and he's super excited about it. I'd love to get a pos OPK the day he gets back home. Although he will be sore! He always comes back all achey and sore after those trips, and I have to remind him he's not in his 20s anymore, lol.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> So oldermom, are you getting + on the BOAS? And I still have to ask... where on earth are you getting the blood from? I'm just curious (and perhaps nosy too), just in case I ever decide to BOAS. :winkwink: You can tell me to back the F off if you want, I wont be offended. Hehe!!

A few years ago I had some blood sugar irregularities, so I got used to pricking myself on the finger. Those little lancets are pretty perfect for it, and they are sterile. :)
I have tried BOAS on a clearblue +, frer, and a few cheapies. The ones taken on 12dpo are all some version of positive...but I don't know what to do with that, exactly. The frer was very light, even the control strip was really hard to see (I must have over-rinsed, or the dye on that brand isn't as conducive to sera, or something :shrug: ). The clearblue was really easy to see. The cheapies were on 8dpo, and they were negative. All different brands, so I can't compare them to each other. 
Ah, we will see in the next few days, I guess. :)


----------



## IowaGirl

Please put me down for the 19th!

Thanks


----------



## oldermom1975

IowaGirl said:


> Please put me down for the 19th!
> 
> Thanks

Will do! :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

ERose- sounds like my OH's 38 year old self who is going on a week long cycling trip in the Pyrenees in June! I am hoping to be pregnant before then so I don't have to worry about the timing or what it will do to his testicles!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-That gave me a good laugh. I hope that you get pregnant by June so your hubs won't have to take a month off. HA!HA!!


----------



## Future Mom

Thank you for your fun chatter, ladies!!! I'm realizing that I don't know that much about all this temping and OPK stuff. For the first four months of TTC we just tried to BD every other day (or NIGHT, really :winkwink:) of the second week of my cycle. But my cycle has been a bit wacky since going off bcp. So this month we're trying every other night from the end of af until the start of the next af. :winkwink: Hopefully that works. At least we'll keep warm on these COLD nights!!! Anyways, maybe I can get some help/advice on how to do the temping for next month if this doesn't work. Thanks!

Sis - I'm taking royal jelly too. Did you not like it? I think that it has improved my immune system and given me better CM. And I'm using preseed too! Just started last month.


----------



## Sis4Us

I stopped taking it cuz it has Estrogenetic properties....'I'm already Estrogen Dominate so w the royal jelly I had way to much E it was causing mid cycle spotting and other issues!!

Some people don't have a Prob w it but us Hormonal freaks can't handle the jelly!! :haha:
Back away from the Jellyuuh SPP!! ;)

Temping is easy u just take your temp in the am when u first wake they say it's best if u take it the same time everyday So it doesn't fluctuate!!
Also I think VJ temps are better cuz they don't differ so much W change in room temp and stuff!!

GL


----------



## Blueshoney

Vjean-I'm so sorry :hugs:

kfs1-congratulations!!!! 

So much to catch up on! I have had a busy few days! Terri- I finally figured out how to link my chart so now you can chart stalk! We seem to be having a similar cycle. 

So far we have been able to bd everyday since AF left except last night as we were just too tired from our Insanity workout. I am hopeful for some reason this month even though my chart is all wacky.


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> Vjean-I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> kfs1-congratulations!!!!
> 
> So much to catch up on! I have had a busy few days! Terri- I finally figured out how to link my chart so now you can chart stalk! We seem to be having a similar cycle.
> 
> So far we have been able to bd everyday since AF left except last night as we were just too tired from our Insanity workout. I am hopeful for some reason this month even though my chart is all wacky.

I sometimes do the insanity workout! It is pretty great, although I have to space it out with running or I get too squat (I have one of those body types that puts on muscle easily). It's great for strength training.


----------



## Blueshoney

I love love Insanity! We did it for a year and then switched to P90x. I hate that Tony guy! Ugh P90x made me strong and firm but I gained my 6lbs back that I lost on Insanity! We are now mixing Insanity in with the P90x. We do Insanity now on the nonweight days of P90x. I want to try the new Insanity. I like Sean T, I feel he is motivating while Tony of P90x drives me insane.


----------



## battyatty

Future Mom said:


> I'm realizing that I don't know that much about all this temping and OPK stuff.

*Future Mom* May I suggest you try fertilityfriend.com it's a great site and explains everything you would ever need to know about BBTing, with the added bonus of being free! :thumbup:

winterbabi and flickyface do you have any news for us? :coffee:

As for the rest of the ladies Good morning from the Emerald Isle! I suppose I will have to wait about 5 hours before most of you are awake!:sleep: :haha:

afm not much happening, just twiddling my thumbs and waiting.....


----------



## Fezzle

I second Fertility Friend! I started off with ovufriend and when I'm temping I use both as they sometimes give me slightly different opinions, but Fertility Friend is my favourite, especially overlaying charts. 

oldermom- can you change my testing day to the 22nd? 

I'm still a bit in the dark about ovulation this cycle but I think it was later than usual. I had some blood mixed with CM last night when I wiped, a sharp pain on my right side this morning and my cervix is firm now, so hope it's happened and hope our BD schedule was enough!


----------



## battyatty

Fezzle said:


> I had some blood mixed with CM last night when I wiped, a sharp pain on my right side this morning and my cervix is firm now, so hope it's happened and hope our BD schedule was enough!

Ohhhhh maybe implantation??? FX :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

I think it's too early for implantation with my cycle- but I'm hoping it might have been from an egg bursting out or the tubes contracting to push it along!


----------



## battyatty

Fezzle said:


> I think it's too early for implantation with my cycle- but I'm hoping it might have been from an egg bursting out or the tubes contracting to push it along!

Yes of course, doh, :dohh: just me getting it all wrong as usual LOL
Maybe time for one more coffee to wake my brain? :coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

Maybe early pregnancy brain- your chart is looking good!


----------



## battyatty

Fezzle said:


> Maybe early pregnancy brain- your chart is looking good!

I must admit that when my temp went back up this morning I had a blip moment and almost let myself hope.....

But I am not going to think about it, I don't think I have a chance in hell and this is just a cruel chart! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Blueshoney-I'm glad you figured out how to post your chart, and yeah, our charts do look similar. I hate mine. I mean, I'm glad my temperature went up, but I'm pretty sure it's just the progesterone and not really a late ovulation. I don't think I can have a late ovulation. So, I'm back to the waiting for AF game. One more week. I hate scrambled eggs-honestly. I prefer a fried egg. HA!!HA!!

Batty-I got excited when I saw your chart this morning too, but I know what you mean about your body playing tricks. I'll keep my fx for you though. Are you going to test anytime soon?

Fezzle-interesting. We'll see how this all plays out.


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> Batty-I got excited when I saw your chart this morning too, but I know what you mean about your body playing tricks. I'll keep my fx for you though. Are you going to test anytime soon?

With this being my very last chance ever of being a new mum, I am in anguish.....

I have a single FRER in the house, but I am so so scared to try it, I don't want to see a BFN.:nope: My AF is due tomorrow, I would rather see that than a BFN......:sad1:


----------



## Mama Duck

Can I be put down for the 17th please x


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, due tomorrow? I would hold off on using that FRER if it's the only one you have. I can't imagine when people used to just miss AF and then realize they're pregnant. Tests probably weren't even invented until the mid 20th century. I guess I will research that this morning. Now we all want everything immediately, it's a good business to be in. So much $ gets spent on all these tests and such. 

I hate that I had flashing and solid smileys but no temp jump. I just don't get it. So, I guess I will be spending a few more dollars on my next OPks. *sigh*

Google is too easy. First hcG test was invented in 1968. Those hippies and their free love...HA!!HA!!


----------



## Fezzle

I don't understand your OPKs and temp jump either! Maybe a double surge? I've never had a positive or peak OPK so it's a complete mystery to me.

I don't think my mom had a HPT with me and that was 1976! (edit- actually 1975 when she would have conceived)


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> I can't imagine when people used to just miss AF and then realize they're pregnant.

Err that's what I did with all 3 of my children, oh to be so young and innocent. My first was planned, but still waited till after a missed AF. The other 2 were accidents..... Last one while on the mini pill and breast feeding, that was a pure shock, as my daughter was only 9mth old!!! (Edit only did it the once as well in all that time!)

I remember reading somewhere there was an old trick about peeing on dandelion leaves, if your pee fizzed you were pregnant.... not sure if it is that accurate though! :haha:


----------



## Smiles013

Hiya ladies!!!!! Just popping in to check in on you lovely ladies, lots going on!

Terri....glad your temp jumped and I hope you're eggs weren't too scrambled this cycle. :hugs:

Batty....as the ladies have said before it only takes 1 wee spermy to make it's way and even though you guys used the 'ol high school birth control method there is still a chance. Hold into that FRER and bust it out if AF doesn't pop in. Keeping my FX his sperm betrayed him! Lol

VJean..... Big :hugs:

Everyone else.....hi to the new ladies and good luck to all who are getting ready to test.


----------



## battyatty

Fezzle said:


> I don't understand your OPKs and temp jump either! Maybe a double surge? I've never had a positive or peak OPK so it's a complete mystery to me.
> 
> I don't think my mom had a HPT with me and that was 1976! (edit- actually 1975 when she would have conceived)

In the middle ages they didn't confirm pregnancy till the "quickening" That's anywhere from 16 weeks!!!


----------



## battyatty

Smiles013 said:


> Batty....as the ladies have said before it only takes 1 wee spermy to make it's way and even though you guys used the 'ol high school birth control method there is still a chance. Hold into that FRER and bust it out if AF doesn't pop in. Keeping my FX his sperm betrayed him! Lol
> 
> .

LOL I now have a vision of a lone sperm :spermy: saying stuff that I'm off to find a bloody egg, then the poor bugger sitting there for 4 days waiting! :coffee:

:happydance:


----------



## Smiles013

battyatty said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Batty....as the ladies have said before it only takes 1 wee spermy to make it's way and even though you guys used the 'ol high school birth control method there is still a chance. Hold into that FRER and bust it out if AF doesn't pop in. Keeping my FX his sperm betrayed him! Lol
> 
> .
> 
> LOL I now have a vision of a lone sperm :spermy: saying stuff that I'm off to find a bloody egg, then the poor bugger sitting there for 4 days waiting! :coffee:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Well.....it was worth the wait for him I'm sure! Hey....those little things can wait around for up to 5 days or something like that! Lol.


----------



## terripeachy

I always think that if it's less than 5 days, there is still a chance, but who knows how "lively" they really are after several days. I'm sure they're probably bored, or just bouncing against walls like crazy people.

How are you doing Smiles? When is your appt.?

SPP-Whatcha doin'? Miss you!!


----------



## battyatty

*Terri* step away from that OPK girl, by your chart I would say you have already O'd. I think you have become a POAS addict! lol 

I have the opposite problem, my OPK's never show a positive! I am very careful as well, doing them 10am'ish and 8pm'ish So I have decided to take the darkest one's as a positive, and they are about half strength!


----------



## terripeachy

I only POAS five times. One day on CD10 (open circle), 11 (flashing) 12 (solid). Then after two days of solid, I tried two more times and it was positive. I stopped testing because those positives weren't telling me jack and I was getting irritated. Now with the high jump, I think it's just the natural rhythm of hormones, not anything special. I will continue waiting. 

I guess I better start doing some work. This new year really has me feeling like some big changes need to happen quickly. I'm fading fast at work and that's not good. It' 10a, and I'm ready to go home for the day.


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies.... Happy HUMP Day!!!! ;)

My insurance is all screwy so I couldn't get my Root Canal Darn!! :haha:

Might have to go to PA and get my Niece since my sis is having issues might have to fight for her so trying to get a Lawyer lined up just wanted to let u ladies know incase I have to take off for awhile!!!

GL to all of U!!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ Yay, for O! :happydance: Hope you caught it. I'm glad you like my ticker. Thanks. I wanted to see a little countdown at a glance when I get on here. :haha: I added a new one today as well. I discovered it on one of the charting sites I use. Since it's tied to my chart info, I'm hoping it'll update with new cycles and o day on its own. Other ones I've used, I've had to go in and make new tickers if o day or cd 1 just don't always match up, and it ends up a day or two off.

Sis ~ I hope you caught your egg as well!

ERose ~ I hope miss o waits until DH is back. GL to you!

Batty ~ Yep, in the same boat right now. :hugs: I hope you get a nice surprise from that lone sperm!

It's been a strange chart this time. 1 dpo, got my usual temp rise that correlated with opk's, cm, o pain. Then temp was pre o level for dpo 2-4. Then today, it was back up for 5 dpo. :shrug: Hopefully, it's a sign of really low P this cycle and my short LP will be even shorter this cycle. Maybe my body is listening to me! :haha: I'm using the oral P this cycle since it still keeps LP's short, causes o to happen early next cycle, and to keep my hormones balanced in the meantime until the next TTC cycle.


----------



## ERosePW

*Fezzle*, I had to laugh at your comment yesterday about your OH cycling and what it will do to his testicles! Ha! I know your feeling...my DH is very active, and I doubt all the things he does are really great on the boys!

*Blueshoney*, yay for posting your chart!! It looks good to me. Bet you O'd on cd14, and FF will give you crosshairs tomorrow. That's my guess. :)

*batty*, I'm thinking your man needs some serious intervention from us girls.... do we all need to get plane tickets and fly out there and put a whoopin on him for you?? Anyway, your chart still looks good, and I'm not losing hope for that lone sperm. It could've been a very patient little guy, hangin' out in there and just waitin' for his chance to jump. :winkwink:

*terri*, I wouldn't assume you didnt O. You got pos OPKs and your chart has a clear shift. FF may not give you CHs simply because the pos OPKs don't line up with the shift in temp. But if you had kept recording positives up to the day of the shift, it might've. I know it feels like a weird cycle with all those pos OPKs and a late rise, but that doesn't mean an egg wasn't released. Our bodies do some interesting things. Lets see what your temp does over the next couple of days, and if you have to, then we'll just come up with a CL for you, and you can override FF with your own CHs. :winkwink: Then you won't feel like this cycle was a bust. I dont think it was a bust anyway... I just need to get you on the same page!

*Smiles*, happy to see all is well with you!! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Oops, forgot to update on myself.

Had a follow-up with my dr yesterday. He's so sweet, and was sorry about what happened, but he was excited that the increase in clomid worked for me. He feels that it will happen again very quickly for me. I love his positive attitude. I always feel great when I leave his office. I asked about additional tests, but he didn't feel it was necessary just yet. He said I can do the day21 P test if I want, so I may do that in my next cycle (as they are still insisting I'm not in a regular cycle right now). However, he did give me a prescription for prog supps anyway, to have on hand. He said the next time I see a faint bfp, to start taking it immediately. I found that interesting since most are told to take it during the whole TWW. But he still doesn't think I'm deficient, and since he doesn't want it to delay AF and just prolong my cycles, I'm just supposed to start taking them next time I see a faint bfp, for good measure. 

I'm on cd10, and with a non-clomid cycle I'd normally O today. But I'm getting neg OPKs, so looks like it will be happening later. But... I have EWCM! Super excited about that! So I bet I'll see the pos opk in the next few days. Since DH is out of town Thurs through Sun, we'll just BD tomorrow night, and Thurs morning before he leaves. And we'll see when/if the pos opk comes, and we'll BD when he returns on Sun. That's the best we can do really. I can always hope the pos opk doesn't come until Sun. That would be perfect.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and batty.... peeing on dandelion leaves, huh? Let's not give oldermom any ideas! Next thing we know, she'll be PODL and reporting back! Hehe! Love her.


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> Oh, and batty.... peeing on dandelion leaves, huh? Let's not give oldermom any ideas! Next thing we know, she'll be PODL and reporting back! Hehe! Love her.

OMG I'm crying from laughing over that comment...... whats not to love?


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> Oops, forgot to update on myself.
> 
> Had a follow-up with my dr yesterday. He's so sweet, and was sorry about what happened, but he was excited that the increase in clomid worked for me. He feels that it will happen again very quickly for me. I love his positive attitude. I always feel great when I leave his office. I asked about additional tests, but he didn't feel it was necessary just yet. He said I can do the day21 P test if I want, so I may do that in my next cycle (as they are still insisting I'm not in a regular cycle right now). However, he did give me a prescription for prog supps anyway, to have on hand. He said the next time I see a faint bfp, to start taking it immediately. I found that interesting since most are told to take it during the whole TWW. But he still doesn't think I'm deficient, and since he doesn't want it to delay AF and just prolong my cycles, I'm just supposed to start taking them next time I see a faint bfp, for good measure.
> 
> I'm on cd10, and with a non-clomid cycle I'd normally O today. But I'm getting neg OPKs, so looks like it will be happening later. But... I have EWCM! Super excited about that! So I bet I'll see the pos opk in the next few days. Since DH is out of town Thurs through Sun, we'll just BD tomorrow night, and Thurs morning before he leaves. And we'll see when/if the pos opk comes, and we'll BD when he returns on Sun. That's the best we can do really. I can always hope the pos opk doesn't come until Sun. That would be perfect.

Well as everyone is so positive about my Lone Star Sperm waiting for 4 days I am sure with you BDing properly Thursday morning and then Sunday you will be well covered! :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Mama Duck said:


> Can I be put down for the 17th please x

Sure thing!!:flower:



Sis4Us said:


> Morning Ladies.... Happy HUMP Day!!!! ;)
> 
> My insurance is all screwy so I couldn't get my Root Canal Darn!! :haha:
> 
> Might have to go to PA and get my Niece since my sis is having issues might have to fight for her so trying to get a Lawyer lined up just wanted to let u ladies know incase I have to take off for awhile!!!
> 
> GL to all of U!!!!

Yay for no root canal...but yikes on the family strife! :hugs:I hope things get settled in a favorable way for you three! 



ERosePW said:


> Oh, and batty.... peeing on dandelion leaves, huh? Let's not give oldermom any ideas! Next thing we know, she'll be PODL and reporting back! Hehe! Love her.




battyatty said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and batty.... peeing on dandelion leaves, huh? Let's not give oldermom any ideas! Next thing we know, she'll be PODL and reporting back! Hehe! Love her.
> 
> OMG I'm crying from laughing over that comment...... whats not to love?Click to expand...

*scrambles to find some dandelions*
Aahhh, how about some pansies instead??


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Pansies. Interesting about the leaves, batty. Hmmm...The bad news is that I will probably have dandelions blooming by the time I get preggers. UGH!!! This has been a rough TTC month for me.

But..that's the last of the negativity from me. I'm on the same page! I'm back to being positive and chipper. I will mess with FFoe tonight and see if anything changes if I add positive OPKs this entire time. I just hate messing with it. 

ERose-I'm really glad that your doctor is cool and positive. That makes a world of difference. I also like your BD plan. I am sure it'll work out in your favor since your body is ready to be pregnant.

I guess I should check out the first page and see who should be checking in besides oldermom. I think your report day is tomorrow, right?

OK-flickyface and winterbabi-Check in please!!! hee hee. fx fx fx


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> But..that's the last of the negativity from me. I'm on the same page! I'm back to being positive and chipper. I will mess with FFoe tonight and see if anything changes if I add positive OPKs this entire time. I just hate messing with it.
> 
> 
> I guess I should check out the first page and see who should be checking in besides oldermom. I think your report day is tomorrow, right?
> 
> OK-flickyface and winterbabi-Check in please!!! hee hee. fx fx fx

I hate messing with it, too- it feels like cheating, doesn't it? :wacko:
I am supposed to check in tomorrow, but may give my body a few more days if AF doesn't show (and she probably won't with the amount of P I am taking). I couldn't seem to get any concentrated pee today, so not sure if I would have tested positive or not. :shrug: When I am thirsty, I drink! 

Flickyface and Winterbabi- we would love an update!! :)


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - how do I post my FF chart here anyway? Have had funky temperatures but i blame it on the cold snap and the fact that my room was so cold one day and then I loaded up with blankets and got DS to come and snuggle with us. 

O has come and gone, though, and the deed(s) have been done, so keeping fingers crossed. DS was asking for a little sister the other day, my heart was breaking...


----------



## ERosePW

I agree, it does feel like cheating terri. :( But we're just so used to an app doing it for us, and we forget that before smartphones, women just used paper and pencil and had to establish their own CL and O date, right? Since you didnt keep testing with OPKs and you dont know for sure that they stayed pos, I wouldn't add that info (except to experiment maybe). But with a thermal shift, if those temps stay up, I see no harm in throwing a CL in there, the way you would if apps didn't exist. :shrug:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just checking in with you all and trying to catch up.

My scan yesterday was okay - except I was in the same room when I m/c - so I cried a little:cry: scrub that I cried a lot :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Anyway last night - I had the tiniest bit of spotting and I mean tiny:happydance: and for those of you that are wondering it was an abdo scan not an internal.:winkwink:

So today I have been at work (no internet booo!) and again the tiniest bit of spotting - so I guess I will have to test tomorrow what do you ladies think?:shrug:

I don't want to get my hopes up but it's hard not to right?:hugs:

Who's testing with me tomorrow at erm 9DPO :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just checking in with you all and trying to catch up.
> 
> My scan yesterday was okay - except I was in the same room when I m/c - so I cried a little:cry: scrub that I cried a lot :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Anyway last night - I had the tiniest bit of spotting and I mean tiny:happydance: and for those of you that are wondering it was an abdo scan not an internal.:winkwink:
> 
> So today I have been at work (no internet booo!) and again the tiniest bit of spotting - so I guess I will have to test tomorrow what do you ladies think?:shrug:
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up but it's hard not to right?:hugs:
> 
> Who's testing with me tomorrow at erm 9DPO :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I may test tomorrow as AF is due, I will see what happens in the morning...


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just checking in with you all and trying to catch up.
> 
> My scan yesterday was okay - except I was in the same room when I m/c - so I cried a little:cry: scrub that I cried a lot :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Anyway last night - I had the tiniest bit of spotting and I mean tiny:happydance: and for those of you that are wondering it was an abdo scan not an internal.:winkwink:
> 
> So today I have been at work (no internet booo!) and again the tiniest bit of spotting - so I guess I will have to test tomorrow what do you ladies think?:shrug:
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up but it's hard not to right?:hugs:
> 
> Who's testing with me tomorrow at erm 9DPO :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry about the room of bad memories. I hope you can "bless" that room with some good news soon! Your signs are encouraging! :thumbup:

I will be testing with you...that is, if I can get some concentrated pee....:blush:


----------



## garfie

:happydance: here's to you my testing buddies - good luck

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> SPP-Whatcha doin'? Miss you!!

Stalkin' you gals :haha: just not much posting time :p .



ERosePW said:


> Oh, and batty.... peeing on dandelion leaves, huh? Let's not give oldermom any ideas! Next thing we know, she'll be PODL and reporting back! Hehe! Love her.

:rofl: That's awesome lol.



ERosePW said:


> I agree, it does feel like cheating terri. :( But we're just so used to an app doing it for us, and we forget that before smartphones, women just used paper and pencil and had to establish their own CL and O date, right? Since you didnt keep testing with OPKs and you dont know for sure that they stayed pos, I wouldn't add that info (except to experiment maybe). But with a thermal shift, if those temps stay up, I see no harm in throwing a CL in there, the way you would if apps didn't exist. :shrug:

I learned to chart with TCOYF five years ago and I *still* prefer paper and pencil :haha: . If using software I prefer the TCOYF software over anything else as well and when I get my book I'm so transferring on over. I second ERose here terri, you've got an obvious thermal shift thus far so let's see how your temps play out :munch: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

GL with your niece and sister happenings *Sis*! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Here's to the next steps terripeachy and ERosePW! Glad you're both feeling somewhat better!

Good luck with testing garfie, battyatty, and oldermom!! Sending positive thoughts, prayers, and :dust: your way!!

I went to my first appointment yesterday ... was definitely way too early as I suspected but it is now confirmed that I cannot STAND my doctor. She's so negative and nasty. She did a pap and a pee test and then proceeded to talk to me about all of the negative test choices that I'll have to face (down's syndrome, cystic fibrosis, etc.). And then said "It's too early to tell if this is a "normal" pregnancy so you'll have to wait. Any questions."

blek. Can't stand her. Anyway, I have another appointment in 3 weeks so hopefully that one will go better (god willing!!!)


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> I always think that if it's less than 5 days, there is still a chance, but who knows how "lively" they really are after several days. I'm sure they're probably bored, or just bouncing against walls like crazy people.
> 
> How are you doing Smiles? When is your appt.?
> 
> SPP-Whatcha doin'? Miss you!!

Appt is on January 20th and it can't come fast enough! Lol


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*MomO3G*: I couldn't decide whether or not I wanted to try MyFertilityCharts but I just clicked on the features portion of their site and I think I may give it a go anyway :haha: . I'm finding Countdown to Pregnancy kind of meh, MyMonthlyCycles is good but kind of a lot of steps to go through, and I don't care for FF but it's easy. I like to have at least two different charts to compare b/c I'm a nerd :haha: and I want something fun and easy (lotta jokes I could make there :rofl: ).


----------



## Smiles013

kfs1 said:


> Here's to the next steps terripeachy and ERosePW! Glad you're both feeling somewhat better!
> 
> Good luck with testing garfie, battyatty, and oldermom!! Sending positive thoughts, prayers, and :dust: your way!!
> 
> I went to my first appointment yesterday ... was definitely way too early as I suspected but it is now confirmed that I cannot STAND my doctor. She's so negative and nasty. She did a pap and a pee test and then proceeded to talk to me about all of the negative test choices that I'll have to face (down's syndrome, cystic fibrosis, etc.). And then said "It's too early to tell if this is a "normal" pregnancy so you'll have to wait. Any questions."
> 
> blek. Can't stand her. Anyway, I have another appointment in 3 weeks so hopefully that one will go better (god willing!!!)

What a bee-otch! Any chance you would change Dr.'s? My appt is on the 20th and if my Dr. remotely says anything negative I'm switching!


----------



## oldermom1975

kfs1 said:


> Here's to the next steps terripeachy and ERosePW! Glad you're both feeling somewhat better!
> 
> Good luck with testing garfie, battyatty, and oldermom!! Sending positive thoughts, prayers, and :dust: your way!!
> 
> I went to my first appointment yesterday ... was definitely way too early as I suspected but it is now confirmed that I cannot STAND my doctor. She's so negative and nasty. She did a pap and a pee test and then proceeded to talk to me about all of the negative test choices that I'll have to face (down's syndrome, cystic fibrosis, etc.). And then said "It's too early to tell if this is a "normal" pregnancy so you'll have to wait. Any questions."
> 
> blek. Can't stand her. Anyway, I have another appointment in 3 weeks so hopefully that one will go better (god willing!!!)

You should say to her, "Your bedside manner is abysmal and I am going to another doctor. Any questions?".
I agree with you: blek.


----------



## StranjeGirl

kfs1 said:


> Here's to the next steps terripeachy and ERosePW! Glad you're both feeling somewhat better!
> 
> Good luck with testing garfie, battyatty, and oldermom!! Sending positive thoughts, prayers, and :dust: your way!!
> 
> I went to my first appointment yesterday ... was definitely way too early as I suspected but it is now confirmed that I cannot STAND my doctor. She's so negative and nasty. She did a pap and a pee test and then proceeded to talk to me about all of the negative test choices that I'll have to face (down's syndrome, cystic fibrosis, etc.). And then said "It's too early to tell if this is a "normal" pregnancy so you'll have to wait. Any questions."
> 
> blek. Can't stand her. Anyway, I have another appointment in 3 weeks so hopefully that one will go better (god willing!!!)


Just wanted to say congrats and that you need a new dr!!! I drive a long long way to see my dr because his bedside manner is like no other and when you are pregnant it makes all the difference in the world. As my dr told me when I saw him at 13 dpo with my dd and had a faint pos test, odds are in your favor to have a healthy pregnancy and healthy child! It's time to celebrate!!


----------



## ERosePW

kfs1 said:


> I went to my first appointment yesterday ... was definitely way too early as I suspected but it is now confirmed that I cannot STAND my doctor. She's so negative and nasty. She did a pap and a pee test and then proceeded to talk to me about all of the negative test choices that I'll have to face (down's syndrome, cystic fibrosis, etc.). And then said "It's too early to tell if this is a "normal" pregnancy so you'll have to wait. Any questions."
> 
> blek. Can't stand her. Anyway, I have another appointment in 3 weeks so hopefully that one will go better (god willing!!!)

I would've bitch slapped that woman into next year.


----------



## kfs1

ERosePW said:


> kfs1 said:
> 
> 
> I went to my first appointment yesterday ... was definitely way too early as I suspected but it is now confirmed that I cannot STAND my doctor. She's so negative and nasty. She did a pap and a pee test and then proceeded to talk to me about all of the negative test choices that I'll have to face (down's syndrome, cystic fibrosis, etc.). And then said "It's too early to tell if this is a "normal" pregnancy so you'll have to wait. Any questions."
> 
> blek. Can't stand her. Anyway, I have another appointment in 3 weeks so hopefully that one will go better (god willing!!!)
> 
> I would've bitch slapped that woman into next year.Click to expand...




StranjeGirl said:


> kfs1 said:
> 
> 
> Here's to the next steps terripeachy and ERosePW! Glad you're both feeling somewhat better!
> 
> Good luck with testing garfie, battyatty, and oldermom!! Sending positive thoughts, prayers, and :dust: your way!!
> 
> I went to my first appointment yesterday ... was definitely way too early as I suspected but it is now confirmed that I cannot STAND my doctor. She's so negative and nasty. She did a pap and a pee test and then proceeded to talk to me about all of the negative test choices that I'll have to face (down's syndrome, cystic fibrosis, etc.). And then said "It's too early to tell if this is a "normal" pregnancy so you'll have to wait. Any questions."
> 
> blek. Can't stand her. Anyway, I have another appointment in 3 weeks so hopefully that one will go better (god willing!!!)
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say congrats and that you need a new dr!!! I drive a long long way to see my dr because his bedside manner is like no other and when you are pregnant it makes all the difference in the world. As my dr told me when I saw him at 13 dpo with my dd and had a faint pos test, odds are in your favor to have a healthy pregnancy and healthy child! It's time to celebrate!!Click to expand...




oldermom1975 said:


> kfs1 said:
> 
> 
> Here's to the next steps terripeachy and ERosePW! Glad you're both feeling somewhat better!
> 
> Good luck with testing garfie, battyatty, and oldermom!! Sending positive thoughts, prayers, and :dust: your way!!
> 
> I went to my first appointment yesterday ... was definitely way too early as I suspected but it is now confirmed that I cannot STAND my doctor. She's so negative and nasty. She did a pap and a pee test and then proceeded to talk to me about all of the negative test choices that I'll have to face (down's syndrome, cystic fibrosis, etc.). And then said "It's too early to tell if this is a "normal" pregnancy so you'll have to wait. Any questions."
> 
> blek. Can't stand her. Anyway, I have another appointment in 3 weeks so hopefully that one will go better (god willing!!!)
> 
> You should say to her, "Your bedside manner is abysmal and I am going to another doctor. Any questions?".
> I agree with you: blek.Click to expand...




Smiles013 said:


> kfs1 said:
> 
> 
> Here's to the next steps terripeachy and ERosePW! Glad you're both feeling somewhat better!
> 
> Good luck with testing garfie, battyatty, and oldermom!! Sending positive thoughts, prayers, and :dust: your way!!
> 
> I went to my first appointment yesterday ... was definitely way too early as I suspected but it is now confirmed that I cannot STAND my doctor. She's so negative and nasty. She did a pap and a pee test and then proceeded to talk to me about all of the negative test choices that I'll have to face (down's syndrome, cystic fibrosis, etc.). And then said "It's too early to tell if this is a "normal" pregnancy so you'll have to wait. Any questions."
> 
> blek. Can't stand her. Anyway, I have another appointment in 3 weeks so hopefully that one will go better (god willing!!!)
> 
> What a bee-otch! Any chance you would change Dr.'s? My appt is on the 20th and if my Dr. remotely says anything negative I'm switching!Click to expand...

Hahaha. Thanks, ladies. Yes, the more I think about it, the more I'm thinking it's time to find a new doctor. Not worth the stress. I was never that fond of her but I guess I was just lazy since I had only really been going for my annual physical.


----------



## terripeachy

The old gang is back! hee hee.
Yeah, kfs1, I would change doctors too. Now is the time BECAUSE it is so early. You want someone that you like, is positive, and can work with you. That old hag has got to go. :jo:

Yay Smiles! I bet you are on pins and needles until the 20th. So exciting.

Sis-I forgot to mention earlier that I hope things work out with your niece. If you're driving and come through Bmore let me know. Otherwise, have a safe trip!

garfie-You might as well test! It's 9DPO already. C'mon! hee hee. I am the worst about cheering everyone else on, but being so frugal with the tests myself. It makes me laugh every time.

Futuremom-I forgot that I was supposed to write to you the other day as well. I just use a thermometer from Walgreens. It's a Vick's and I think it was like 8 bucks. It lights up and stores the last temperature for you in case you go back to sleep and forget what your temp was. As soon as your eyes open, grab your thermometer, check your temp and write it down or put it in Fertility friend or something. When you get a jump, that means you ovulated. This is handy because even though you and your hubs are BD'ing every day, if you're not ovulating, it's purely for fun. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but who needs fun when TTC? HA!!HA!!

And whoever wanted directions on putting your chart in your signature dohh:), I'll find directions that I gave Blueshoney or Smiiles and send you a private message in about an hour. I'll be at home then, and will have time to search for it.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!

kfs1- your doctor sounds horrible! I hope if you do stick with her, she gets more positive!

ERose- that sounds like my OH. While I'm glad he is healthy in that his diet is good, he takes supplements, he doesn't drink much and doesn't smoke, I would prefer it if his activities were more sperm friendly! Tonight he was talking about hot yoga...


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-you are cracking me up. NO HOT YOGA!! :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Seriously- what's next? Synchronised hot tub swimming?


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for All the Well wishes ladies!!!

Still waiting can't get a answer from anyone in PA small towns are the hardest u would think they would be easier and more friendly but not the case up there!! :nope:

I haven't slept much I'm just worried and feel like my hands are tied .... Hope I get some answers soon!!

FYI its her foot as my Avatar!!! Miss her Bunches

Terri if I go it will be a flight cuz that trip w a Almost 2 yr old Noway:haha:

If we go to visit DHs Fam I'll look u up though they r close to u they live in Pa close to the Va MD border think DH said a hr away or something!! ;)


----------



## ERosePW

Fezzle said:


> Seriously- what's next? Synchronised hot tub swimming?

Lets just focus on keeping them off the balance beam....


----------



## terripeachy

In my free time (ha ha), I added positive OPKs for a couple days, and it did say that I ovulated with solid red lines, so I feel good. Now, let's just see how long these temps stay up. I'll be happy if it stays up forever, and if not, I'll understand the drop in a week. :)


----------



## Future Mom

terripeachy said:


> Futuremom-I forgot that I was supposed to write to you the other day as well. I just use a thermometer from Walgreens. It's a Vick's and I think it was like 8 bucks. It lights up and stores the last temperature for you in case you go back to sleep and forget what your temp was. As soon as your eyes open, grab your thermometer, check your temp and write it down or put it in Fertility friend or something. When you get a jump, that means you ovulated. This is handy because even though you and your hubs are BD'ing every day, if you're not ovulating, it's purely for fun. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but who needs fun when TTC? HA!!HA!!

Thanks Terri! That doesn't seem that difficult. If this month doesn't work maybe I'll try it next month. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

terripeachy
Im new here (and terrible at taking my temperature) but can you send the directions for putting the chart on my posts also.
thank you!:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Cheers to FOREVER High Temps!!! :drunk:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....yes I am on pins and needles and everything else sharp and pointy you can think of. Just trying to remain positive and focused and busy!!!! I think once I get confirmation from the dr and I'm able to see something I'll be a LITTLE less nervous. Lol

Kfs....yeah, switch dr.'s Hun. Now is not the time to have a negative nelly around you. You want optimism and positivity. 

ERose....from looking at your picture I would never have thought you were the " bitch slap a person into next year" type of person!!!! Lol. It's always the ones who look sweet and innocent that you have to look out for. Lol.


----------



## Blueshoney

kfs-I'll line up behind Erose to slap your doctor upside her head! Why would she even say something like that and ruin your happy moment! 

Erose was right, I received my crosshairs today. Earlier in the day I had a dotted crosshairs because this morning I had ewcm but then by midday it changed to creamy. So I changed it and when I did, the crosshairs changed to solid. When you all have different types of cm during the day which do you choose? I figure the one that last the longest is the one I should put right?


----------



## Sis4Us

If u put EWCM or Watery after O FF will give u dotted lines I just put creamy or sticky after O so that doesn't happen!!

GL Blues!!!


----------



## garfie

Testing Buddies - where are you?:winkwink:

Well I'll start the ball rolling - I tested negative today so maybe the spotting was from her prodding my belly:shrug:

Good luck ladies

Sis - Hope you managed to sort out the problem:hugs:

Blues - Woohoo welcome to the TWW

Terri - Hope that temp has gone nice and high:happydance:

Kfs - If you have the option deff switch - as older mums do she think we don't know the risks or do our own research:growlmad:

ER - My hubby used to like motor bike racing and had a rather fast bike - he may have looked hot in all his:blush: leathers - but his poor little men:haha:

AFM - On another thread a lady mentioned she was spotting (so I put up I was sorry to hear and I'm sure everything would be okay etc) when another lady on the same thread - said so you're a Dr now :growlmad: I've unsubscribed - I don't need someone speaking to me like that how dare she - maybe I should bitch slap her through the keyboard.:haha:

Have any of you other ladies found any of my comments - to be a bit harsh or not warranted :growlmad: be honest :wacko: damn hormones :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Testing Buddies - where are you?:winkwink:
> 
> Well I'll start the ball rolling - I tested negative today so maybe the spotting was from her prodding my belly:shrug:
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> Sis - Hope you managed to sort out the problem:hugs:
> 
> Blues - Woohoo welcome to the TWW
> 
> Terri - Hope that temp has gone nice and high:happydance:
> 
> Kfs - If you have the option deff switch - as older mums do she think we don't know the risks or do our own research:growlmad:
> 
> ER - My hubby used to like motor bike racing and had a rather fast bike - he may have looked hot in all his:blush: leathers - but his poor little men:haha:
> 
> AFM - On another thread a lady mentioned she was spotting (so I put up I was sorry to hear and I'm sure everything would be okay etc) when another lady on the same thread - said so you're a Dr now :growlmad: I've unsubscribed - I don't need someone speaking to me like that how dare she - maybe I should bitch slap her through the keyboard.:haha:
> 
> Have any of you other ladies found any of my comments - to be a bit harsh or not warranted :growlmad: be honest :wacko: damn hormones :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry about your BFN. You are early yet, and I still hope for you!
Regarding the mean woman, nothing you have ever said to me (or read in what you said to others) made me think you were being too harsh or speaking out of turn. :hugs: That other lady was speaking out of turn, and not helping the situation. I'm sorry she was mean to you.
I tested negative today too. Bleh. I am giving it a few more days, as I have received positives as late as 18dpo before. But honestly, not feeling it this month.


----------



## garfie

Aw thanks hun:hugs:

I've had a BFP anywhere between 8-11DPO so still got a few more sticks to pee on :haha:

So did you ever try the dandelion test (just between you and me?) how is the BOAS going - I tried that a couple of cycles ago (cut my leg shaving, got a paper cut) hmmmmm wonder if any small accidents will happen this month:haha:

Sorry you got a BFN - you will be testing tomorrow won't you - buddy:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Your comment made me laugh. I was kind of mean to someone on the TTC#1 forum. She was like 'I am in a rush to concieve, so I need answers now!' I just wrote back 'aren't we all?' That was pretty much all I said and no one commented afterwards. I'm kind of happy that no one replied because I'd start a keyboard war, but really? Walk a day in some of these other women's shoes. HA!!HA!! We all get frustrated and want answers, but it's a forum. People comment if they feel like it, not because you say 'hurry!'

garfie/oldermom-sorry for the BFNs. Keep trying!!

Wishing4-I'll send you a private message in a few.

Blues-Yay for crosshairs!!! Isn't it random that that's what we wish for these days? *sigh*

Smiles-Lenka is freaking out a little bit because she hasn't felt any symptoms and her appt. is the day after yours. Do you feel stuff? I tried to reassure her that most people don't even know they're pregnant at this point, so I'm sure it's fine, but like garfie's foe said, I'm no doctor. What say you?

AFM-I'm amazed at what a 35 degree temperature change can do. On Tuesday morning it was 1 degree F, and I was a walking zombie. Today, it's 35 and I feel warm and am walking on air. HA!!HA!! I'm even planning on going running. Time to take a page out of SPPs book, and get back to my routine.


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Aw thanks hun:hugs:
> 
> I've had a BFP anywhere between 8-11DPO so still got a few more sticks to pee on :haha:
> 
> So did you ever try the dandelion test (just between you and me?) how is the BOAS going - I tried that a couple of cycles ago (cut my leg shaving, got a paper cut) hmmmmm wonder if any small accidents will happen this month:haha:
> 
> Sorry you got a BFN - you will be testing tomorrow won't you - buddy:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I sure will be testing tomorrow! I will test until the witch arrives...or until I relax (yeah, right!). I did some BOAS's on 12dpo, most were positive- but I don't have a negative control- so I am not sure what to do with that at the moment. I should have done another BOAS after last months CP- but I was too PO'd. :dohh:
I have not tried the dandelion test- not because I have self control, but because there aren't any dandelions here to use....



terripeachy said:


> garfie-Your comment made me laugh. I was kind of mean to someone on the TTC#1 forum. She was like 'I am in a rush to concieve, so I need answers now!' I just wrote back 'aren't we all?' That was pretty much all I said and no one commented afterwards. I'm kind of happy that no one replied because I'd start a keyboard war, but really? Walk a day in some of these other women's shoes. HA!!HA!! We all get frustrated and want answers, but it's a forum. People comment if they feel like it, not because you say 'hurry!'
> 
> garfie/oldermom-sorry for the BFNs. Keep trying!!
> 
> Wishing4-I'll send you a private message in a few.
> 
> Blues-Yay for crosshairs!!! Isn't it random that that's what we wish for these days? *sigh*
> 
> Smiles-Lenka is freaking out a little bit because she hasn't felt any symptoms and her appt. is the day after yours. Do you feel stuff? I tried to reassure her that most people don't even know they're pregnant at this point, so I'm sure it's fine, but like garfie's foe said, I'm no doctor. What say you?
> 
> AFM-I'm amazed at what a 35 degree temperature change can do. On Tuesday morning it was 1 degree F, and I was a walking zombie. Today, it's 35 and I feel warm and am walking on air. HA!!HA!! I'm even planning on going running. Time to take a page out of SPPs book, and get back to my routine.

Yay for routine! I have to admit that I feel loads better eating right and working out since the inlaws left.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Driving280 said:


> Hi all - how do I post my FF chart here anyway? Have had funky temperatures but i blame it on the cold snap and the fact that my room was so cold one day and then I loaded up with blankets and got DS to come and snuggle with us.
> 
> O has come and gone, though, and the deed(s) have been done, so keeping fingers crossed. DS was asking for a little sister the other day, my heart was breaking...

I know how you feel. #1 & 2 are constantly asking for a little brother. #3 sometimes asks for a little sister, and sometimes asks for "a brother and a sister at the same time." :haha: #3 doesn't expect too much, does she? :haha:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

SweetPotatoPi said:


> *MomO3G*: I couldn't decide whether or not I wanted to try MyFertilityCharts but I just clicked on the features portion of their site and I think I may give it a go anyway :haha: . I'm finding Countdown to Pregnancy kind of meh, MyMonthlyCycles is good but kind of a lot of steps to go through, and I don't care for FF but it's easy. I like to have at least two different charts to compare b/c I'm a nerd :haha: and I want something fun and easy (lotta jokes I could make there :rofl: ).

I've tried several myself over the years. Started out with Ovusoft in 2001, and loved it, but got tired of downloading it whenever we got a new computer, now they don't do it that way, and I'd have to pay for the subscription again. It's different now in that respect, but is still my favorite software and wish I could still have that one. Did FFoe during TTC 2 and 3. Hated that one. My account there still has a pg ticker from #3 on the share page. It says I'm 364 w 6 d pg. :haha: I currently do the free version of myfertilitycharts along with countdown to pregnancy. I like that combo. I like how myfertilitycharts forecasts several cycles in advance and shows future af and o days. I like countdown's graph look. Still wish I could go back to Ovusoft though. I haven't tried mymonthlycycles.

Garfie ~ Sorry about the scan and the room you were in. :hugs:

GL to all the upcoming testers! FX for you! :thumbup:

Kfs ~ Is it too late to find a new dr? I went to several different drs with #3 until I found the one I liked and stuck with him.


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles013 said:


> ERose....from looking at your picture I would never have thought you were the " bitch slap a person into next year" type of person!!!! Lol. It's always the ones who look sweet and innocent that you have to look out for. Lol.

Hehe, this made me laugh. I guess I'm just becoming protective of my BnB girlfriends. :winkwink: I promise I really am the sweet girl you thought I was! LOL :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I've never had a Run in W FFoe until today put my Temp in and it took my CH away!! 
:nope:
So I put in my 2nd temp and it Put CHs back :shrug:

Starting to think I'm 6dpo not 4dpo and that that temp dip would make since at 6dpo 
What say U Ladies?!!??!
DO I change it or leave it?!!?

Still no word from anyone in Pa hope my Abigirl is Ok :(


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I think that Ffoe goes by your OPKs, so if you have a positive, it usually waits a day or two before it says you ovulated, so you probably are only 4DPO. Was your first temp higher or lower than the one you saved? Just curious. I hate when they take crosshairs away once you get them. :growlmad: I hope Abigail is ok too. I love her toenail polish.

All the upcoming testers-Good luck. *tapping fingers on table* hmm...still waiting for three to check in. Stickybean, flickyface and winterbabi. Yoohoo!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Well I've never had a Run in W FFoe until today put my Temp in and it took my CH away!!
> :nope:
> So I put in my 2nd temp and it Put CHs back :shrug:
> 
> Starting to think I'm 6dpo not 4dpo and that that temp dip would make since at 6dpo
> What say U Ladies?!!??!
> DO I change it or leave it?!!?
> 
> Still no word from anyone in Pa hope my Abigirl is Ok :(

:hugs: I hope so too.


----------



## battyatty

Hi Ladies I am literally just flying in and flying out again....

garfie & oldermom, I am sorry no BFP's today but always tomorrow! :O)

afm I am going to wait another day, No AF yet though.........


----------



## garfie

Haha I must be mad - I have to wait 30
Mins and I will begin the dandelion test :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Might be nearer an hour - depend on how the wee factory is:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

garfie said:


> AFM - On another thread a lady mentioned she was spotting (so I put up I was sorry to hear and I'm sure everything would be okay etc) when another lady on the same thread - said so you're a Dr now :growlmad: I've unsubscribed - I don't need someone speaking to me like that how dare she - maybe I should bitch slap her through the keyboard.:haha:
> 
> Have any of you other ladies found any of my comments - to be a bit harsh or not warranted :growlmad: be honest :wacko: damn hormones :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I've never seen you say anything that was stepping over the line:shrug: . I've only seen supportive comments from you garfie. I think that on a forum full of hormonal women, scratch that, a forum full of hormonal to the nth degree women :haha: we get super touchy about random stuff :dohh: . It's difficult for folks to just mellow the hell out sometimes when the emotions are running so high.



MomOf3Girls said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> *MomO3G*: I couldn't decide whether or not I wanted to try MyFertilityCharts but I just clicked on the features portion of their site and I think I may give it a go anyway :haha: . I'm finding Countdown to Pregnancy kind of meh, MyMonthlyCycles is good but kind of a lot of steps to go through, and I don't care for FF but it's easy. I like to have at least two different charts to compare b/c I'm a nerd :haha: and I want something fun and easy (lotta jokes I could make there :rofl: ).
> 
> I've tried several myself over the years. Started out with Ovusoft in 2001, and loved it, but got tired of downloading it whenever we got a new computer, now they don't do it that way, and I'd have to pay for the subscription again. It's different now in that respect, but is still my favorite software and wish I could still have that one. Did FFoe during TTC 2 and 3. Hated that one. My account there still has a pg ticker from #3 on the share page. It says I'm 364 w 6 d pg. :haha: I currently do the free version of myfertilitycharts along with countdown to pregnancy. I like that combo. I like how myfertilitycharts forecasts several cycles in advance and shows future af and o days. I like countdown's graph look. Still wish I could go back to Ovusoft though. I haven't tried mymonthlycycles.Click to expand...

I always giggle when I see crazy overdue pregnancy tickers :haha: . Overall I prefer the TCOYF software hands down and will use that when I get my new book. We'll see if MFC will become my other :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Haha I must be mad - I have to wait 30
> Mins and I will begin the dandelion test :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

You're awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Hi Ladies I am literally just flying in and flying out again....
> 
> garfie & oldermom, I am sorry no BFP's today but always tomorrow! :O)
> 
> afm I am going to wait another day, No AF yet though.........

:happydance: Yay for no AF!! :af:




SweetPotatoPi said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> AFM - On another thread a lady mentioned she was spotting (so I put up I was sorry to hear and I'm sure everything would be okay etc) when another lady on the same thread - said so you're a Dr now :growlmad: I've unsubscribed - I don't need someone speaking to me like that how dare she - maybe I should bitch slap her through the keyboard.:haha:
> 
> Have any of you other ladies found any of my comments - to be a bit harsh or not warranted :growlmad: be honest :wacko: damn hormones :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> I've never seen you say anything that was stepping over the line:shrug: . I've only seen supportive comments from you garfie. I think that on a forum full of hormonal women, scratch that, a forum full of hormonal to the nth degree women :haha: we get super touchy about random stuff :dohh: . It's difficult for folks to just mellow the hell out sometimes when the emotions are running so high.Click to expand...

It makes me sad to see the arguments on here. We all come here looking for support in one form or another...sometimes people who reply can be so mean! I understand sometimes people say stuff that is a little insensitive- but some posters are the equivalent of ksf's doctor or garfie's foe on the other thread! There is no point in saying stuff like that, it just tears peoples confidence and self-respect down.
Ah- rant over. :blush:


----------



## garfie

Dandelion leaves


----------



## garfie

Dandelions soaking
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## garfie

Totally soaked now on tp so you can see
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## garfie

1 hour later - no red blisters - leaves are starting to dry.

Hope you enjoyed the experiment:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> 1 hour later - no red blisters - leaves are starting to dry.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the experiment:winkwink:

Thanks, garfie!! :thumbup:


----------



## Smiles013

Garfie....I haven't been on here long but I've never seen you post anything mean or out if turn! So forget her! She probably had other things going on ( like no one else does). This is why I don't want to make new cyber friends. I'll stay right here thank you! Lol

Blues.....yay for crosshairs!!!!!

Sis....hope everything works out for you and your niece. :hugs:

Terri....I haven't had any real symptoms aside from the girl's being a little sore. Lol. Having symptoms or lack of symptoms isn't a good gauge and will drive her batty. Lack of symptoms doesn't mean anything is wrong, it's just each woman and pregnancy is different. I have my moments when I worry but I try to reel myself in and have positive thoughts and remind myself " it's out of your hand right now. It's up to God to sit back and try not to worry" 

ERose....I'm sure you're a VERY sweet person who would just happen to bitch slap a person if they get out if line...very understandable! Lmao. Plus bitch slaps are so much more fun when they come from an unexpected source! Lol.


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles just looked at your chart and it makes me Wonder!!! Hmmmmm

Terri My temp this Am was 97.9 same as Smiles 4dpo and if I put that in my line disappears!!
That's why I'm thinking the 97.9 was my temp after O but who knows guess I'll see in a Week!! ;)

Been having Sharp pains around my Left ovary but that could be good or Bad!!! :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Garfie - don't let that person get you down. You didn't say anything wrong. She was probably just looking for a fight. Send her over to thebump.com - there's plenty of that over there, I'm sure, if it's anything like theknot.com.


----------



## ERosePW

*Garfie*!! You PODL!!! You...are...awesome!! LOL. I have to admit, that gave me the biggest laugh, and you even took pics to prove it! Ah, I love it! HAHAH!

*Terri*, I wanted to tell you that a girl on one of my TTC#1 threads got her positive OPKs but didnt see a temp spike. I dont know how many days she tested, but SIX days after getting her first positive, she got her temp spike. AND... here's the best news... she had u/s, at which O was confirmed. :) :) :) You totally O'd.

EDIT:
Oh, I should add... Garfie, sorry the leaves came out negative. :( hehehe


----------



## ttcinseattle

Hi ladies! Just opening my mouth to let you know that I'm stalking you all regularly, especially now that most everyone is in the TWW!

Garfie, you never say anything wrong, and it doesn't sound like you did on the other thread either! Pay no attention. Maybe the poster has Asperger's (I saw someone post that in their siggy once to explain how they sometimes came off). Or maybe they just have a giant bug up their butt!

And thank you so much for the science and giggles this morning ;)

Terri, I had no symptoms for weeks and weeks with DS. It's very strange obsessing over pregnancy, and getting that successful BFP, only to feel like it's followed up by weeks of...nothing. It's a little anticlimactic! I'm sure everything is just fine with her. I'd only worry if she suddenly did start feeling cramping or spotting. 

Although speaking of bleeding, I've been following Fandabby around as well to see how she's doing, and despite some heavy bleeding she saw a strong heartbeat yesterday!! Pregnancy is crazy. 

I also wanted to say Terri, now that you've got temp spikes your chart doesn't look nearly so crazy to me. I think it's just throwing up Ws for the win!!

As for me, this pregnancy is nothing like my last. Tons of cramping, twinging, stretching etc. from the moment I tested positive. Also been throwing up multiple times a day. So you just never know what different pregnancies will bring!

Baby dust to everyone, and I'll be watching ;) mwahahaha


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad U are Doing Well TTCinseattle at that Fandabby is too!!!! :)

AFM lots of pain on my left side got a Massage today and I almost cried when she touched that side!!! :nope:

Also got word from PA and Man oh Man my Sis Fd up this time :nope: I'll be lucky if I ever see those kids again I can't understand how someone can do that I would give anything for that sweet Baby!!! :cry:


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, Terripeachy, for the chart instructions. Now, with a stalkable chart!


----------



## ERosePW

Driving, YAY for a stalkable chart!!! wuhu! Looks good too!

Sis, oh no!! So sorry to hear! It doesn't sound good.... :(

ttcinseattle, so happy you're doing so well. :) :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

I've been enjoying catching up on this thread, as it moves so fast. Garfie, the dandelion leaf montage was perfection. Thank you! 

Sis, I'm so sorry about whatever is happening with your niece. So very sorry.

"Hi" to everyone else and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Those pictures made my day. Sorry they didn't fizzle. Who knew anyone had dandelion leaves around now, but I'm glad you got them and peed on them. Who knows if the source is reliable, EROSE!! hee hee. Is that really true? I'm too lazy to google.

ttcinseattle-thanks for checking in and letting us know about fandabby. Phew! Hearing the heartbeat had to be SOO nice for her. Yeah, Ws for the win. I hope that's what it is.

Sis-uh ohI wish you had picked up little Abigail before things got bad. Poor baby. I hope your sister can get things straightened out if that is what is meant to be. Sorry your left side is hurting. I hope it's a good thing. :thumbup:

Driving-You're very welcome. Your chart looks great.

batty-Your chart looks great as well. Now I'm nervous/excited about tomorrow morning.

Erose-Now that I've thrown you under the bus for having given garfie something fun to do, thanks for the info on your TTC#1 friend. It's cool, and I'm calm about the whole thing. That's for the best.

Smiles-thanks for the information. I hope Lenka is stalking because I think you're totally right.

Katie-hey chicly!

AFM-I ran today!! It felt good to put on my cold weather running clothes, and get out there. I know the drivers thought I was cuckoo for cocoa puffs, but I enjoy being out in the fresh air. I feel refreshed and so happy! Now if only my little pudge of a belly disappears by tomorrow morning, I'll be set. I've been turning into a fat and happy bride and it's getting on my nerves. hee hee. Saturday run, here I come! :winkwink:


----------



## Smiles013

Sis....I really hope you do get to see your niece again and some time soon. Whatever you and you're family are going through I pray all turns out well. :hugs:

Terri....I sent Lenka a message. I said you mentioned her on the thread and that u was checking in on her. I'm gonna check in her periodically and hopefully we'll be able to keep each other sane. Lol

TTC....glad to hear you and Fandabby are doing well. Also try warm water and fresh squeezed lemon for the nausea and vomiting. It might help.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Terri My sis has done this to herself well to her kids and it makes me sick.... I've told her several times if u need me to get her I'm there just Tell me!!!
I had her last Yr B4 Xmas while my Sis was trying to Clean up supposedly had her for almost a Month took her for her 1st Santa Visit 1st Bday yep she turns 2 in a few weeks!! :(

My older niece was just there visiting and she didn't even say anything to her she pushes it until she gets thrown into Rehab and we are All worried about her kids!! :nope:

She has 7 kids and doesn't have Custody of any of them but the Baby Abi.... Her 2 oldest are here w my Mom and stay w me when they get sick of my Mom!! :haha:
She couldve given Abi to the 2nd oldest when she was visiting and told her to bring her to Tx to me she could've called me I wouldve hopped on a plane in a heart beat!! :nope:

I'm just frustrated cuz Now I might never see her again I'm sure she's going to loose Custody and I don't Blame PA for doing it but the Dad is an addict too and keeps everything from All of us including the kids!! :cry:

I'm just going to Prey that somehow He cleans up or they find away to get her to me thru the System!!


----------



## Driving280

Thanks! I don't know why I have that funky drop on DPO 4 below the cover line - I never never have a drop like that... I blame it on the weather, it was 4 F outside that morning and 58 degrees in my bedroom... Glad we didn't have to BD these last few days because it's not really the greatest under several thick layers of blankets...

Love seeing everyone's charts!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm so sorry for all your family is going through *Sis* :( .


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks SPP it's kinda outta my hands Now unless something else comes Up or Child Protective services Calls me!!!

So I sit and wait I'm use to that by Now!! W All the TWW I've had I should be a Pro! ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

Where I live, CPS first preference of placement is with a family member. If they can't find a family member then they will seek placement with a nonfamily member. You can contact them and let them know you are willing to take her. My mom was a foster mom for a bit. One of the family members sought placement after my mom had the kids. They had to do counseling, classes and a background check. The kids loved my mom but were very happy to be reunited with family.


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: Really, really sorry Sis. I hope you can find a way to care for baby Abi.


----------



## Blueshoney

So the dandelions testing talk made me research what women did in the past. I found this blog summarizing pregnancy tests from Egyptians to currant. I now want to pee on my flour since I don't have a rabbit to sacrifice! https://history.nih.gov/exhibits/thinblueline/timeline.html

and this one too https://mentalfloss.com/article/48655/9-historical-methods-detecting-pregnancy


----------



## garfie

Quick pop in ladies on way to work - no internet :cry:

Negative this morning - how did my testing buddies do:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> Quick pop in ladies on way to work - no internet :cry:
> 
> Negative this morning - how did my testing buddies do:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Well when I woke to a temp rise this morning and still no af now on 13dpo usual lp of 11? I gave in and used my one and only frer.............. nope, nada, zilch, not even a squinter!:shrug:

Little secret.... been getting nausea every day since I mentioned the chinese take away, have really sore BBs and dizzy spells. 
Just didnt want to get my hopes up..... Now just plain confused!:wacko:

Anyway, I will pop back on later when I get the chance, my DF turned up unexpected on Thursday evening, so been very busy.... :blush: might try the dandelion test later! lol

Come on someone put up a BFP soon!


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> So the dandelions testing talk made me research what women did in the past. I found this blog summarizing pregnancy tests from Egyptians to currant. I now want to pee on my flour since I don't have a rabbit to sacrifice! https://history.nih.gov/exhibits/thinblueline/timeline.html
> 
> and this one too https://mentalfloss.com/article/48655/9-historical-methods-detecting-pregnancy

Whoa, some of those things are pretty messed up- an onion in the VJ??? The wheat thing was interesting though...



garfie said:


> Quick pop in ladies on way to work - no internet :cry:
> 
> Negative this morning - how did my testing buddies do:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




battyatty said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Quick pop in ladies on way to work - no internet :cry:
> 
> Negative this morning - how did my testing buddies do:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> Well when I woke to a temp rise this morning and still no af now on 13dpo usual lp of 11? I gave in and used my one and only frer.............. nope, nada, zilch, not even a squinter!:shrug:
> 
> Little secret.... been getting nausea every day since I mentioned the chinese take away, have really sore BBs and dizzy spells.
> Just didnt want to get my hopes up..... Now just plain confused!:wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I will pop back on later when I get the chance, my DF turned up unexpected on Thursday evening, so been very busy.... :blush: might try the dandelion test later! lol
> 
> Come on someone put up a BFP soon!Click to expand...

Sorry about the BFN's testing buddies! I was also on the receiving end of another BFN. Tomorrow if I don't get a BFP, I am going off the meds and letting the witch fly. :witch:


----------



## battyatty

I'm sort of guessing that second temp rise is due to a progesterone rise and that has caused false symptoms and my longer LP..... :(


----------



## Hortensia

Hi I'm a bit late to this thread but could you put me down for testing on the 20th? Thanks. I don't think there's much of a chance this month but what the heck. 

Battyatty, your chart looks triphasic to me!! Very promising :) Are your cycles normally regular?

:dust: Good luck to everyone.


----------



## oldermom1975

Hortensia said:


> Hi I'm a bit late to this thread but could you put me down for testing on the 20th? Thanks. I don't think there's much of a chance this month but what the heck.
> 
> Battyatty, your chart looks triphasic to me!! Very promising :) Are your cycles normally regular?
> 
> :dust: Good luck to everyone.

Sure thing, Hortensia! Welcome!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> I'm sort of guessing that second temp rise is due to a progesterone rise and that has caused false symptoms and my longer LP..... :(

A longer luteal phase is usually a good thing- but it can sure mess with your brain, can't it? Your chart still looks great- you are still in with a shot! :hugs:


----------



## battyatty

Hortensia said:


> Hi I'm a bit late to this thread but could you put me down for testing on the 20th? Thanks. I don't think there's much of a chance this month but what the heck.
> 
> Battyatty, your chart looks triphasic to me!! Very promising :) Are your cycles normally regular?
> 
> :dust: Good luck to everyone.

My cycles seems to be average of 22/24 days always with 11 day LP. I suppose all I can do is twiddle my thumbs and wait.....


----------



## terripeachy

Lots of good looking charts, ladies! I'm still so excited for everyone.

Driving-Don't worry about a drop. It's just temporary, and just because it hasn't happened before, doesn't mean anything. Our bodies are so random. HA!!HA!! I'm sure that's not reassuring, but you know what I mean. Ebb and flow.

Sis-I agree with Blueshoney. If you can call CPS of PA and give them your contact information, maybe they will call you to come pick up Abigail. It seems that it would be cheaper and easier to just pass her off than deal with foster families and such. AND since you're related, they are more likely to give/loan her to you. Seven kids?! Wow. 

Blueshoney-Thanks for the articles. I am going to try to read them today.

garfie/batty/oldermom-sorry for the BFNs, but your charts still look really good.

Smiles-thanks for checking on Lenka. I "met" her over on TWW, so I'll check there and see how she's feeling. She did just start school too, so maybe she's trying to focus on that. ha ha.

Hortensia-Welcome babe!

I'm being positive. Another jump in temp! :happydance: Maybe running helped. hee hee.


----------



## Fezzle

There are some great charts in here! I have chart envy! Obviously I hope I won't need to, but I'm looking forward to temping again and obsessing!


----------



## Smiles013

battyatty said:


> I'm sort of guessing that second temp rise is due to a progesterone rise and that has caused false symptoms and my longer LP..... :(

Still not counting you out yet!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Batty and Oldermom that P can be a Pain sometimes I think that's why my charts always let me down I blame the P!!! 
Hope Yalls turn into a BFP ;)

About the CPS it's CYS in Pa for some reason and they have my info from last Yr but she's W her Biological Father and brother so I doubt they will take her away unless for some reason they find him Unfit which my sis has tried B4 w No luck he hides everything pretty well!!! :(
I contacted him to let him know I'm here if he needs anything maybe if I'm not a threat he will at least let me know they are OK!! 

AFM..... My temp went up so I changed to my REAL temp yesterday and it kept my CHs :shrug:
GL Ladies hope to see some BFPs real Soon


----------



## moni77

Quick update - I'll catch up on the thread this weekend!

IUI #2 scheduled for tomorrow!! 2 follies - 24 on right, 18 on left were seen yesterday. I had to give myself the trigger at a bar last night - since we had met some friends for dinner - talk about awkward!!


----------



## oldermom1975

moni77 said:


> Quick update - I'll catch up on the thread this weekend!
> 
> IUI #2 scheduled for tomorrow!! 2 follies - 24 on right, 18 on left were seen yesterday. I had to give myself the trigger at a bar last night - since we had met some friends for dinner - talk about awkward!!

Ooohhhh, I am excited for you, moni!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Moni FX for U!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Haha, *terri*! I do believe batty first mentioned the dandelion leaves as a form of testing WAAAY back in the olden days. I joked about putting ideas into *oldermom's *head. But as it turned out, *garfie *decided to entertain us instead! :) Too good. Btw, terri, nice temp jump, wuhu! :happydance: 

*Blueshoney*, your post with those links was too funny... especially your comment about peeing on your flour. I'm getting a lot of good laughs here.

*Sis*, I'm sorry... :( I can imagine that would be really hard for me too. If only CPS could realize her dad is a deadbeat and that she needs to be with someone else... then you'd have a chance. Fxd that things end up working out with that.

*Moni*, very excited for you, and can't wait to hear how it goes!

Sorry to everyone with BFNs. But at least no AF yet... so we're all still hoping. :flower:

AFM, my OPKs are still negative. I'm thinking O will come much later than normal. At first I thought maybe early since no clomid this month. But I'm thinking my body just needs the extra time to get right again. At least I wont have to worry about DH being out of town then. I was having some cramping yesterday evening that felt like AF, and i thought hmmm, am I gonna get AF this quick? But no AF. Just weird cramping. Not sure what that was about.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-my mistake. But you know I was just teasing anyway. hee hee. I'm actually glad that your OPKs are still negative. Sunday is right around the corner.

Moni-Good luck today. That is crazy that you had to do the trigger at the bar, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!

Now I have a chance to read those articles. Yay for downtime!


----------



## ERosePW

Holy quietness. I was away from the thread since this morning, and I expected to have the usual five pages to catch up on.... Nada! We're awful quiet today, and that isn't normal for us. Is it a full moon or something?


----------



## terripeachy

I don't know about a full moon, but it has been super quiet. Maybe everyone's in meditation mode-visualizing our BFPs!! hee hee. 

What's up with you? I'm just chillin' out after a LONG week. I may even drink a glass of wine tonight. I think the last time I had a drink was one beer on Saturday night for football. Hmmm..if there's nothing in the house, I don't even think about it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Quite is right everyone must be Busy Bees today!!!!

My Boobs are killing me that is All!!!! :haha:


----------



## battyatty

Sorry I haven't really been around. I told DF yesterday I could be pregnant and he is very unhappy... We ended up have a huge row today that lasted over an hour over something petty. Now he just keeps asking if my AF has started every hour! I don't know what's going on. I'm guessing now that a BFN on dpo 13 with a frer I must be out. But lack of AF is driving me nuts. I'm in bed now with really sore boobs, burning icky tummy and a headache that lasts only minuets but has been coming and going all day! 
Feeling very confused DF is downstairs watching tv for last hour. We always go to bed together...... Feeling very low....


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Batty I'm sorry to hear you are in the midst of tension with DF. Arguing with our loved ones is the worst and just makes you feel terrible, even though you know it will pass and everything will get back to normal, it doesn't help when you're in the middle of hard feelings. I hope you resolve everything soon and I'm still rooting for you.


----------



## Wish4another1

Awe batty that stinks about the fight!!! He sounds freaked out about your possible pregnancy.... men are so strange sometimes :wacko: 

Sis ...what a lot of sore boobs tonight!!! :happydance: maybe that is good news... no giving up till af rears her ugly head! 


Terri - enjoy your relaxing night :thumbup:

Going to see if I can't convince the dh to donate to the baby cause tonight!

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I always tell DH I need a sample :haha: He was use to giving it to the clinic why not me!! ;)


----------



## Smiles013

battyatty said:


> Sorry I haven't really been around. I told DF yesterday I could be pregnant and he is very unhappy... We ended up have a huge row today that lasted over an hour over something petty. Now he just keeps asking if my AF has started every hour! I don't know what's going on. I'm guessing now that a BFN on dpo 13 with a frer I must be out. But lack of AF is driving me nuts. I'm in bed now with really sore boobs, burning icky tummy and a headache that lasts only minuets but has been coming and going all day!
> Feeling very confused DF is downstairs watching tv for last hour. We always go to bed together...... Feeling very low....

Awwwww Batty.... Sorry to hear that. Big :hugs: to you and :growlmad: to your DF for acting the way he is! Helllooooo.... He has to realize anytime you two do the deed au natural there is always a chance of you getting pregnant!

Hope you're feeling a little better by now.


----------



## terripeachy

batty-I'm sorry too. I agree with Wish. Maybe he's starting to freak out a bit about the reality of having a child. Men are weird sometimes. Although this is your last chance, maybe he figured it wouldn't happen (not sure why, though!). I hope you get your BFP in the morning (or the next day), and I hope he gets on board FAST!

:hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> I don't know about a full moon, but it has been super quiet. Maybe everyone's in meditation mode-visualizing our BFPs!! hee hee.
> 
> What's up with you? I'm just chillin' out after a LONG week. I may even drink a glass of wine tonight. I think the last time I had a drink was one beer on Saturday night for football. Hmmm..if there's nothing in the house, I don't even think about it.

Not much up with me. Just waiting for my mystery cycle to give me a little heads up on what's gonna happen for me this month. :shrug: Well at least I won't be O'ing with DH outta town. Had a girlfriend over tonight for wine and movies since the house is all mine for the wkd. I'm very pleased with your chart dear.... No CHs, but screw FF. :winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, sore boobs great sign, Love. Fxd. :) :)

Batty.... Intervention.... He needs us girls to put a whoopin' on him. I'm sorry for the tension.... I hate days like that. Sucks to have tension with the one you love. Hugs deary. :hugs: I hope things are better soon. And Fxd that AF does not show! That'll show him. :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is doing fab. :)


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Sorry I haven't really been around. I told DF yesterday I could be pregnant and he is very unhappy... We ended up have a huge row today that lasted over an hour over something petty. Now he just keeps asking if my AF has started every hour! I don't know what's going on. I'm guessing now that a BFN on dpo 13 with a frer I must be out. But lack of AF is driving me nuts. I'm in bed now with really sore boobs, burning icky tummy and a headache that lasts only minuets but has been coming and going all day!
> Feeling very confused DF is downstairs watching tv for last hour. We always go to bed together...... Feeling very low....

I am really sorry, batty. It really sucks when DH's aren't on the same page as we are. I really hope today is better for you than yesterday was. :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

Oldermom, dang that chart looks good! Remind me, are you taking prog? Because if you're not taking anything like that, recall me saying that 18 days of elevated temps usually means pregnancy. You're on 17 days! Now, if you are taking P or anything else that could delay AF, then that's a different story. But if not, I'm gonna freak out if your temp is still up tomorrow!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Oldermom, dang that chart looks good! Remind me, are you taking prog? Because if you're not taking anything like that, recall me saying that 18 days of elevated temps usually means pregnancy. You're on 17 days! Now, if you are taking P or anything else that could delay AF, then that's a different story. But if not, I'm gonna freak out if your temp is still up tomorrow!

Aww, that is sweet! But unfortunately, I am taking progesterone. In fact, if I don't get a BFP today, I will be stopping the meds. :(
Glad to see that your DH will likely be in town when you O!


----------



## Sis4Us

Oldermom I see u put the :witch: next to your name!!! :hugs:

Hope u still have a great weekend as does Evryone else!!!

I'm going to get beds today and a new Mattress :happydance: trying to get all my rooms stocked up!!! 
The spare room is going to be my Girly room hopefully turned DD room soon!!
Got a pretty Canopy bed Mirror night stands the whole Shabang!! :)


----------



## Driving280

Batty, sorry. Does he want kids or is just weird about it? DH and I went through some tough times as well - I wanted to start trying much earlier than 40 for #2. Well, in the end I got him on board and he's been great. Hope yours gets his head on straight...


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-why did you put that witch next to your name?It's not time yet. 

Sis-Aww..new mattresses. The girl room sounds really pretty. How are your boobs? hee hee. 

ERose-Glad you had a nice night with your girlfriend. Wine and movies sound good. I had hubs get me some wine (why did he buy the big bottle when he sees I'm not even drinking? hee hee), but by the time he got home, I was already tired and didn't have any. HA!

Look at what showed up on my chart today? Even though I had a severe drop, Ffoe decides to give me freaking crosshairs! HA!!HA!! I will say, without them, my TWW has been very relaxed. It's funny though because now I want to look at the other charts like mine. Can you say OBSESSED once crosshairs arrive? hee hee. I'm not thinking about it too much because with the drop today, I thought sure that Af was very slowly making her way. I'm being positive again though, so it's just a normal drop.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Oldermom I see u put the :witch: next to your name!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hope u still have a great weekend as does Evryone else!!!
> 
> I'm going to get beds today and a new Mattress :happydance: trying to get all my rooms stocked up!!!
> The spare room is going to be my Girly room hopefully turned DD room soon!!
> Got a pretty Canopy bed Mirror night stands the whole Shabang!! :)


Your girls room sounds nice!
I haven't actually seen the witch yet, but as I have all negatives now on my BOAS and POAS, I have to stop the progesterone sometime! :nope:




terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-why did you put that witch next to your name?It's not time yet.
> 
> Look at what showed up on my chart today? Even though I had a severe drop, Ffoe decides to give me freaking crosshairs! HA!!HA!! I will say, without them, my TWW has been very relaxed. It's funny though because now I want to look at the other charts like mine. Can you say OBSESSED once crosshairs arrive? hee hee. I'm not thinking about it too much because with the drop today, I thought sure that Af was very slowly making her way. I'm being positive again though, so it's just a normal drop.

Ah, sadly it is time. I am not seeing a BFP in any form! The witch will fly soon, if not tomorrow then the next day. Bleh.
I like your crosshairs! Apparently FF decided to give you a New Years gift, after all!:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I think FFoe has your cover line way Low but hey at least those RED lines showed!! :)

Oldermom sorry about the BFNs !!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I agree with the low CL assessment. My doctor mentioned something in passing about being at 98.0 or above. Not sure what she was talking about really (maybe she meant a good sign that you ovulated is when your temp goes above 98.0), but a cover line at 97.5 is a little iffy to me too, but I'm happy the crosshairs are there, so it's cool.

Gotcha Oldermom. I didn't realize that as soon as you stop taking progesterone AF shows up. Sucky...


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Terri I think FFoe has your cover line way Low but hey at least those RED lines showed!! :)
> 
> Oldermom sorry about the BFNs !!!! :hugs:

Thanks, Sis. I am ok, just a little bummed. I did just have back-to-back CP's- I can't get pregnant every month, I guess. :nope:

Terri- Yeah, when I stop the P, the witch comes after. I am taking a fairly high dose, so it would never come if I kept taking it. A lot of women take oral P or lower doses, and so they can get their AF's even while they are taking it. My August loss was a real eye-opener for me, even though I was taking P my bleeding would not stop- so I take higher doses and stop when I get BFN's after a reasonable time.

SPP- Where are ya, babe? 

Batty- Are you doing ok today, lady? :hugs:
Garfie- How was today's test, buddy?

Everyone else, :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm all dressed and was ready to go running before the downpour, and by the time I brushed my teeth, I could hear the rain. Now I'm debating if I should just continue wearing my running clothes until I get a 1/2 hour break or if I should just put my nightclothes back on. hee hee. UGH. My body is so sore from running the other day, I need to run to loosen everything up again. Best intentions&#8230;.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I'm all dressed and was ready to go running before the downpour, and by the time I brushed my teeth, I could hear the rain. Now I'm debating if I should just continue wearing my running clothes until I get a 1/2 hour break or if I should just put my nightclothes back on. hee hee. UGH. My body is so sore from running the other day, I need to run to loosen everything up again. Best intentions.

Hehe, I do that on occasion. Sometimes I keep my gym clothes on all day :dohh: (like today, for instance).


----------



## garfie

Hey ladies just a quick pop in tested negative today :wacko:

Batty - I'm so sorry for what you are going through - dare I say a good row sometimes clears the air and whilst you may not be on the same line you hopefully will be on the same page - men can be such fickle creatures now he's had time to reflect he may feel different:hugs:

Older - when I've been on prog I've had to stop before she flies in - hope she forgets where you live buddy:happydance:

Love to everyone I'm on my phone and out shopping with my boys when oldest has a meltdown (normal with autistic children) my youngest was so embarrassed he walked away leaving me to deal with a twirling shouting swearing nearly 13 year old to restrain whilst people look on as if I'm mad:cry:

Anyway I managed to restrain and calm him then I started to shake and thought I was going to pass out hmmmmm:wacko:

We are friends now and where was my hubby when I needed him having his hair cut:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Hey ladies just a quick pop in tested negative today :wacko:
> 
> Batty - I'm so sorry for what you are going through - dare I say a good row sometimes clears the air and whilst you may not be on the same line you hopefully will be on the same page - men can be such fickle creatures now he's had time to reflect he may feel different:hugs:
> 
> Older - when I've been on prog I've had to stop before she flies in - hope she forgets where you live buddy:happydance:
> 
> Love to everyone I'm on my phone and out shopping with my boys when oldest has a meltdown (normal with autistic children) my youngest was so embarrassed he walked away leaving me to deal with a twirling shouting swearing nearly 13 year old to restrain whilst people look on as if I'm mad:cry:
> 
> Anyway I managed to restrain and calm him then I started to shake and thought I was going to pass out hmmmmm:wacko:
> 
> We are friends now and where was my hubby when I needed him having his hair cut:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry about your BFN- I hope it is just too early!
Hmmmm about your symptom, indeed. Granted that is a stressful situation, but still- hmmmm. :)


----------



## Driving280

So if we conceive this cycle, I have a somewhat embarrassing story :) We were visiting my MIL over the holidays. She had converted her second guest room into an office so our DS slept with us at night. Problem! Positive OPK! What to do, what to do? Well, neither of us found the floor of MIL's office, next to her carefully organized receipts and sewing baskets very exciting, but you do what you have to do. Felt like sneaking teens, so at least there was that :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> So if we conceive this cycle, I have a somewhat embarrassing story :) We were visiting my MIL over the holidays. She had converted her second guest room into an office so our DS slept with us at night. Problem! Positive OPK! What to do, what to do? Well, neither of us found the floor of MIL's office, next to her carefully organized receipts and sewing baskets very exciting, but you do what you have to do. Felt like sneaking teens, so at least there was that :)

Way to get the job done! :thumbup:


----------



## battyatty

Driving280 said:


> So if we conceive this cycle, I have a somewhat embarrassing story :) We were visiting my MIL over the holidays. She had converted her second guest room into an office so our DS slept with us at night. Problem! Positive OPK! What to do, what to do? Well, neither of us found the floor of MIL's office, next to her carefully organized receipts and sewing baskets very exciting, but you do what you have to do. Felt like sneaking teens, so at least there was that :)

How naughty and daring! Now if a positive outcome should arrive it will be a story to tell! 

As for me, he spent the night in the spare room... Had a huge temp drop but still no AF. 3 days late and plain confused!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> As for me, he spent the night in the spare room... Had a huge temp drop but still no AF. 3 days late and plain confused!


Ack. Boys.](*,)
:hugs: to you.


----------



## Wish4another1

Batty what a bummer about the sleeping arrangements:growlmad:

Sometimes men do perplex me...

Driving nice conception story I say! :happydance:

Terri - I say putting on the clothes counts as working out!!! :thumbup:

AFM no go with the dh... I knew it would be difficult - he doesn't think his body can do two nights in a row... we ladies know better... frustrating for me... definite EWCM today... just hoping my 40 year old can hang in there till later today/tonight!:sulk:

Hope the rest of you ladies are enjoying your Saturday!:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Boobs still hurt Terri my right is always worse than my left :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Sorry you had to deal with your son in the middle of the store. And..I think it's still early for a BFP, so just hang tight. It's around the corner!

batty-Sorry you were missing DF in the bed last night, but maybe he needed a night alone to think about what has come over him. And that temp drop may not be AF on her way. I hope it jumps back up in the morning.

Wish-You still have a couple days, right? Hopefully he can get in the mood tonight. You don't want to miss that eggie!

Driving-That story made me laugh. Good thing your son isn't a light sleeper. He'd be like 'hey-where are you guys going??!!' hee hee. 

I got my run in as soon as the rain stopped. I didn't get rained on the entire way, either. I love running! Now I'm sleepy and sore again. I'm making pork tenderloin with creamy cannelini beans. I wish the package said that there were TWO pork tenderloins inside. We can't eat that much pork. Time to think of something creative to do with the other one.


----------



## VJean

Whew! Off for a few days and have so much to catch up on!

So sorry Batty and Oldermom!:hugs:

Terri, your chart is looking good! Yay for crosshairs, even if they are late. And I'm glad I'm not the only one that over analyze charts. Can you please send me the instructions for sharing my very uninteresting chart?

Sis, sorry about the bad news with your niece. Hopefully her bio dad will keep you updated on her. 

Blues, yay for crosshairs for you as well!

Momof3, if only it was as easy to get pg as our kids think it is. Hopefully by the time they are having babies it will be!

Moni77, GOOD LUCK! Can't wait to hear the results!

Garfie, LMAO at the dandelion leaves.....thanks for that! Sorry for the bad memories in the US room, but you are one step closer to new memories! And I can't believe the nerve of that lady..... Her comment was rude and unnecessary. 

Kfs1. Yay for first appointment, but holy cow! Your Dr sounds horrid! I would change now. You need to feel comfortable with the person providing your care. It's a long 9 months!

Smiles, the 20th will be here before you know it! Super exciting!

AFM, CD 20 and noting exciting. Still faint + on ICs, but showing signs that I may ovulate soon. Who knows if I really will thou. Trying to be relaxed and not obsess (until I get crosshairs, of course!) I'll keep ya updated!


----------



## ERosePW

Ok, I won't catch everyone since I've missed a LOT. (so much for Holy Quietness!).

Quick update on me... all my OPKs were neg, and my EWCM had only lasted the one day. Suddenly today, OPK is super positive and EW is back. Went from really faint, to really dark overnight. Confirmed with my CB digital and got a smiley. Bad news is, DH doesnt get back into town until around 4pm tomorrow. Historically, I O the day after a pos OPK, so I'm hoping and praying that this egg doesn't come until tomorrow, and that it STAYS around until tomorrow evening. PLEASE, PLEASE PLEASE <with major desperation in my voice>. Anyone know how long the egg sticks around once it pops? Is it like 8 hrs or something?

*Terri*, hooray for CHs!! I agree with Sis, that the CL is low, BUT, last month on my BFP chart, my CL was only 98.0, so not that much higher than yours. :) You may have even O'd a few days later than FF says (I told you the girl in my other thread O'd 6 days after her first pos OPK), but who cares, right? Your thermal shift is still very obvious, so that's all that matters. Oh, and btw... I stayed in lounge clothes and house slippers all day long today. So at least you made it into running clothes!

*Oldermom*, Sorry you're still getting BFNs. I've decided I'd like to start putting BFN sticks on my patio and taking a hammer to them. But still, let's see if AF even comes. I know you've always gotten early BFPs in the past, but can't it vary from baby to baby? I knew a girl who didn't register on a HPT until a week late.

*Garfie*, I'm so sorry about your son's experience in the store... You're such a strong woman. SCREW the people who were staring. Next time, tell them to try walking in your shoes for a day, and see if they think it is at ALL appropriate to stare then. Urgh.

*Driving*, for the record... do it wherever you have to! To be quite honest, if I knew I was O'ing, and didn't have much choice, I'd do it on the top of a trashbin if that was the only place! (kidding...sorta?).

*Vjean*, don't let those faint pos on the OPKs trick you. Mine were SO faint all the way up until this morning, and then BAM, positive overnight. I was surprised! Btw, yay that you'll be putting your chart up!!! :happydance:


----------



## Driving280

ERose, I think they say that the egg sticks around for no more than 24 hours but then again, everyone says that you really need to have spermies waiting for it there. So you might have a couple of hours or so, but who knows... Hope it does not come early this time.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Blueshoney said:


> So the dandelions testing talk made me research what women did in the past. I found this blog summarizing pregnancy tests from Egyptians to currant. I now want to pee on my flour since I don't have a rabbit to sacrifice! https://history.nih.gov/exhibits/thinblueline/timeline.html
> 
> 
> and this one too https://mentalfloss.com/article/48655/9-historical-methods-detecting-pregnancy

Awesome! Will definitely read these later :thumbup: .



moni77 said:


> Quick update - I'll catch up on the thread this weekend!
> 
> IUI #2 scheduled for tomorrow!! 2 follies - 24 on right, 18 on left were seen yesterday. I had to give myself the trigger at a bar last night - since we had met some friends for dinner - talk about awkward!!

Yay! Hope all went well!



terripeachy said:


> I'm all dressed and was ready to go running before the downpour, and by the time I brushed my teeth, I could hear the rain. Now I'm debating if I should just continue wearing my running clothes until I get a 1/2 hour break or if I should just put my nightclothes back on. hee hee. UGH. My body is so sore from running the other day, I need to run to loosen everything up again. Best intentions.

Glad you got your run in terri! It really is addicting isn't it :D .



garfie said:


> Love to everyone I'm on my phone and out shopping with my boys when oldest has a meltdown (normal with autistic children) my youngest was so embarrassed he walked away leaving me to deal with a twirling shouting swearing nearly 13 year old to restrain whilst people look on as if I'm mad:cry:
> 
> Anyway I managed to restrain and calm him then I started to shake and thought I was going to pass out hmmmmm:wacko:
> 
> We are friends now and where was my hubby when I needed him having his hair cut:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Big :hugs: garfie. I'm sorry about your kiddo's meltdown but I'm glad you guys are good again. 



Driving280 said:


> So if we conceive this cycle, I have a somewhat embarrassing story :) We were visiting my MIL over the holidays. She had converted her second guest room into an office so our DS slept with us at night. Problem! Positive OPK! What to do, what to do? Well, neither of us found the floor of MIL's office, next to her carefully organized receipts and sewing baskets very exciting, but you do what you have to do. Felt like sneaking teens, so at least there was that :)

:rofl: Excellent conception story!



battyatty said:


> As for me, he spent the night in the spare room... Had a huge temp drop but still no AF. 3 days late and plain confused!

I'm sorry your DF is being so frustrating batty :hugs: .

Lots of :hug: , <3 , and :kiss: for everyone :) .

Me, we're going to be moving soon and have to get on the ball plus I've got to work on prepping DS1's schoolwork for this upcoming quarter so I'll be stalking but not posting much. Will absolutely be sending super sweet BFP :dust: to you lovelies though! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean, I'll send you a private message since it's now stored in my inbox, and easy to forward!

Yeah, I'm happy for crosshairs.


----------



## ERosePW

Driving280 said:


> ERose, I think they say that the egg sticks around for no more than 24 hours but then again, everyone says that you really need to have spermies waiting for it there. So you might have a couple of hours or so, but who knows... Hope it does not come early this time.

Thanks Driving. We did BD late Wednesday night, but that was three days ago. I guess I can hope those spermies will live until the egg comes. I'm also hoping my DH can get home earlier than planned tomorrow, and maybe we'll have that second round of spermies that will make it. Who knows. I didnt even know if i was going to O at all this cycle right after the m/c, so I am happy at least for that. Just hate the thought that we might miss it.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I think you'll make it, and it would be awesome if DH comes home a little bit early. So if you got your smiley today, the egg probably won't even be released until tomorrow (sometime), and you'll catch it! I hope your DH doesn't need to "unwind" like mine always says he does. :growlmad:

SPP-Good seeing you and hope the move goes well. We'll miss having you around so often, but as long as you check in periodically, I'm happy.

I'll be checking the front page to see who is coming up on the testing schedule, so until then, good luck!! fx fx. I'm watching football tonight and finally drinking a glass of wine. Woohoo!! Oh yeah, my pork tenderloin and creamy cannellini beans were a success. I am glad I have someone to cook for now. I don't end up eating my creations for a week straight. HA!!HA!!

Smooches to all!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-I think you'll make it, and it would be awesome if DH comes home a little bit early. So if you got your smiley today, the egg probably won't even be released until tomorrow (sometime), and you'll catch it! I hope your DH doesn't need to "unwind" like mine always says he does. :growl mad:
> 
> SPP-Good seeing you and hope the move goes well. We'll miss having you around so often, but as long as you check in periodically, I'm happy.
> 
> I'll be checking the front page to see who is coming up on the testing schedule, so until then, good luck!! fx fx. I'm watching football tonight and finally drinking a glass of wine. Woohoo!! Oh yeah, my pork tenderloin and creamy cannellini beans were a success. I am glad I have someone to cook for now. I don't end up eating my creations for a week straight. HA!!HA!!
> 
> Smooches to all!

Oh Hunny, he'll be tired alright. He'll be aching and exhausted from extreme 4-wheeling (and possibly even still hungover since tonight is his last night with his GA buddies), but he won't dare tell me no. Ain't gonna happen. He'll perform this time, even if it kills him. After what I just went through emotionally, he'll not dare re-awaken the emotional blubbering mess that I was two weeks ago. So I've got that going for me. :winkwink: Plus, he's just as desperate to have a baby now as i am. Rest assured, I should be BDing by no later than 4pm tomorrow (earlier if he can get on the road earlier).

Your food sounds so delish. You've just made me hungry once again, and I just ate dinner an hour ago!


----------



## ERosePW

SPP, I have missed you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose they say that U should O ideally 36Hrs after LH surge detected and the Eggy should hang around for 24hrs!!!

That being said everyone is different and u know your body best Love!!! FX u Catch that Lil Bugger!!! ;)


----------



## Babyblues78

Hi ladies! Was wondering if I could join your thread! I can't test until the 19th...keeping my fingers crossed! GL to everyone ! :)


----------



## VJean

Thanks for the instructions, Terri! Spy away, although there isn't much to look at right now. 

ERose, my faint +'s are actually on HPTs still. I can see a faint line but I'm sure my HCG must be under 10 by now. Hopefully that is low enough to ovulate. I've read so much conflicting info online I finally just had to step away from google. My OPKs now are pretty dark, but not quite positive. I've used HPTs and OPKs daily since my miscarriage so I saw my OPKs go from super + from HCG, to clearly negative, and now they are starting to darken again. Hopefully I'll be as lucky as you and get a blaring + in the next day or two! FX'd that your DH makes it home early to take care of business! 

It's funny you mention your DH not wanting to see you an emotional mess again.....I was so worked up one day my DH went and adopted a kitten for me to cheer me up, and he HATES cats! It's sweet that they hate to see us sad!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Ok, I won't catch everyone since I've missed a LOT. (so much for Holy Quietness!).
> 
> Quick update on me... all my OPKs were neg, and my EWCM had only lasted the one day. Suddenly today, OPK is super positive and EW is back. Went from really faint, to really dark overnight. Confirmed with my CB digital and got a smiley. Bad news is, DH doesnt get back into town until around 4pm tomorrow. Historically, I O the day after a pos OPK, so I'm hoping and praying that this egg doesn't come until tomorrow, and that it STAYS around until tomorrow evening. PLEASE, PLEASE PLEASE <with major desperation in my voice>. Anyone know how long the egg sticks around once it pops? Is it like 8 hrs or something?
> 
> *Oldermom*, Sorry you're still getting BFNs. I've decided I'd like to start putting BFN sticks on my patio and taking a hammer to them. But still, let's see if AF even comes. I know you've always gotten early BFPs in the past, but can't it vary from baby to baby? I knew a girl who didn't register on a HPT until a week late.
> 
> *Garfie*, I'm so sorry about your son's experience in the store... You're such a strong woman. SCREW the people who were staring. Next time, tell them to try walking in your shoes for a day, and see if they think it is at ALL appropriate to stare then. Urgh.

I think eggs live 4-24 hours after ovulation (depending on the health of the egg and the environment it is ovulated into). You have a cheering section here! Go, go, go, GO get that egg!! :happydance:
And you couldn't have put it better about the people staring. The ladies here are so nice!



terripeachy said:


> I got my run in as soon as the rain stopped. I didn't get rained on the entire way, either. I love running! Now I'm sleepy and sore again. I'm making pork tenderloin with creamy cannelini beans. I wish the package said that there were TWO pork tenderloins inside. We can't eat that much pork. Time to think of something creative to do with the other one.

Way to go on the run! I didn't get to the gym yesterday. :dohh:
I am drooling over your tenderloin, too. I miss pork sooooooo much... (drool). Can I have your extra? :)




SweetPotatoPi said:


> Lots of :hug: , <3 , and :kiss: for everyone :) .
> 
> Me, we're going to be moving soon and have to get on the ball plus I've got to work on prepping DS1's schoolwork for this upcoming quarter so I'll be stalking but not posting much. Will absolutely be sending super sweet BFP :dust: to you lovelies though! :flower:

Missed you lady! Do you homeschool? I have two sister-in-laws who do. They say it's challenging, but soooo worth it.



Babyblues78 said:


> Hi ladies! Was wondering if I could join your thread! I can't test until the 19th...keeping my fingers crossed! GL to everyone ! :)

You sure can! Welcome! :flower:



VJean said:


> It's funny you mention your DH not wanting to see you an emotional mess again.....I was so worked up one day my DH went and adopted a kitten for me to cheer me up, and he HATES cats! It's sweet that they hate to see us sad!

Awww, that is really awesome and sweet! Sounds like a good guy. :)


----------



## Hortensia

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends. I am seriously worrying about my obsessive behaviour during TWW - keep reminding myself of how statistically unlikely it is (my DH is a statistician so he is depressingly rational about all of this). But somehow can't help analyzing every twinge!!!! 

Terri - reading about your pork tenderloin has made me drool :haha: Sounds delish. I hope your DH appreciates your cooking - mine is reluctant to try any of my experimental creations lol. 

Hi Babyblues :hi:

ERose, I hope you catch that eggy! Fx'd :dust:

I'm about 7 days PO based on my own estimation. FF puts my ovulation two days later but because I had strong O pain I am going by my own estimation. I have a feeling we were little late in dtd so I wouldn't mind if FF was correct - it would probably give us a better chance. Not many symptoms, had mild nausea and dizziness 3dpo - 5dpo, yesterday had sharp intermittent cramping on left side (side I O'd from), very tired yesterday (couldn't keep my eyes open, even after nap in afternoon), have had vivid dreams for four nights running, sore bbs. All pretty normal for me and nothing I haven't experienced on previous cycles when definitely NOT pregnant LOL. Still driving myself nuts though. 2WW is miserable, especially when you are a bit older. 

Consoling myself with thoughts of firing up the Clearblue monitor for my next cycles and hopefully getting clearer information about my cycles. 

Good luck to everyone else who is still in the TWW, I am really hoping we get some more BPF's on here this month, I find it really encouraging :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I totally forgot that DH was going dirt bike riding, and it wasn't a business trip. Glad he'll be willing and able to BD when he gets home. Guys are such wusses. As much as they like to have sex, they have NO excuse for not doing it. HA!!HA!! I'm tiredbah!

Babyblues-good to see you here and welcome again. 

VJean-You're welcome for the instructions. Your temp is dropping, so I bet you have an O date coming up soon. What did you name your cat? That was really sweet of your hubs.

Sis-Any boob updates? hee hee.

Hortensia/Oldermom-Thanks! I just use different cookbooks and websites and find something I think I would like and try it. I actually bought leeks, which were called for. Usually I'll substitute shallots/onions because they are small. I have never used them before at home. They have an onion taste, but it's not as strong as onion. I would buy them again. And as far as symptom spotting, I don't really do it. One day my head was hot and one day I got a pimple, but that's as exciting as my TWW gets. HA!!HA!! And these ladies forced me test one time too because THEY were excited. :haha:

Oh, and I'm sore again from my run/pushup/stretching routine. There was a guy running ahead of me, and I was trying to catch him for the last mile or so. I finally caught him and passed him and when I turned back he had stopped to stretch. He was obviously embarrassed about getting passed. HA!HA!! These are things I say to myself to keep motivated. 

Have a great Sunday all. :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think I'm getting sick felt like totally Poo yesterday and Holy temp jump!!! :nope:


----------



## girleeo

I don't look much forward to testing anymore, but I'd like to see if sharing the experience with others will helps. You can put me down for the 25th. I think I can test as soon as the 23rd but I probably won't muster up enough courage to test until the weekend. Thank you.


----------



## oldermom1975

girleeo said:


> I don't look much forward to testing anymore, but I'd like to see if sharing the experience with others will helps. You can put me down for the 25th. I think I can test as soon as the 23rd but I probably won't muster up enough courage to test until the weekend. Thank you.

:hugs: girleeo, you are welcome here. :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

girleeo said:


> I don't look much forward to testing anymore, but I'd like to see if sharing the experience with others will helps. You can put me down for the 25th. I think I can test as soon as the 23rd but I probably won't muster up enough courage to test until the weekend. Thank you.

Welcome girleeo! Sharing the experience with these ladies will definitely help. I was TTC for about 10 months before I finally joined, and I was so tired of seeing BFNs too. But these ladies make it much more bearable. Just having a population of women to talk to where 100% of them want the same thing and are going through many of the same experiences. They'll bring you a lot of good laughs, and a lot of inspiration. Thanks for joining us and GL to you! :flower:


----------



## moni77

So IUI #2 was yesterday and I spent the day curled up with cramps. Feeling better today. Now onto the 2ww...

I go in for blood work on Thursday to confirm ovulation.


----------



## oldermom1975

moni77 said:


> So IUI #2 was yesterday and I spent the day curled up with cramps. Feeling better today. Now onto the 2ww...
> 
> I go in for blood work on Thursday to confirm ovulation.

Cramping is a good sign, but I am sorry to hear that they were so severe! 
Yay TWW!!!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Hey moni-Good job!! Sorry you have such severe cramps, but if that's what it takesso be it. You could have non-stop diarrhea, so be thankful for the small things!

girleeo-Welcome to the group. :) 

ERose-I think you're in great shape for this afternoon. I was scared your temperature was going to jump this morning, but thank goodness it's going to happen tomorrow. I have my fingers SO crossed for you.

Sis-Yeah, I had to do a double take when I saw your chart. I hope you're not getting sick. We'll see what happens in the morning.

Oldermom-you are doing an amazing job with the schedule. There are about 2x the people on the list since I did it, but you're doing wonderfully. Of course, I'm anxious about the people not checking in. I have a personality where I like to see things crossed off the list, and leaving them unchecked bothers me a bit. Hopefully you're much more relaxed about it. (I'm sure you noticed me paging them several times. HA!!HA!! I'm a nut). I hope you slept in your gym clothes and get your workout in today. ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm the same way Teriri and will even stalk them to answer for myself but Alas some just fall off the face of the Earth!!! :nope:

I'm feeling yucky again today and Tossed and Turned all nite Prob the reason for the temp Jump!! :shrug:
Took a IC and of course BFN so I wait we will see what Tom brings!!

Welcome welcome Girleeo !!!

Hope everyone has a Great Sun!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-you are doing an amazing job with the schedule. There are about 2x the people on the list since I did it, but you're doing wonderfully. Of course, I'm anxious about the people not checking in. I have a personality where I like to see things crossed off the list, and leaving them unchecked bothers me a bit. Hopefully you're much more relaxed about it. (I'm sure you noticed me paging them several times. HA!!HA!! I'm a nut). I hope you slept in your gym clothes and get your workout in today. ;)

Thanks! I figure it is their choice whether they want to check in or not...so I guess I am a little relaxed about that, anyway. :wacko:
Yes, I did get my workout this morning, but have to do it now before DH goes to work- so early, early, early.


----------



## Future Mom

girleeo said:


> I don't look much forward to testing anymore, but I'd like to see if sharing the experience with others will helps. You can put me down for the 25th. I think I can test as soon as the 23rd but I probably won't muster up enough courage to test until the weekend. Thank you.

I hear you on this! I hate testing now too. :nope: It's funny to think that when I first started I actually was testing waaayyyyy early just cuz it was so fun to POAS! But now...I dread the BFN - and I always convince myself that this is definitely it, that I'm going to be BFP and then I'm depressed :cry:. The worst was last cycle - BFN on Christmas Day. 

Terri - I hear you on the endless leftovers when you're cooking for one. And it's so nice to be able to cook for someone - my man claims to like every single thing I've ever cooked for him!!!

Rose, I hope you catch the egg! I must be around the same cycle as you - I think O happened today. But I'm not temping or anything, so that's just a guess. And of course, my man was too tired last night and this morning he couldn't finish the job...

On that note, has anyone tried any sort of supplements with for their partner? I've heard that horny goatweed is very effective (yes, I swear that's the name!) I just kinda feel like I'm doing so much to make this happen and then he can't always keep up his end (literally). Ugh. I know it's not because he doesn't want this. And he's been pretty stressed too - yesterday he moved a bunch of his furniture into my house since he sold his house and we are now officially co-habitating!!! So hopefully living in the same city/house/bed will help with this little project...


----------



## ERosePW

*Terri*, yes, I was also scared of seeing a temp jump this morning! Funny that you were thinking the same thing (on my behalf, luv ya). I was afraid it would mean I O'd overnight and that it would be too late. As for DH getting home... he made sure to leave GA early this morning, before any of the others were even awake to say goodbye. He knew I was stressing over it a little. He normally doesn't get home from these things until 4-5pm. But he should make it home by 2 or so, if no traffic. I'm silently begging my egg to come out and stick around for DH to arrive home. 

*Vjean*, how SWEET that your DH bought you a kitten because he knew how upset you were! Its like they really don't know what to do with us, the poor guys. LOL Btw, I'm so glad you posted your chart, yay! 

*Sis*, I have crazy weird temp jumps like that sometimes too. It usually makes me happy when my temps are high, but one random high one is always just confusing. :winkwink: I'm sure yours will do like mine, and come right back down to earth tomorrow. 

*Moni*, I'm sorry for the cramping. Not comfy. But I agree with oldermom, probably a good sign. I watched a YouTube video once that showed a sperm's journey to the egg, and the uterus has to contract a tad bit in order to help the spermies along. Maybe that's what you're feeling. :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Future Mom said:


> Rose, I hope you catch the egg! I must be around the same cycle as you - I think O happened today. But I'm not temping or anything, so that's just a guess. And of course, my man was too tired last night and this morning he couldn't finish the job...
> 
> On that note, has anyone tried any sort of supplements with for their partner? I've heard that horny goatweed is very effective (yes, I swear that's the name!) I just kinda feel like I'm doing so much to make this happen and then he can't always keep up his end (literally). Ugh. I know it's not because he doesn't want this. And he's been pretty stressed too - yesterday he moved a bunch of his furniture into my house since he sold his house and we are now officially co-habitating!!! So hopefully living in the same city/house/bed will help with this little project...

Oh good Future Mom, so maybe we're gonna be testing buddies. :) Since you guys didn't BD last night or this morning, did you get in any other BD sessions, like a couple nights ago or anything? Also, maybe you can get him to try again later today and finish the job this time! They do have a lot of pressure on them. Even though we're the ones doing EVERYTHING else, and their job should be fun, I think we women handle pressure better than they do. They know how important those spermies are! Unfortunately, I dont know what the best supps are for men, but I'm sure some other ladies on this thread have some ideas for you.


----------



## oldermom1975

Future Mom said:


> Rose, I hope you catch the egg! I must be around the same cycle as you - I think O happened today. But I'm not temping or anything, so that's just a guess. And of course, my man was too tired last night and this morning he couldn't finish the job...
> 
> On that note, has anyone tried any sort of supplements with for their partner? I've heard that horny goatweed is very effective (yes, I swear that's the name!) I just kinda feel like I'm doing so much to make this happen and then he can't always keep up his end (literally). Ugh. I know it's not because he doesn't want this. And he's been pretty stressed too - yesterday he moved a bunch of his furniture into my house since he sold his house and we are now officially co-habitating!!! So hopefully living in the same city/house/bed will help with this little project...

I have heard of the horny goat weed. There is also pomegranate juice (reported to help with erections and sperm quality), and fertilaid for men. Good luck- I love my man but I can't get him to even take a multivitamin! :dohh:



ERosePW said:


> *Terri*, yes, I was also scared of seeing a temp jump this morning! Funny that you were thinking the same thing (on my behalf, luv ya). I was afraid it would mean I O'd overnight and that it would be too late. As for DH getting home... he made sure to leave GA early this morning, before any of the others were even awake to say goodbye. He knew I was stressing over it a little. He normally doesn't get home from these things until 4-5pm. But he should make it home by 2 or so, if no traffic. I'm silently begging my egg to come out and stick around for DH to arrive home.

How sweet that he is hurrying home to you! Good man you got there!:thumbup:


----------



## Future Mom

Rose, I don't know if this is the youtube video you watched, but you inspired me to search for one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFrVmDgh4v4

It is so amazing that fertilization can occur at all in the face of these odds! Okay - I can be patient to wait for that one wonderful fierce sperm to make his way through all these obstacles. :spermy: Kinda like one of those tough mudder races! Come on little man, you can do it!!! :happydance:


----------



## Future Mom

ERosePW said:


> Oh good Future Mom, so maybe we're gonna be testing buddies. :) Since you guys didn't BD last night or this morning, did you get in any other BD sessions, like a couple nights ago or anything? Also, maybe you can get him to try again later today and finish the job this time! They do have a lot of pressure on them. Even though we're the ones doing EVERYTHING else, and their job should be fun, I think we women handle pressure better than they do. They know how important those spermies are! Unfortunately, I dont know what the best supps are for men, but I'm sure some other ladies on this thread have some ideas for you.

Okay - we can test together :happydance: We BD-ed Monday and Wednesday nights plus Saturday morning, so fx. And you're BD-ing in a couple of hours! :thumbup: I hope this isn't too personal, but how old is your man, if you don't mind my asking. It sounds like he's always ready to get er done. Mine is 45, so that could be a factor (but love love LOVE him!!!!)


----------



## ERosePW

Future Mom said:


> Rose, I don't know if this is the youtube video you watched, but you inspired me to search for one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFrVmDgh4v4
> 
> It is so amazing that fertilization can occur at all in the face of these odds! Okay - I can be patient to wait for that one wonderful fierce sperm to make his way through all these obstacles. :spermy: Kinda like one of those tough mudder races! Come on little man, you can do it!!! :happydance:

Yes, that is the exact video I watched! I found it truly amazing! :) No wonder men have so many, lol.


----------



## ERosePW

Future Mom said:


> Okay - we can test together :happydance: We BD-ed Monday and Wednesday nights plus Saturday morning, so fx. And you're BD-ing in a couple of hours! :thumbup: I hope this isn't too personal, but how old is your man, if you don't mind my asking. It sounds like he's always ready to get er done. Mine is 45, so that could be a factor (but love love LOVE him!!!!)

My guy is still a kiddo. :winkwink: He's only 33. Four years younger than me. In the beginning of this TTC journey, although he was ready to start trying, he didnt feel the same sense of urgency I did... I used to have to remind him he had married someone four years older than him, ha! But he finally started to get it. Especially after my recent m/c a couple weeks ago. He seems to feel just as much of a sense of urgency as I do. That's why he's ready to get er done (as you put it, lol!). Great that you got in a session on Sat! You should be good to go if you think O today. Maybe try to get in one more session, just for good measure. ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Ahhhh the GREAT SPERM RACE.... Made me realize why my DH has issues w his guys imagine adding a Ton of twist and Kinks to that race!!! Varicocle is no Joke!!! :nope:


----------



## moni77

Thanks everyone!! Oh I forgot to mention that hubbys post wash count was 55 million!!! The only thing we have really changed is he is no longer riding the bike - he used to ride to and from work (10 miles each way). 

Anyways, the RE told me that the supplements don't really do much - so we stopped the fertileaid - it was upsetting hubbys stomach anyways.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've heard the Fertilitaid helps A lot maybe it helped a Lil B4... but wow that's A great Count!! :happydance: I would love to be told that B4 a IUI!!!


----------



## moni77

I know I was shocked! I asked for confirmation - I was like do you mean 5.5 and he said no 55! Hubby thinks it is wrong though. 

sooo...2 follies and 55 million sperm - as long as the timing was right this should work!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh moni, that is so exciting. 55 million is a lot. 

Futuremom-Thanks for posting the video. I had hubs watch it after I did. I told him 'it really is the miracle of life!' He agreed. I think it excited him to make sure there are plenty of chances for his boys to do their thing. Hopefully he'll remember that next month (if necessary). I hope your OH will get some rest and be ready for the party tonight! You still might have a chance just in case you didn't really O just yet, or that egg is still hanging around. :happydance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> SPP, I have missed you!

:kiss: Hope your party was/is good to go :winkwink: .



oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Lots of :hug: , <3 , and :kiss: for everyone :) .
> 
> Me, we're going to be moving soon and have to get on the ball plus I've got to work on prepping DS1's schoolwork for this upcoming quarter so I'll be stalking but not posting much. Will absolutely be sending super sweet BFP :dust: to you lovelies though! :flower:
> 
> Missed you lady! Do you homeschool? I have two sister-in-laws who do. They say it's challenging, but soooo worth it.Click to expand...

:kiss: And yes, we homeschool :) . Your friends have it right on the dollars; so challenging but worth every second <3 .


----------



## VJean

Terri, you were right! Blaring + on OPK today. :happydance: I'm hoping for a temp shift in the next day or two. 

Kitty's name is Harley. DH named her that because she is mostly black and orange (calico). She's a sweetie and DH is a keeper for sure!

ERose, hope your hubby made it home ok and you had a productive afternoon! 

Moni, 55Million! Holy moley! :thumbup:

FutureMom, hope you caught that egg!


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh battyatty I'm so sorry your DF is being so wishy washy. That is so painful and confusing! :hugs:

Vjean-Oh your DH is so sweet! I have a grey tabby and she switched allegiances once she met DH. She used to be my shadow, cuddling with me when I slept, or read. Now she tolerates me bc my DH loves me. She is all about DH now!

Erose-I have my fx for you!! Your DH is so great for truly realizing the urgency and coming hope ASAP! 

Terri-Your pork sounds amazing! My favorite cookbook right now is The Complete Cooking Light Cookbook. I made DH a huge football spread today as I just knew the Chargers would lose! So make the most out of the playoffs. I made tapanade, spinach artichoke dip, buffalo wings, and lemon curd meringue pie. 

Welcome to all the new girls! 

AFM- I need to learn to stop obsessing and analyzing my chart whenever I hit 7DPO. But it is very informative! So far I don't feel any different than any other normal cycle. Though I had a dip today. I hope that is a good sign!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> Terri-Your pork sounds amazing! My favorite cookbook right now is The Complete Cooking Light Cookbook. I made DH a huge football spread today as I just knew the Chargers would lose! So make the most out of the playoffs. I made tapanade, spinach artichoke dip, buffalo wings, and lemon curd meringue pie.
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls!
> 
> AFM- I need to learn to stop obsessing and analyzing my chart whenever I hit 7DPO. But it is very informative! So far I don't feel any different than any other normal cycle. Though I had a dip today. I hope that is a good sign!!!

Sounds good blues! And your spread...incredible! You ladies are such good cooks- DH and I eat a lot of hamburgers. :blush:
Looove artichoke dip!



moni77 said:


> I know I was shocked! I asked for confirmation - I was like do you mean 5.5 and he said no 55! Hubby thinks it is wrong though.
> 
> sooo...2 follies and 55 million sperm - as long as the timing was right this should work!!

Awesome!!! So excited for you!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blueshoney

oldermom1975 said:


> Sounds good blues! And your spread...incredible! You ladies are such good cooks- DH and I eat a lot of hamburgers. :blush:
> Looove artichoke dip!

Thanks! I began cooking in earnest when DH cholesterol numbers came in a little high a few years ago. His numbers are amazing now! I had never made the artichoke dip before and I cannot believe how delicious it came out! Why have I never made it before? The recipe I used was from the Cooking Light Cookbook so thankfully it was 67% lower fat and calories than typical artichoke dip. 

Do you all know what else I can use lemon curd for? I received about 20 fresh lemons from a coworker's lemon tree. I figure I can preserve the lemons by making more curd to save for later. Can it be used for anything else besides pie?


----------



## battyatty

Oldermom can you stick that little witch next to my name.... she eventually showed up almost 5 days late, but oh boy she is here now!

Well ladies as you know that was my last chance, DF and I talked a little yesterday and it is still a big fat *NO!* Not sure if there is much point in still temping although he agreed we could use it *Against *getting pregnant...

Feeling a little lost today..............
When I met my DF I had no intention of having any more children, but he changed my mind and now I am all consumed by it... my last chance to be a mother before it is too late. Now I feel cheated.... not because I cant get pregnant, but because we have lost both times we tried. I know why he is so adamant, he just cant go through the pain of the loss again..... but blaghhhh, it leaves me empty.

Thank you all for all you encouragement, laughter, tears and joy. You all are the most amazing bunch of women. I wish you all BFP this year, with all my heart! xxxx


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Oldermom can you stick that little witch next to my name.... she eventually showed up almost 5 days late, but oh boy she is here now!
> 
> Well ladies as you know that was my last chance, DF and I talked a little yesterday and it is still a big fat *NO!* Not sure if there is much point in still temping although he agreed we could use it *Against *getting pregnant...
> 
> Feeling a little lost today..............
> When I met my DF I had no intention of having any more children, but he changed my mind and now I am all consumed by it... my last chance to be a mother before it is too late. Now I feel cheated.... not because I cant get pregnant, but because we have lost both times we tried. I know why he is so adamant, he just cant go through the pain of the loss again..... but blaghhhh, it leaves me empty.
> 
> Thank you all for all you encouragement, laughter, tears and joy. You all are the most amazing bunch of women. I wish you all BFP this year, with all my heart! xxxx

I am so sorry, batty. I wish I could do or say more to help. Just know we are all here. :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Hi im new here and a little lost anxious and confused, I am 41 and just got a faint 2nd line from testing Saturday 11th and again still faint, I had a MC in october so very anxious time. fingers crossed for myself and for everyone else xxx


----------



## terripeachy

batty :hugs: I am so sorry AF showed up and that this was your last chance. Do you feel a little resentment towards him for changing his mind? I don't know how I would deal with it, so if you are having issues, you may want to call a counselor or something or make sure you guys continue talking about it and how each of you feels and what's in store for the future. I'm so sorry.

Blues-Yum! I love anything with artichokes in it. I don't know about the lemon curd. I'll do some searching and see what i can find. I also love lemon meringue pie, but I don't eat it very often. Sorry the Chargers lost. They started playing too late in the game last night. Oh, and it is fun looking at charts, but you can't obsess over them because every month is different. 

Vjean-yay!! I see the start of a rise going. Stay up temps!!!

Hi soanxious-Hope the line gets darker!


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning All well I've been up since 4Am so my temp again is questionable but I checked w a Reg thermometer and I've got a Low Grade temp 99.2 :shrug:
Feeling like stewed Poo once again I hope Im not getting something Nasty!! :nope:
DH will be home today so hopefully I'll get to rest!!

Batty I'm so sorry for everything U are dealing W U guys really need to sit down and Lay everything out on the Table!!! :hugs:

Welcome Soanxious Hope that line gets darker!!!


----------



## moni77

Sorry Batty!


----------



## garfie

Batty - BIG :hugs: to you hun and of course you are all consumed by it - we all are. I hope you have an ooooops next month:winkwink:

So - Hi and welcome - I hope your line gets darker it's such a worry for us women of a certain age - I'm sorry for your loss:hugs:

Sis - Aw hun it doesn't sound nice what you are getting - how do you feel in yourself is it like a fluey thing? achey?:hugs:

AFM - I have tested again - Neg so still in limbo land and I was mortified last night I farted in front of hubby (never in 7 years have I done that:blush:) luckily he was watching river monsters - so hope he thought it was on the telly:haha: but then you know when you start giggling to yourself and you can't control it? - well that was me last night think I gave the game away oooooops - can I blame it on senility (I'm 42) :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry you're feeling bad Sis. It is wintertime, so it happens. Hopefully you feel better later today, and yes, you need a rest.

garfie-You are a mess. That cracked me up. I remember one time I tooted in front of hubs, and I was like "I just stepped on a frog!" IT was just a little squeaker. He laughed. Guys think it is SOOO funny, but I don't like doing that in front of him. Sorry you're still in limboland. A few more days now. My temp dropped a tenth this morning. I'm still a smidge hopeful, but if it drops tomorrow, I'm ready to move on.

Blues-I looked up lemon curd uses, and people put it in yogurt, tarts,granola, on pancakes, use it like a jam for toast, layer cakes, or lemon doughnuts (yum!). Those were the majority of uses that I found. i have a busy morning at work unfortunately, so I'll check in on you gals later! Have a good one.


----------



## Wish4another1

Good Monday morning ladies!
batty - I am so sorry - I hope you and the hubby keep talking - he might change his mind you never know!! and yes I support what others have said - we are all here for you :hugs:
terri - here is to hoping your temp goes up tomorrow!!:)
Sis- so many people are sick - I hope you knock out whatever it is and get to feeling much better!
soanxious - welcome these ladies are awesome here!!
garfie - so you are in limbo land... ugh!! I hate that land...

AFM- I did not feel good yesterday - I was crampy all day... and it was a little depressing since AF is supposed start around the 25th... :( but I did get the hubby to dance the dance with me Saturday and Sunday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SCORE!! 3 times in four days!! there is hope for us!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: OPK was very positive Saturday and very negative Sunday night - so hoping that is a good sign...
My temperature went up this morning... I don't know if it went up enough to signal that I for sure ovulated... 

Good luck to everyone testing this week... if my temp goes up tomorrow I guess I am officially in my TWW...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Blueshoney said:


> Do you all know what else I can use lemon curd for? I received about 20 fresh lemons from a coworker's lemon tree. I figure I can preserve the lemons by making more curd to save for later. Can it be used for anything else besides pie?

If you don't want to overdue the curd there's other uses for the lemons. We love 'em in salad dressing and squeezed into plain club soda. You could make frosting, cakes, cookies and other goodies. You could squeeze them all at once and have fresh lemon juice on hand for whatever. Looooove fresh lemons :) .



battyatty said:


> Oldermom can you stick that little witch next to my name.... she eventually showed up almost 5 days late, but oh boy she is here now!
> 
> Well ladies as you know that was my last chance, DF and I talked a little yesterday and it is still a big fat *NO!* Not sure if there is much point in still temping although he agreed we could use it *Against *getting pregnant...
> 
> Feeling a little lost today..............
> When I met my DF I had no intention of having any more children, but he changed my mind and now I am all consumed by it... my last chance to be a mother before it is too late. Now I feel cheated.... not because I cant get pregnant, but because we have lost both times we tried. I know why he is so adamant, he just cant go through the pain of the loss again..... but blaghhhh, it leaves me empty.
> 
> Thank you all for all you encouragement, laughter, tears and joy. You all are the most amazing bunch of women. I wish you all BFP this year, with all my heart! xxxx

:cry: I'm so sorry batty :( . Men really piss me off the way they feel like they can change the goals all around whenever it suits them :growlmad: . We'll be doin' just fine, not even thinking about whatever thing they come up with, then they'll come along and get us all hot and bothered about it then do a total 180 while we're left dealing with the emotional fallout and whatever else :nope: ; it's such bull man. I understand he's scared of another loss but damn, it's just not right to up and switch gears like that. Definitely keep talking about things 'cause I know if it were me, I don't know if the relationship would ultimately survive the resentment. I hope you find your peace doll :hugs: .


----------



## ERosePW

Garfie, I laughed out loud, at work, when I read your post! But I am most shocked by the fact that its the first time in SEVEN years that you've ever done it. I've known my DH about that long as well, and I can't even count the number of times he's heard me. I suppose I should have a little shame, but I really don't (although I bet he wishes I did!)

Batty, I'm so upset for you... I didn't realize that he was even the one who got the idea of another baby in your head to begin with. He must not understand that once a woman gets it in her head that she's gonna have a baby, she WANTS to have a baby desperately! Ugh, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine the frustration of not being on the same page with a decision as big as that. It makes me angry. :growlmad: Like Terri asked, are you feeling a lot of resentment? Or is this something that you will be able to accept in time?

Well, AFM, DH got home early yesterday, and we got our BD session in. I really hope we caught it in time! We usually BD just about everyday during the week of O. So I know our chances are decreased some since we only got Wed night and Sun, and who knows if we even caught it in time on Sun. But I'll enter the TWW gracefully and with hope. :) My temp did go up today, but its certainly not one of my typical post-O temps.... it's a big jump only because of how much it had dipped the couple of days prior. My chart is a bit funky anyway from the weird temps after the m/c. But anyway, I'll just hope my temps continue upwards and that FF will give me CHs. The TWW is much more fun and interesting if I get those red lines! lol


----------



## oldermom1975

Soanxious said:


> Hi im new here and a little lost anxious and confused, I am 41 and just got a faint 2nd line from testing Saturday 11th and again still faint, I had a MC in october so very anxious time. fingers crossed for myself and for everyone else xxx

Congrats and good luck So! It is never easy, is it? :hugs: to you and I hope you can relax a little very soon!


I love the potty talk on here!! My hubby is pretty used to my wind, what mortifies me (a little, anyway) are the unfortunate bathroom smells that sometimes occur....:blush:


----------



## Driving280

Oh no, Batty, I am so sorry. *hug*

Shouldn't have tested today (10 DPO) but couldn't help it and it was neg. Last pg, got a + on dpo 11...


----------



## terripeachy

oldermom1975 said:


> I love the potty talk on here!! My hubby is pretty used to my wind, what mortifies me (a little, anyway) are the unfortunate bathroom smells that sometimes occur....:blush:

HA!!HA!! :dohh:

Driving, my testing buddy, it's early, it's early. :hugs: Now, are you going to wait until the 15th, or are you on one-a-days? :haha: Sending tons of babydust your way and higher temps my way.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Batty~ I'm so sorry. :hugs:

sis ~ Sorry about all the family issues. :hugs:

ERosePW ~ I hope you caught the egg! 

SweetPotatoPi ~ Hey! We home school too. :thumbup: That's why we were able to leave for the western states on December 5. lol I love the flexibility in my life. Did not care for that trip though. 

AF due for me tomorrow. Saw some spot this am and was hoping for once she was coming a day early. But nothing since. Tomorrow will hopefully be the official cd 1. Just want to move onto next cycle already. Another non ttc cycle, but getting closer to the ttc one!


----------



## Driving280

Oh, Terri, I don't know! I have all these Wondfos looking at me sweetly... But sending some higher temperatures your way! I don't have all that much hope - the cycle was weird being the first one after D&C - no EWCM (I usually get enough for a pantiliner) and I was stunned when I got a pos OPK.... Are you going to be good and wait?


----------



## Blueshoney

Batty - I am so sorry :hugs: I can't believe having a baby was his idea and now he is all noptopus about it. That is just so hurtful. 

Erose- Yea for BDing!!! I hope you caught an egg or two! 

LOL We fart and burp in front of each other! We have no shame LOL


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-I'm still not counting you out just yet, but I know what you mean about being ready to move on. I thought I was right there with you when I got a temp jump this morning. I got a little bit excited but one jump is not saying anything, really.

Driving-Yup, I'm waiting. I don't really like testing. I always put a testing date, but I like to think of myself as more of a cheerleader than a participant. HA!!HA!! A lot of people get pregnant after mc's and d&c's, so I'm not surprised that you had a +opk. It seems your body turns into a fertile ground after those situations.

Blues-Your chart is looking good, babe!

I watched the great sperm race again, and am imagining where we are in the video. hee hee. I'm also obsessed with the beats headset Colin Kaepernick video 'I'm the man.' For those keeping up with football, I'm sure you've seen the commercial. The song is so catchy.

Have a great day ladies. :ninja: :jo:


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies feeling a Lil better this Am so hopefully I'm over the worse!!!

GL to All!!!!


----------



## Driving280

Your temp went up, Terri! Looks good! 
I am spotting - as I always do before AF. Gah. Well, I also spotted before my BFPs so who knows, but I tested again and negative (DPO 11) so I think I am out.


----------



## garfie

Lovely Temp spike Terri:happydance:

AFM - Tested Neg again - can't put in my temp either as hubby left the heating on all night:cry:

I am feeling sad (probably PMT) a girl I am friends with on another thread ( both of us got our BFP's at the same time) in fact my sticks were a lot stronger than hers:wacko: well anyway she went into labour this morning and now has had her baby - and as you know mine is a little angel - so today (although I'm trying not to show it especially to hubby) is a kind of emotional day for me. I'm happy for her of course - but............ 

Anyway I only have 2 sticks left to pee on and that's me out - for this month. I was going to buy some "decent" tests:haha: but good job I checked before I got to the counter I realised hubby had both of my cards:growlmad: and the bit of money I did have on me I had already spent on sons cooking stuff for school - ah well maybe it wasn't meant to be this month eh:dohh:

Sis - Glad you are feeling better:hugs:

Driving - Let's hope its BFP spotting :happydance:

Love to you all:kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wish4another1

Hi ladies! Hope your Tuesday is moving right along...
Terri - encouraged by your temperature increase today  
Garfie - my friend told me she was preg yesterday after she tried for two cycles :-/ I am happy for her - truly I am -but I wish it was that easy for us... I'm sorry for your loss and I imagine today is hard - treat yourself to something good today  
AFM- well I'm confused about the chart - my temps went up again today so I'm sure I ovulated but which day...so I don't know what dpo day I'm on - maybe dpo 2 or 3... Of course it doesn't help I started temping in the middle of the cycle ... And I have a habit of convincing my body I'm preggo when I'm not... And af is due 24th... I know I'll test before then!!! I just can't wait!!!
Good luck to all the testers this week!!! 
Baby dust to all!!


----------



## garfie

So ladies if I put in my missing temps (over Christmas late nights) FF has changed me to 10DPO (so not late yet) and it looks like I have been testing since.........:haha:

I'm going to go with this - as I hate to see gaps in my charts:happydance:

So in theory she should come tomorrow or I should get a BFP:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Sorry you're having such a rough day today, but congrats to your friend. Good call on adding those temps to your chart also. Save those sticks!!

Wish-looks like you O'd on CD11, but if you have another temp tomorrow, FF will give you crosshairs, I'm sure. Perfect timing!

I'm going to Daytona, FL this weekend, so no temping for me. It'll be the first time in 6 months that I haven't temped. weird...


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies! Been busy at work today, but thought I'd check in and say hello. Btw, terri, you'll be in my neck of the woods this weekend. :) I'm about 45 minutes from Daytona. In fact, my parents are coming to visit me starting tomorrow, and they'll be here for a week. 

My temps are NOT my post-O temps, so I'm thinking even though I got the LH surge on the OPK, that I may not have managed to spit an egg out. I got the temp jump yesterday, but only because it had dropped so much the day before. I expected it to continue rising today, but it dropped a little. So I believe this may end up being my first ever anovulatory cycle for me! Could be because of the recent m/c. I am feeling super crampy right now though, so who knows....maybe by some fluke, I am O'ing today, much later than normal after a pos OPK. I guess I'll know tomorrow, IF my temp finally jumps. Ugh. :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I will wave hello on Friday when I get to sunny Florida. I was checking the weather and it said 55 on Saturday. Grrr&#8230;that's the same that is here. I want warm weather!! hee hee. It'll be nice to be in a different state if only for a few days. 
As far as your temps go, you have to remember that your body is probably a little out of whack, so even though your temps may not be as high as they normally are, perhaps it's because your body is still adjusting. I am just guessing though. Remain confident, my friend.

It's pretty quiet around here, but I guess it forces me to do work at work too. boooo&#8230;hee hee. Now that I am getting closer to test day, I'm getting a little nervous. I don't really want to write that as I want to wait and see what happens tomorrow morning. My fingers are surely crossed for a higher temperature, though. It would really put me at ease. I think my test day is the 15th, but I am going to try to wait until the 16th at a minimum. I did just put a coupon for another FRER in my purse, but I have two tests waiting for me and I'm only going to use the coupon if necessary. HA!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yes, it is very quiet around here! Well, I have a positive opk and my ovary is a twitchin' so it's BD time tonight. Anxiously watching everyone else's progress. GL!


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Girls! Just checking in. :hugs::hugs::hugs: for Garfie and Batty. ERose - fx that you caught the egg!!! :spermy:

AFM, I had abundant CM yesterday, so now I'm wondering if I haven't ovulated yet, after all. So we :sex: ed last night. :winkwink:

GL to all the testers this week and welcome to Soanxious. Yep, we can all relate to being soooo anxious, so you've come to the right place! :thumbup:


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies, 
Well, I hate to say it but I'm back. I'm having a miscarriage as I'm typing this. I started to spot heavily on Friday and today it's turned into a full bleed. I had bloodwork done yesterday to confirm. My doc thinks it is a blighted ovum which is when a fertilized egg attaches itself to the uterine wall, but the embryo does not develop. I'm beyond devastated but I've had a feeling since Friday and I never actually felt any pregnancy symptoms. I just can't wait to get back to feeling normal. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Have fun Katie!!
And I hope it worked Future Mom. Our bodies tell us when it's time to get going.

Yeah, it's exciting keeping up with everyone. :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, kfs1, I am SOOO sorry. I don't have the words to say anything more except that I hope you get to feeling better soon, and thanks for letting us know. :hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

kfs ~ I am so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 so so Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh kfs1 I am so very very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Kfs- I too am so sorry to hear the news :-(


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Kfs, I'm so sorry to hear of your news. Please take care. :(


----------



## Katie Potatie

Question for you ladies because several of you temp (I don't and refuse to at this point because it will give me more to get crazy about and I'm already full of that with TTC). Taking the thermometers out of the picture, do you tend to notice you start to feel warm after you ovulate without looking at the thermometer? Like, your face starts to feel flushed and you can tell that your temperature has increased? 

I already got the positive OPK this morning, and ovary cramping throughout the day, now the cramping has stopped and although I still have fertile CM, my face is starting to feel flushed... But we haven't done the BD yet tonight!!! I was thinking the egg would release tomorrow and I'd have enough time for the swimmers to get where they needed to be, but now I'm concerned that she's already out there waiting, twiddling her thumbs!


----------



## ERosePW

Kfs... :( I am so so very very sorry to hear this news. My heart breaks for you. Huge, huge hugs to you. I hope you'll feel better soon. The next one WILL work. I know that doesn't bring much solace right at this very moment. But we'll help you get through this.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, yep, the weather is gonna be cold here, I don't like it either! :wacko:

Katie, I don't know if I always feel warm after O, but there have been months where I've been a little warm around O time, I just can't recall if it's during the LH surge, or right after...

DH and I made sure to BD tonight just in case my eggie was taking it's sweet time. Who knows. Guess I can hope my cramping earlier was O, and maybe my temp will go up tomorrow. I hope! :wacko:


----------



## Blueshoney

So with all the testing talk we had previously, I did a BOAS today. You know for science. Yea that's it! :haha: I got a big BFN! So I guess BOAS works for me.


----------



## oldermom1975

kfs1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Well, I hate to say it but I'm back. I'm having a miscarriage as I'm typing this. I started to spot heavily on Friday and today it's turned into a full bleed. I had bloodwork done yesterday to confirm. My doc thinks it is a blighted ovum which is when a fertilized egg attaches itself to the uterine wall, but the embryo does not develop. I'm beyond devastated but I've had a feeling since Friday and I never actually felt any pregnancy symptoms. I just can't wait to get back to feeling normal. :(

I am soooooooo sorry kfs!
BO's are horrible, horrible things. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Kfs - Aw hun I am so sorry - I have had a blighted ovum and really couldn't get my head round it I'd never even heard of one:wacko:

The good news is most women only ever have one - small comfort at the moment for you I know:flower:

Did your HCG levels rise then drop? - Have you had a scan to confirm?

I had to wait until nearly 10 weeks to confirm as my HCG was all over the place, but I agree trust your instinct.

Massive :hugs: here for you hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> So with all the testing talk we had previously, I did a BOAS today. You know for science. Yea that's it! :haha: I got a big BFN! So I guess BOAS works for me.


It's always for science. :winkwink:


----------



## garfie

Blues - Yay for science of course:winkwink:

ER - How are you today hun?:hugs:

Terri - Hope your temp stayed up and went up more :happydance:

Katie - I feel slightly warmer after o - not much though but then I do live in the UK:haha:

AFM - Bad temp drop today (but after adjusting things yesterday) seems more in line with a normal cycle - so that is good - Maybe a valentine baby?:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all, I don't think I can catch up now! My grandma passed away on Monday and I'm going to the US for a few days for her funeral so trying to get everything sorted at work (and home) first so I can go there without worrying about anything else. 

Sorry to hear your news, kfs.

Around the time I ovulated, I was so hot in the morning, I had trouble sleeping, but I think I was just looking at any signs since I'm feeling blind this month without my temps!


----------



## garfie

Fezzle - I'm so sorry to hear about the news of your Grandma - take care and have a safe trip:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Fezzle said:


> Hi all, I don't think I can catch up now! My grandma passed away on Monday and I'm going to the US for a few days for her funeral so trying to get everything sorted at work (and home) first so I can go there without worrying about anything else.
> 
> Sorry to hear your news, kfs.
> 
> Around the time I ovulated, I was so hot in the morning, I had trouble sleeping, but I think I was just looking at any signs since I'm feeling blind this month without my temps!

My condolences on the passing of your grandmother. My grandmas are both gone, but I miss them every day. :hugs::hugs:

Um, is Skeletor riding your cat in your avatar? Like it!


----------



## Fezzle

I wish it was actually my cat, but it's just a photo I saw someone post on Facebook and I liked it. I'll have to recreate it with my cats some day!


----------



## Hortensia

kfs1 - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-sorry about your grandma passing. Have a safe trip.

Katie-I get hot at random times, but I don't track it. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Well, girls, I took a test today and it was negative. :growlmad: Not sure how I'm feeling about that. My temps look good, but I am telling myself that Ffoe is wrong, even though I believed it for the last couple days. If that's the case, my temp should probably drop tomorrow or the next day OR it'll just jump up like never before. I'm ready for it to jump up. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle so sorry about the Passing of your Grandma I miss both of mine Daily!! :hugs:

Katie I usually get the chills after O because my body temp is higher so I get Cold easier if that makes any since!!! :haha:

AFM..... Temps are back to Norm guess it was the bug giving me high temps :(


----------



## ERosePW

Fezzle, so sorry about your Grandma. :hugs: Btw, I have not seen Skeletor since I was a kid, thanks for that laugh.

Garfie, I saw you mention your temp drop, but then looked at your chart and also saw AF arrived? Ugh. So sorry. But yes, Valentine baby!!! :flower:

Terri, maybe ff has your O day wrong. I didn't even notice how early it had put those lines...is that where they always were, or did ff move them? Maybe you're not as many dpo as it says. Here's to a giant jump tomorrow!

Blues, love that you BOAS! I love these science experiments. Who knew that a bunch of pregnant-wannabes like us could get so experimental! Those scientists have nuthin' on us, lol.

Afm, temp rise today, but I'm not convinced of O yet. I've seen that 98.2 temp at pre and post O both. I was staring at the thermometer cross-eyed while still in my mouth, and it took forever to even get to that point. FF is speculating between cd13-16 right now, so we'll see if I end up getting CHs.

EDIT
I suppose I should correct myself and quit whining. I just looked at my pregnancy chart from last month, and for two days after O, there was a very slow rise of temps under 98.2. I'm not sure why I'm having such a hard time believing I O'd. It's as if my dr office has me convinced that I won't O until after I've had real AF. Time to be more positive and say screw them, I most certainly will O! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Fezzle so sorry about the Passing of your Grandma I miss both of mine Daily!! :hugs:
> 
> Katie I usually get the chills after O because my body temp is higher so I get Cold easier if that makes any since!!! :haha:
> 
> AFM..... Temps are back to Norm guess it was the bug giving me high temps :(

Sis, I get whacko high temps sometimes too. Your chart is still looking good! I'm very hopeful for you! :flower:


----------



## Smiles013

Hiya ladies!!!! Just checking in and getting caught up with all the goings on.

Terri....BFN means nothing until AF shows so I'm not counting you out yet

ERose...hopefully you've O'd or will O and you'll be able to catch that egg before your parents come into town! But hey if you have to BD while they are there do it! Lol

Kfs...so so so sorry! BIG :hugs: for you. 

Fezzie....sorry to hear about your grandmother. :hugs:

Batty...how are you feeling? Making sure you're okay. :hugs:

As you can see I'm a hugger!!!!!! So to all the other ladies I've missed :hugs: to you all too.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-If you recall, FFoe didn't put my crosshairs down until Jan.11, which was 11dpo. hee hee. Normally I do O around the 13th, and that is why I believed it, but there is really no method to the madness because I also had those positive OPKs later in the week, and my temps were still jumping up and down. I'll give my temps a few more days.

Smiles-Thanks. I don't want to test again. I was thinking this morning that since I suck at POAS, maybe I didn't get enough pee enough on it. :wacko: HA!!HA!!

Sis-I'm glad your temps have gone back down to normal, but not that far down. I'm feeling good for you.

garfie-What happened? AF??? I see your blank chart too. Ugh!

oldermom-hey there!! muah!


----------



## mamadonna

No January bfp for me :-(


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry mamadonna. :hugs: 
Hopefully February will be it for you!


----------



## Driving280

Oh, Kfs1, I am so sorry :( :( *hug* Take care of yourself.


----------



## Driving280

Terri, your temps look so good so don't worry about the neg yet. I think the crosshairs could be wrong and you ovulated later... 

Big temp drop for me this morning - AF will come today or tomorrow...


----------



## terripeachy

Oh sorry, Driving. I hate that plunge. Every day I've been worried about it happening to me, although at this point it's going to completely blindside me. 

Sometimes I wish we didn't know what was going on, but other times I'm glad we do. Enjoy the rest of your day, as best you can. Cookies and candy time!!


----------



## VJean

Batty and Garfie- :hugs:

Sis- glad you're felling better! Hope your temps will straighten up now (and stay up!)

Terri- FX'd for a temp jump! And so jealous you are going to FL! It's warm in Texas right now, but the darn Cedar trees are killing everybody! Hope my allergies don't mess with my temps too much...

Wish- good luck! Looks like a number of us will be testing around the same time.

So- welcome! FX'd your lines continue to darken. We all understand being anxious at this time. I hope the 1st tri flies by for you and you can start to relax a little!

ERose- my temps are all over the place as well. It's amazing how much a cm, no matter how early can mess with our cycles. Jut another cruel joke from our hormones.....DAMN THEM! Glad you got an extra session in, just in case O was a little late! I'm pulling for you this month!

Fezzel- so sorry you lost your grandma. I hope you are able to wrap up home/work so you can focus on yourself and family while you are in the US. Where are you headed in the US? Hopefully someplace warm!

Kfs- so so sorry Hun! MC are unfair and completely suck! I know words don't always help you feel better in this situation, but I truly mean them. I understand what you are going thru and it does get easier, especially when you get that next BFP! Take some time for yourself!

AFM- nothing exciting to report. Just so happy that I think I am officially in the TWW! I just wish FFoe wouldn't make me wait 3 days to see my crosshairs. I didn't get to BD as much as we normally do before O bc I wasn't sure if/when I was going to, so I am not holding out much hope for this month. I'm trying to convince myself that it's ok to take a month off, especially after a D&C, but it isn't working. My deadline is fast approaching!:haha:

So where the heck are all the BFPs this month? We need someone to post some good news and sprinkle us with baby dust!


----------



## persephone13

Okay friends, I really need help. On a whim I took a test last night, just because they were there. And it kind of looks positive. But when I took one this morning it was negative. I'm so early I didn't even think it would work...I'm only 8 dpo...

https://oi42.tinypic.com/5b6a1j.jpg


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Well, girls, I took a test today and it was negative. :growlmad: Not sure how I'm feeling about that. My temps look good, but I am telling myself that Ffoe is wrong, even though I believed it for the last couple days. If that's the case, my temp should probably drop tomorrow or the next day OR it'll just jump up like never before. I'm ready for it to jump up. :flower:

Your not out yet, lady!! I have hope for you!



Sis4Us said:


> AFM..... Temps are back to Norm guess it was the bug giving me high temps :(

I am glad you are feeling better, at least! :flower:



ERosePW said:


> Afm, temp rise today, but I'm not convinced of O yet. I've seen that 98.2 temp at pre and post O both. I was staring at the thermometer cross-eyed while still in my mouth, and it took forever to even get to that point. FF is speculating between cd13-16 right now, so we'll see if I end up getting CHs.
> 
> EDIT
> I suppose I should correct myself and quit whining. I just looked at my pregnancy chart from last month, and for two days after O, there was a very slow rise of temps under 98.2. I'm not sure why I'm having such a hard time believing I O'd. It's as if my dr office has me convinced that I won't O until after I've had real AF. Time to be more positive and say screw them, I most certainly will O! :)

If you had had a later miscarriage, you would probably take longer to O- but not necessarily so with an earlier one. It always amuses/irritates me that some docs see fit to tell you that they don't view CP's as true miscarriages, but the instructions they give you post m/c don't always vary between the two. Thinking linearly, if they aren't the same, the instructions afterwards should be different. *sigh* Can't they just acknowledge that we view these as losses? :nope:




terripeachy said:


> oldermom-hey there!! muah!

:wave:



mamadonna said:


> No January bfp for me :-(

Sorry, mamadonna! :hugs:



persephone13 said:


> Okay friends, I really need help. On a whim I took a test last night, just because they were there. And it kind of looks positive. But when I took one this morning it was negative. I'm so early I didn't even think it would work...I'm only 8 dpo...

It looks pretty positive to me, too dark to be an evap...but you never know. Does your batch of tests have complaints lodged against them?
Good luck!!!

Garfie- Sorry about the old hag! I had hoped that at least one of us three testing buddies would end up with the gold, but alas. :hugs:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Persephone, I definitely see that BFP! Did it come up within the time frame? You're so early, maybe your pee wasn't as concentrated this morning. I would go get yourself an FRER and hold as long as possible! 

Terri, I'm not convinced of your O date, so don't worry about your negative today. What happens on FF if you take the positive OPKs out and just go by temps?

KFS so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## persephone13

The test said read within 5 minutes and at the five minute mark there it was. It got slightly darker after that but has since dried but I could still see it this morning. 

I will check the Lot number when I get home but I think these are fairly new so I'm not sure it's that. It could be that because I only had five hours sleep it wasn't enough time to concentrate the hcg. I am trying to hold it today and test this evening. I bought a FRER as well.


----------



## VJean

Persephone, that looks positive to me. Are you sure this mornings test was negative? I always get early BFPs on those tests bc the give me shadowy lines that I can make out, although they look negative to my DH. 

FX'd for ya! It's about time someone gave us something to look at!


----------



## persephone13

VJean said:


> Persephone, that looks positive to me. Are you sure this mornings test was negative? I always get early BFPs on those tests bc the give me shadowy lines that I can make out, although they look negative to my DH.
> 
> FX'd for ya! It's about time someone gave us something to look at!

Well it looked very white...but I didn't want get my hopes up so I just trashed it. I'm just so on edge about being happy for it.


----------



## Fezzle

persephone- good luck! I hope that line gets darker!

vjean- I'm going to NJ so no such luck with warm weather!

terri- I think you o'd later too!


----------



## ERosePW

Persephone, it certainly looks like a line on the one you posted. Perhaps it's just still too early and today's didn't pick it up. Keep us updated in the morning! Cheering you on here. :)

Terri, I think it's a consensus. You may very well have O'd a few days later. I do remember now, it took a while for ff to put your CHs up. It put them where I wouldn't have expected. So not losing hope just yet.

Oldermom, thank you, and yes I certainly agree! Ugh. :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm so sorry for your loss *kfs* :hugs: .

Wishing your grandmommy good journey *Fezzle* :hugs: .

Yep, the flexibility is one of the best things about homeschooling *MomO3G* :) .

Hope you get a darker line later *persephone* :flower: .


----------



## ERosePW

VJean said:


> ERose- my temps are all over the place as well. It's amazing how much a cm, no matter how early can mess with our cycles. Jut another cruel joke from our hormones.....DAMN THEM! Glad you got an extra session in, just in case O was a little late! I'm pulling for you this month!
> 
> AFM- nothing exciting to report. Just so happy that I think I am officially in the TWW! I just wish FFoe wouldn't make me wait 3 days to see my crosshairs. I didn't get to BD as much as we normally do before O bc I wasn't sure if/when I was going to, so I am not holding out much hope for this month. I'm trying to convince myself that it's ok to take a month off, especially after a D&C, but it isn't working. My deadline is fast approaching!

Vjean, I totally agree! What a confusing cycle this has been. Everything seems like a mystery. Glad you're in the TWW now. I didn't get to bd as much either, since DH was out of town for a few days. I'm not really expecting much this cycle, but there's always that hope. :) Hopefully CHs will show up soon for us both. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies! Yeah, I'm just waiting patiently. It hasn't been too bad considering I didn't get those crosshairs until a few days ago, but STILL! hee hee. 

persephone-I hope the line gets darker too because I don't see much, but that's my m.o. :jo: hee hee. It's still pretty early too. I hate how on Ffoe all these people have positive tests at like 8dpo. I guess I'm just too cautious. :wacko:

ttcinseattle-not sure. I messed with FF earlier and took those OPKs out, but I forget what happened. Everything will right itself in a few days, I'm sure. I do know that this has been my longest cycle since tracking in August, so that's something noteworthy, I guess.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX that line shows Darker Persephone!!!! ;)

:dust: to Everyone still waiting to Test !!!!!

:hugs: to All that got AF!!!!

Starting to lose hope here I've had my PreAf headache all day .... Thinking I Od early like suspected guess we will see what the Am brings!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I think you may be right, Sis. Without your meds, you O early and your LP is really short. Sorry you're getting the dreaded headache.

I'm feeling pretty irritable. I've been SO patient this cycle. I just don't know how much longer I can wait. I snapped at hubs today because he was being his usual self. I asked him if he wanted to go out to dinner first thing this morning. He said he'd let me know by lunchtime. Well, right before lunchtime I asked him again (because my lunch choice depends on what I'm eating for dinner) and he was like 'Well, what time?' Now, I get home at the same time every day and I'm free the rest of the night tonight so I said 'You tell me. You're the one that's busy.' Then he asked again 'what time do you want to go?' I said 'Nevermind. I changed my mind. I'll just get pizza when I get home.' When I got on the computer later in the afternoon he said immediately '7:30.' HA!!HA!! I just said 'yeah, see you there.' Now I don't even feel like going out to dinner anymore, but I will. :haha: I'm a messan irritable, non-cramping, non-pre AF mess. *This better be a freaking sign!!!* I have been trying to work on my patience, and this TTC is definitely helping, but c'mon body. Work with me!


----------



## Wish4another1

terri - girl... you should never ask for patience... cause if you do - FF messes up your chart ...and has you test early... and then you might want to :bike: over the husband...:brat: 
just messing around... hang in there friend... you will know soon enough... here's hoping for a high temp tomorrow

Persephone - big FX for darker line for you - but I can see a line on this one :happydance:

fezzle sorry to hear about your grandma :hugs: hope you trip to the US is safe and uneventful...

AFM - day 3 DPO... not really any signs of anything different this cycle so far...the girls have been sore but they always are after O... cramp here and there but I always thought cramps were a bad sign - anytime of the month!!! FF didn't tell me O date yet... oh well... want to be hopeful but afraid to be!! :shrug:

Good luck to anyone testing this week - next week it will be me!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling Terri I've been a Mess all day too guess that's why I'm so Bummed out already!!!
W being sick and dealing w my Sons truck and this house it's been a Week already!!

We just bought him new Exhaust for Xmas and now his engine is Fd up its a 1973 and never wants to work when it's suppose to now its just more money !!! Grrrr :(

Hope u get to chill at dinner and relax a Lil!! ;)


----------



## Driving280

AF got me.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Driving :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

I'm sorry Driving. :(


----------



## garfie

Grrrrrr so I just typed out a post and the pooter ate it:haha:

So sorry for those that AF got BIG :hugs: let's get on and make us a special Valentine Baby:happydance:

Good luck to the ladies waiting to test :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - A strange thing happened yesterday - not only did she arrive (once I had adjusted my chart I knew she would be here on time and I also knew FF had it wrong!) anyway it was wet and windy in the UK (like most days:haha:) and I had a little white feather stuck to my front door (for those of you that remember I said my friend (on another thread me and her were bump buddies and she had just had her baby - I sadly lost mine:cry:) now I'm not usually a suspicious person but does anyone else believe that could of been my angel popping down to say hi?:shrug:

It kind of made me feel warm and fuzzy inside :cry:

So for now my plan of action is stalk you ladies, to join the gym next week, enjoy my sons 13 birthday weekend:dohh: and try again (without hubby knowing anything when I'm O etc) oh and of course getting a BFP!:happydance:

Today though I'm feeling sorry for myself so a bit later I'm off to do some retail therapy:happydance:

Have a nice day:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Older - Just realised me and you are cycle buddies this month - what's a day between friends:haha:

Hey maybe we can be testing buddies again and pee on some dandelion leaves:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

I am really sorry Driving. :hugs:
TTC suuuuuuuuucks!!!!!

Goodness ladies, we need some good news on this thread!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I'm feeling pretty irritable. I've been SO patient this cycle. I just don't know how much longer I can wait. I snapped at hubs today because he was being his usual self. I asked him if he wanted to go out to dinner first thing this morning. He said he'd let me know by lunchtime. Well, right before lunchtime I asked him again (because my lunch choice depends on what I'm eating for dinner) and he was like 'Well, what time?' Now, I get home at the same time every day and I'm free the rest of the night tonight so I said 'You tell me. You're the one that's busy.' Then he asked again 'what time do you want to go?' I said 'Nevermind. I changed my mind. I'll just get pizza when I get home.' When I got on the computer later in the afternoon he said immediately '7:30.' HA!!HA!! I just said 'yeah, see you there.' Now I don't even feel like going out to dinner anymore, but I will. :haha: I'm a messan irritable, non-cramping, non-pre AF mess. *This better be a freaking sign!!!* I have been trying to work on my patience, and this TTC is definitely helping, but c'mon body. Work with me!

Your chart still looks pretty good, Terri! I had some MAJOR irritability these past two cycles because of the extra hormones I was taking (and the pregnancy in the first cycle). I hope this means the same for you!



Sis4Us said:


> I know the feeling Terri I've been a Mess all day too guess that's why I'm so Bummed out already!!!
> W being sick and dealing w my Sons truck and this house it's been a Week already!!
> 
> We just bought him new Exhaust for Xmas and now his engine is Fd up its a 1973 and never wants to work when it's suppose to now its just more money !!! Grrrr :(
> 
> Hope u get to chill at dinner and relax a Lil!! ;)

:hugs: Sis!



garfie said:


> AFM - A strange thing happened yesterday - not only did she arrive (once I had adjusted my chart I knew she would be here on time and I also knew FF had it wrong!) anyway it was wet and windy in the UK (like most days:haha:) and I had a little white feather stuck to my front door (for those of you that remember I said my friend (on another thread me and her were bump buddies and she had just had her baby - I sadly lost mine:cry:) now I'm not usually a suspicious person but does anyone else believe that could of been my angel popping down to say hi?:shrug:
> 
> It kind of made me feel warm and fuzzy inside :cry:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I have a book I am keeping for my :angel: babies. Did you keep the feather? That was a hug from above, lady. :flow:



garfie said:


> Older - Just realised me and you are cycle buddies this month - what's a day between friends:haha:
> 
> Hey maybe we can be testing buddies again and pee on some dandelion leaves:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sounds like a plan! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

My mental health is back at 85% today. hee hee. Thank you all. It's funny because even though my temp dropped to 98 today, it's still above my 97.95 coverline, and that stupid witch isn't here yet. Yay. I also looked at Ffoe and it said under testing date 'now!' I thought that was pretty cute, although I'm not testing. I have never gotten that far along in the program to see how things change, so that was my pick me up.

garfie-Yes, that white feather was a hug from above. What a sweet story. :hugs: And I totally agree about not telling DH about anything. My hubs said last night 'If you do get pregnant are you going to wait 3 months before you tell me? :dohh: I said 'Well, if you don't want to know, I'll try to keep it from you, but I'm sure my puking will be a tell-tale sign.' He is so silly. I'm telling him first, well, maybe after you guys, but first in real life!

oldermom-you're so right. We need some good news, fast!


----------



## Sis4Us

No good news here sorry wish I had some :shrug:!!!!

Temps is still the same and got another BFN been having some mild cramping so I guess we will see what my temp does in the AM!!!!

Garfie hug from above for sure!!! :hugs:
:dust: to everyone waiting to test!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

well I don't know if I have good news ...but FF gave me cross hairs - but not on the day I thought... ugh... I really thought O date was Sunday -but the chart says Monday... regardless no testing till end of next week... so I will just go on about my business and try not to make every twitch a preg symptom... :)

love the feather story - my friend had a son that passed and every time she goes to his grave she sees a white butterfly... so sweet...

terri - here's hoping higher temps tomorrow:thumbup:

driving - sorry the witch arrived... :(


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Ffoe sometimes changes the crosshairs, so it might move back to Sunday. I'm pretty sure you're covered either way.

Driving-My testing buddy, sorry AF got you. Boooooooooo...

Sis-Another day of steady temps. What can you do? 

Fx and :dust: for everyone that still has to test. We're counting on you to pull up our spirits!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Right Terri I think I'd rather the highs and lows but the flat lines drive me Batty!! :nope:
Oh well we sit and wait :shrug:

My Taste is heightened today but prob due to that cold I had who knows !!

Wish usually O day is the lowest temp but FF will put it according to coverline I would say on a incline U Od between sun-Mon!!! GL


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks Sis- hubby and I Dtd sat n sun night so I am hoping that will do the trick... My hubby can't go every day so I have to be super intentional about timing... This is the first month I witness the temperature flux - so I am encouraged... 

Good luck to the testers coming up this weekend... Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Garfie, such a sweet story about the feather. :flower: Btw, I'm also glad you'll TTC on the sly. :winkwink:

Sis, your chart still looks good to me! I don't mind when my temps stay even during certain times of my cycle, but I'm sure you're at a point where you'd prefer to see another rise. But it still looks good!

Terri, sorry for the drop... But as we always say, it ain't over til AF shows, and it is still above the CL. I recall someone on here saying that they had a drop once, right before getting a bfp. 

Wish, yay for CHs! I agree that your O day could've been either of those days, or maybe right in between, like while you were sleeping. :)

Afm, got my CHs today also, along with a nice temp jump. My chart isn't going to be a very pretty one with my pre-O temps being all over the board. But I can look past that. :winkwink: Wish DH had been in town. I'd feel better if we'd gotten more BDing in.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I'm really happy with your high temperature today. I hope it stays way up, and I think your BD schedule was fine. Of course we always have doubts that it wasn't enough or the one day you didn't do it, you should have, but now we just have to wait. I think ttc got that drop the day she tested, and it was a BFP. I may have to waste my last test tomorrow just because. I can always buy more. hee hee.

Wish-Isn't charting exciting? I could seriously look at charts all day. But each one and everybody is different, but it's just a fun pastime for me.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I'd love if you tested again. :winkwink: Do you ever have any notice that AF is coming, like cramping before, or spotting, or bloating, or anything? If so, do you feel any of that now? 

My chart looks like a lie detector test. Lol. After I said "all over the board" in my last post, I got a visual of an actual board painted yellow with checkers all over it. I think ttc is making me a little nuts. Hopefully by the time I get another bfp, I won't already be the one who "flew over the cuckoo's nest". :winkwink:


----------



## VJean

Sorry Driving! The :witch: is evil!

Terri, hoping your temp pulls back up!

Wish, ERose, YAY for CH! Got mine this morning also, but not happy with the days we BD'd. Oh well, have to focus on the fact that it only takes 1 :spermy: to make a baby! What day will you start testing? I'm a horrible early tester! No self control at all. :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

VJean said:


> Sorry Driving! The :witch: is evil!
> 
> Terri, hoping your temp pulls back up!
> 
> Wish, ERose, YAY for CH! Got mine this morning also, but not happy with the days we BD'd. Oh well, have to focus on the fact that it only takes 1 :spermy: to make a baby! What day will you start testing? I'm a horrible early tester! No self control at all. :haha:

You have come to the right place then! :thumbup:

I started testing this past cycle at 7dpo. I have never gotten a positive before 13dpo, but I don't let that bother me too much. :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

VJean said:


> Sorry Driving! The :witch: is evil!
> 
> Terri, hoping your temp pulls back up!
> 
> Wish, ERose, YAY for CH! Got mine this morning also, but not happy with the days we BD'd. Oh well, have to focus on the fact that it only takes 1 :spermy: to make a baby! What day will you start testing? I'm a horrible early tester! No self control at all. :haha:

I think right now I have my test date set for jan 26. That would be based on waiting until 14dpo. I don't think I got my bfp last month until 14-15dpo, so I may not be one of the lucky ones that gets early BFPs, lol. However, that said, I really have no self-restraint either, and I always end up testing early! So I'll let you know how I do, lol!

Last month, my first suspicion that I might be prego, was that I wasn't getting the brown spotting that I inevitably get every cycle before AF. Sometimes it's 5-6 days before AF, it's really irritating. Other times, it's only a couple days prior. But after I realized hmm, I haven't been getting ANY spotting, I looked at my other charts to see when the latest was that I'd gotten it, and sure enough, it was supposed to have already started by that time. That triggered me to test the first time, although I got a bfn at 12 or 13dpo. Then it was sure enough a bfp a day or two later. I'm sure if that spotting doesn't show again this month, I will have my hopes up, and I'll start testing early. For me it was THE only sign that I had that lead me to believe AF might not be coming for me. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose I think LTTC make us all "Bat Shit Crazy" :rofl:

I know my temps are up still but I guess I just like to talk myself down cuz its worse falling flat on my Face after Getting my hopes Up!! :nope:

Today is my Mimi's Passing anniversary so was really hoping she would bring me that BFP but its fine maybe she has other plans for us!! 

Also Erose if u always get that spotting that's Asign of Low P so I would get that P checked 7dpo it might be what u need to get u that sticky bean!! ;)

DH is feeling bad now and being a Baby why R guys such weenies In more ways than one!! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-Thanks. Yay for crosshairs, but like I said before, now is not the time to second guess about your BD schedule. I'm sure you guys did plenty as well and this will be your month. C'mon last day of January! hee hee. 

ERose-I usually start cramping the day before, and amazingly..I was cramping a little on Monday night thinking that AF was going to come early because Ffoe was wrong about me even ovulating and putting those stupid crosshairs up. But...nothing. Now, I don't feel anything. It's as if I'm in the middle of my cycle. My coworker is 40 or 41 and had a baby six months ago and before she realized she was prego, she thought she was having menopause. I hate to say that, but that's what it seems like. AF is due, and nothing. 

Sis-:hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - I have that same spotting - brownish up to 5 days before actual AF... I thought it was low hormones but didn't know which one until I got on this forum... so I guess I will test early so that I can get into my dr ASAP to get progesterone if I am going to need it...
BUT I haven't had a BFP for 18 years (since my youngest was born) so its kinda hard to think I will get one before missing AF...

terri - you never know - not feeling anything could be a GREAT sign!! I am FX that it is... I am anxious for you!!! 

oldermom - we all got CH so I guess we are testing buddies... 
:thumbup:

vjean - if I did O on Monday - which is where CH are - I am not happy with my BDing either... I guess we just have to wait and see... please one good :spermy: make it to the egg!!!!!!

:hugs: to all!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> Erose - I have that same spotting - brownish up to 5 days before actual AF... I thought it was low hormones but didn't know which one until I got on this forum... so I guess I will test early so that I can get into my dr ASAP to get progesterone if I am going to need it...
> BUT I haven't had a BFP for 18 years (since my youngest was born) so its kinda hard to think I will get one before missing AF...

In the seven years before DD, I had spotting before AF EVERY month. Some months it was 2 days, some closer to 5. It was a luteal deficiency for me.

Oh, and I like the new pic!


----------



## Wish4another1

[/QUOTE]

In the seven years before DD, I had spotting before AF EVERY month. Some months it was 2 days, some closer to 5. It was a luteal deficiency for me.

Oh, and I like the new pic![/QUOTE]



Thanks that pic was taken in 2012 but its one of favorites :)

what did you do about a luteal deficiency? is there anything I can do over the counter? I don't have an OB-GYN just my regular doc... and no FE... and I can't order progesterone cream from the UK apparently :dohh:


----------



## VJean

oldermom1975 said:


> VJean said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Driving! The :witch: is evil!
> 
> Terri, hoping your temp pulls back up!
> 
> Wish, ERose, YAY for CH! Got mine this morning also, but not happy with the days we BD'd. Oh well, have to focus on the fact that it only takes 1 :spermy: to make a baby! What day will you start testing? I'm a horrible early tester! No self control at all. :haha:
> 
> You have come to the right place then! :thumbup:
> 
> I started testing this past cycle at 7dpo. I have never gotten a positive before 13dpo, but I don't let that bother me too much. :haha:Click to expand...

It feels good to not be alone in my craziness! I actually haven't peed on anything for 4 days and I have to say, it feels weird! I have an extra 5 minutes in the morning and I don't know what to do with it. And I find myself holding my pee before I go home for work and then realize I don't have to! I can pee freely for 4 more days!

On that note, Terri, bc I O'd earlier than I thought I would, I probably should move my test date up. The 27th is a respectable test date, at 14 DPO.....but who am I kidding? I'll start testing on the 21st.


----------



## winterbabi

AF showed up on the 6th &#128546;


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> Thanks that pic was taken in 2012 but its one of favorites :)
> 
> what did you do about a luteal deficiency? is there anything I can do over the counter? I don't have an OB-GYN just my regular doc... and no FE... and I can't order progesterone cream from the UK apparently :dohh:

I was able to get oral progesterone from my regular doc once a progesterone deficiency was confirmed with a blood test (done roughly 7dpo). I take a different form of progesterone now, but the oral stuff will help.
I also take a B complex vitamin once a day. There are some Americans on this thread who take progesterone cream. Is it all from the UK?



VJean said:


> It feels good to not be alone in my craziness! I actually haven't peed on anything for 4 days and I have to say, it feels weird! I have an extra 5 minutes in the morning and I don't know what to do with it. And I find myself holding my pee before I go home for work and then realize I don't have to! I can pee freely for 4 more days!
> 
> On that note, Terri, bc I O'd earlier than I thought I would, I probably should move my test date up. The 27th is a respectable test date, at 14 DPO.....but who am I kidding? I'll start testing on the 21st.

Do you want me to change your testing date? :)



winterbabi said:


> AF showed up on the 6th &#128546;

I am sorry winterbabi!!:hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

I'm sorry AF reared her ugly head winterbabi :hugs:


----------



## VJean

Oldermom- yes please. :)

Winterbabi- :hugs: Sorry girl!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry winterbabi.

I had cramping all last night and couldn't sleep. When I woke up at my normal time to go pee, there was one clot. I think that will be my cycle. I put in a tampon only because I do have to work today, but the tampon is only collecting residual blood. Maybe there is something wrong with my uterine lining. Who the freak knows. BUT...since I put in a tampon, I call this "light", not spotting, even though I most likely won't be getting a full flow. The last two months, I felt like we were SOO close. Onto February.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Winterbabi!!! :hugs:

Terri I have a feeling I'll be joining U soon been having cramps too!! :hugs:
Hope Feb brings us Lil Love Bugs!!!


----------



## ERosePW

*Vjean*, I also meant to say, I think your BDing schedule was fine! (I love how you left that row on your chart for everyone to see, maybe I should do that!). You BD the 2 days prior to O day, so I think you got plenty of spermies in there that would've been waiting around for eggie. I'm not happy at all with my bd schedule... DH was super sweet to rush back into town the day I figured I was O'ing, but I'm used to us getting in many sessions for several days leading up to it. But I'm staying positive...who knows, maybe we hit it at the right time.

*Sis* and *oldermom*, thanks for the info on the spotting... I do have a script now for prometrium, which he said is a progesterone supp, and he gave me 60 of them. But he said just to take it as soon as I see a bfp, and continue taking it. He said if I take it the entire TWW and I'm not prego, then it will delay AF and make my cycles longer, and it'll have me wondering for several extra days if I'm prego or not. So he thought it would be fine to just start taking it if I get a bfp, so I'm hoping that he's right, and that he's not just being flaky. I'm happy to take your honest opinions on this. I like his idea a lot, because I hate the idea of delaying AF if I'm not prego, and causing my cycles to be longer. But I did wonder if I start taking it by the time I see a bfp, if it would be too late...?

*Wish*, too bad I can't send you some of mine! Lol. 60 seemed excessive if I'm just sitting around waiting for a bfp before I even take them. But like oldermom said, if you get a blood test done and have it confirmed, maybe your dr will go ahead and write you a script.

*Terri*, big hugs to you, my friend. Screw AF. Sorry for your cramps keeping you awake last night. It's bad enough when we don't get BFPs, so then add the icky cramping and everything else, it really does suck. Here's to a Valentines surprise for you. :flower:

*Winterbabi*, so sorry for AF!! Another potential Valentines surprise then!!

To everyone else, good morning!! Looks like many of us just O'd within the last few days and will be testing around the same time. :)

Afm, my parents arrived yesterday, so I'll be checking in but won't have as much time to write. Sadly, I thought my mom and I would get to look at baby stuff since I don't see her very much. But such is life. Now we'll be drinking some wine and frilly drinks and just chatting and enjoying our time together. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - I have called to make an appointment - I may not get an appointment to affect this cycle - but maybe the next one!! if no BFP next week :) thanks for the info:hugs:

Terri - BOO for AF... Have a wonderful glass of your favorite wine tonight and enjoy your weekend in Florida!! :coolio:

Winterbabi - again BOOOOOO for AF...sorry she got you too...

boy this January we did not see enough BFP in the over 35 ladies... :nope:

AFM - I am crabby today - I hope that is not PMS and its just lack of sleep - my hubby got up at 2 am this morning...and kept me up laughing at Duck Dynasty last night... grrrrr 
then the cat got milk and I didnt to eat my cereal for breakfast!!! you know you are crabby if you are upset at your mother for giving her cat milk!!
oh well... no real symptoms of pg - but hoping it just early... hoping my little nugget hasn't made himself snuggy in the uterus yet... 

Ladies - I hope you have a great weekend - its the last deer season here - and my and the hubby will be out looking for bambi... :wohoo:


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose I take my P 3Dpo or 2dp trigger and AF always shows maybe a Lil lighter sometimes but I've never had to stop taking it to get AF!!
GL!!!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I wonder about your doctor's recommendation too. I guess you just have to start testing early so when you see a faint line, you can start taking it. 

Blues-your chart is looking fab-o! Getting a little excited over here. 

Wish-How come you only go to a regular doctor and not an ob/gyn? Sorry you're grumpy today. I know if my hubs woke me up to talk about ANYTHING, I would be none too happy. I even get mad at him for waking me from the couch to tell me it's time to go to bed! hee hee. Hope you find bambi. I do like deer jerky.

Sis-Yes, love bugs for February. That would be so nice. Time to get my brain centered around that idea. Happy Friday!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose- I agree with terri not seeing dr logic - I would have a hard time not taking those pills immediately after O... but you are right - I don't want a longer cycle... 

terri - I don't see a OB-GYN because my family dr does all my yearly stuff - AND I LOVE HER... i've been seeing her for 15 years... She will tell me if she is comfortable giving me a script. if not she will refer me to a OB-GYN - she referred me immediately to an FE last year because of my age... but that wasn't a great experience for my husband and I... we have some fundamental beliefs different than the FE and he wouldn't listen to what we wanted... so we are choosing to try naturally - even though our FE told us (abruptly :growlmad:) less than 5% chance... we figure God and 5% sounds pretty good... :yipee:

but I am going to do everything I can - like take supplements and investigate if progesterone will help - then after I have done all I can - I will try really hard to keep a positive attitude (this site helps me with that) and let God give us the other 95%!!! 

cramping now... stinks... seems like every other cycle now... all well... Feb is the month of love right??? :happydance::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri- sorry AF got you! I was so hopeful for you this month! 

Erose- I hope you have a great weekend with your mom!

AFM-blech I think I may be getting sick :(. I've been stuffy and sneezy for the past 2 dys. I had a lot of cramps last night so I think I'm about. In past cycles I've had cramping about 4-5 days before AF is due. :( i thought we had a good chnce this month. We bd from the end of AF until O.


----------



## terripeachy

You still have a few more days, Blues. Don't give up yet. And same for you, Wish. you are not out until you see AF.

ERose-Yeah, enjoy spending time with your mom. I forgot to say that earlier.

I can't believe we are already halfway through January and only one BFP. I'm hoping the end of the month is better. C'mon spermies!! Find your way!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Sorry winterbabi.
> 
> I had cramping all last night and couldn't sleep. When I woke up at my normal time to go pee, there was one clot. I think that will be my cycle. I put in a tampon only because I do have to work today, but the tampon is only collecting residual blood. Maybe there is something wrong with my uterine lining. Who the freak knows. BUT...since I put in a tampon, I call this "light", not spotting, even though I most likely won't be getting a full flow. The last two months, I felt like we were SOO close. Onto February.

Is it normal for you to only bleed very lightly? It is possible you have some sort of hormone imbalance (like progesterone)- maybe your lining is too thin. Something to keep in mind, anyway. Sorry about the witch- she seems to come with a bang when you least expect her. :hugs:



ERosePW said:


> *Sis* and *oldermom*, thanks for the info on the spotting... I do have a script now for prometrium, which he said is a progesterone supp, and he gave me 60 of them. But he said just to take it as soon as I see a bfp, and continue taking it. He said if I take it the entire TWW and I'm not prego, then it will delay AF and make my cycles longer, and it'll have me wondering for several extra days if I'm prego or not. So he thought it would be fine to just start taking it if I get a bfp, so I'm hoping that he's right, and that he's not just being flaky. I'm happy to take your honest opinions on this. I like his idea a lot, because I hate the idea of delaying AF if I'm not prego, and causing my cycles to be longer. But I did wonder if I start taking it by the time I see a bfp, if it would be too late...?
> :)

I only suggest it because my loss in August was likely due to the progesterone deficiency. When I started the bleeding (on the day I received the positive test, ironically), I started taking the progesterone (an emergency send from my doc), but the bleeding would not stop. Brown icky blood, lots of it- for days. It would slowly stop, then start again with red then moving to brown blood, and that was my pattern for the first week. By the second week, it had stopped, but that was also when I figured out my tests had stopped getting darker. When it was confirmed I had lost the baby, that period was the lightest I think I have ever had, it was basically heavy spotting for one day. I had no lining left to shed. 
I don't want to sound pushy, and I hope I don't. I just don't want any of you ladies going through that (or going through that again). :flower:




Wish4another1 said:


> Erose- I agree with terri not seeing dr logic - I would have a hard time not taking those pills immediately after O... but you are right - I don't want a longer cycle...
> 
> terri - I don't see a OB-GYN because my family dr does all my yearly stuff - AND I LOVE HER... i've been seeing her for 15 years... She will tell me if she is comfortable giving me a script. if not she will refer me to a OB-GYN - she referred me immediately to an FE last year because of my age... but that wasn't a great experience for my husband and I... we have some fundamental beliefs different than the FE and he wouldn't listen to what we wanted... so we are choosing to try naturally - even though our FE told us (abruptly :growlmad:) less than 5% chance... we figure God and 5% sounds pretty good... :yipee:
> 
> but I am going to do everything I can - like take supplements and investigate if progesterone will help - then after I have done all I can - I will try really hard to keep a positive attitude (this site helps me with that) and let God give us the other 95%!!!
> 
> cramping now... stinks... seems like every other cycle now... all well... Feb is the month of love right??? :happydance::headspin::headspin:

It is hard when our partners in medicine don't act on our wishes. :growlmad: :hugs: to you!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I too feel that my Loss was due to my Low P and Possible immune issues cuz it was a early Loss went to the ER days B4 cuz I was very Ill like food Poisioning Ill my body was fighting in a BAD way!!!
Do what u think is best Erose I would get that P checked this cycle then maybe decide due to those results ;)


----------



## Wish4another1

well ladies I got my Dr. appointment on the 23rd... It will be too late to test at 7 DPO this cycle - wouldn't it be a miracle if I just happen to be BFP on that day -(AF is supposed to arrive 24/25)... im dreaming!!! 
....:headspin::headspin::headspin:

but if not - then I got a headstart on the next cycle!!

Thank you ladies for all your encouragement!!! 

BFP or bust... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

That's great Wish! I hope you get it too and don't have to go to the appointment. I also forgot to say that I love your new picture. You guys are too cute.

I'm headed to FL! Have a nice weekend everyone and see you when I get back. I'm already pre-gaming for my flight. HA!!HA!! Wine's cheaper at home. :)


----------



## Driving280

Sorry, Terri ... You'll be my buddy again next month and we'll both get our bfps!


----------



## ERosePW

Wish I had more time to read and catch up properly! 

Thanks again girls, i think I will go ahead with the P test. May not be this cycle since my parents are in town, but next cycle then. I'd like to know if it is low, or at least rule it out. Oldermom, taking the P supps during TWW doesn't affect your cycles? Wonder if the other gals I've read about were on too high of a dose then... Do you take prometrium or something else?

Terri, have fun in FL! Too bad it's gotten chilly here. :(

Afm, when I entered my temp this morning, FF changed my O day to cd16. Which makes more sense to me anyway. My coverline seemed a bit low when comparing to my other charts, so 98.0 seems right. And my post-O temps are more consistent with my other charts now too. Thank goodness I was feeling cramps that day and thinking I might O that day (since my temps weren't as high as usual). If I hadn't had a suspicion, we may not have BD that day. But I had told DH I thought the egg might be taking its sweet time, so we did BD that evening when I got home from work. And the next morning was when my temp went up to my more typical post-O temp. So I at least feel better about our bd schedule than I did before. We got some spermies in there 2 days prior (since DH rushed home), and then on the day of. Feeling better about that. Not as good as we usually do, but better than it was. :)


----------



## ClaireCath

I didn't abandon this post but I am still in limbo. Waiting for :witch: or my BFP. so far neg on cheapies.....:shrug:


----------



## ttcinseattle

ERose, remind me how long your cycle normally is? I can only see your BFP month and this month on FF. 

My thoughts on the P are you should start it now. It can delay your cycle if you don't stop taking it, but the idea is that once you know you're not pregnant you go off it and AF comes. Looking at how late your BFP came last month, and how light it was, I'd say that angel was facing an uphill battle from the moment you knew about it. I would think it might be a bit late at that point to start P. As you know it's also unusual to only get a BFP as late as you did. I doubt you're just one of those women. It probably took so long because things weren't going right, possibly because of the progesterone levels. Personally I would want help from the P already in place. 

Just my two cents! I had the same thoughts you did about not wanting to delay my cycle, but ultimately I think even if you did delay it a couple of days, it would be worth it to give your body a really good chance at a sticky bean. 

By the way, I love your new CH and day 4 dip :) If you did decide to start the P today I think it would be good timing!!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Wish I had more time to read and catch up properly!
> 
> Thanks again girls, i think I will go ahead with the P test. May not be this cycle since my parents are in town, but next cycle then. I'd like to know if it is low, or at least rule it out. Oldermom, taking the P supps during TWW doesn't affect your cycles? Wonder if the other gals I've read about were on too high of a dose then... Do you take prometrium or something else? :)

I have taken prometrium before, and it never delayed my cycles. That being said, it _can_ delay your cycle (other women have complained of this)- but not by much, usually a day or two depending on the dose you take. Once you stop taking it, AF comes pretty quickly. I take cyclogest right now. Messy, but very effective. It is similar to Crinone gel in the States. The dose I am taking will stop me from having my period, so I have to test and then stop taking it if I get a negative. 
:flower: I figure the extra days I spend waiting for AF are a small price to pay for being more hormonally regular, and having a greater chance of completing the process of implantation.



ClaireCath said:


> I didn't abandon this post but I am still in limbo. Waiting for :witch: or my BFP. so far neg on cheapies.....:shrug:

Wow, good luck, ClaireCath! :hugs: Limbo can be pretty tough!



ttcinseattle said:


> ERose, remind me how long your cycle normally is? I can only see your BFP month and this month on FF.
> 
> My thoughts on the P are you should start it now. It can delay your cycle if you don't stop taking it, but the idea is that once you know you're not pregnant you go off it and AF comes. Looking at how late your BFP came last month, and how light it was, I'd say that angel was facing an uphill battle from the moment you knew about it. I would think it might be a bit late at that point to start P. As you know it's also unusual to only get a BFP as late as you did. I doubt you're just one of those women. It probably took so long because things weren't going right, possibly because of the progesterone levels. Personally I would want help from the P already in place.
> 
> Just my two cents! I had the same thoughts you did about not wanting to delay my cycle, but ultimately I think even if you did delay it a couple of days, it would be worth it to give your body a really good chance at a sticky bean.
> 
> By the way, I love your new CH and day 4 dip :) If you did decide to start the P today I think it would be good timing!!

Agreed. :)


----------



## moni77

Wow - lots to catch up on this week!! Sorry KFS and Fezzle. It looks like congrats to Perse - although we haven't heard further. Sorry to those AF got this week. Enjoy Florida Terri!!

AFM - one week down - one to go....I may start testing Monday - still feeling hopeful this cycle! An old friend of mine who 2 years ago was told she had no chance, just announced she is preggo with a boy due in July. I am soo happy for her!

Anyways, I'll have more time this week, so hopefully wont be as MIA. Good luck to this weeks testers!


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs: to everyone that the witch got. I'm thinking that I ovulated later than originally predicted, so can you please move my testing date to Jan. 29th, Oldermom? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Future Mom

Wow - it's quiet on here today! Question - is abundant CM after ovulation a good sign? :shrug:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here very regularly as I just populated so I didn't have very much going on to contribute! My tww is happening in the later part of this month, and it seems many others on this thread had theirs on the beginning. I'm so very sorry for those of you who got AF. She's a bitch for sure! :(

Future Mom, yes I've heard that cm can be a good sign. Have you ever checked out Countdown to Pregnancy, where they show symptoms by day past ovulation and the percentage of pregnant versus non-pregnant women who get them? It's pretty interesting and you can compare your symptoms against their charts every day. It is a great additional thing to obsess over during the TWW! I know the medical community says that you cannot experience any symptoms until implantation occurs, but there was another study out there about how once an egg is fertilized, it sends off some hormones or something to the body, which alerts the body that a change has taken place. Anyhoo, abundant CM was one of those symptoms experienced following ovulation on the CTP charts!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oops! "As I just ovulated" not "populated." I WISH!


----------



## Sis4Us

:haha: Katie !!!!!!

:hi: sorry been running today but as u can see got a Temp Dump this AM :nope: 
GL to the rest of U ladies!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, does a temp dip always indicate AF is coming? I apologize because I don't temp and although I did years ago, I sucked at it.


----------



## Jennifer86

Hey all, 

I'm new here... Just started TTC and I ovulated on the 16th. I guess that means I'm in the TWW... When should I test? I usually get my period 13 days after O.

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## Katie Potatie

Welcome Jennifer! Well, you will probably get varying suggestions on when to test because everyone goes about it differently! Some consider themselves POAS addicts and others wait until AF is due or late. But many women get faint lines on a pregnancy test before their period is due, and others sometimes have to wait till a week or so until after it's due to get a result. Our bodies are all so different! But I think they say to test if you are a day or so late for your period. GL to you!


----------



## Jennifer86

Thanks for the info-- I guess I'll wait to test the day my period is due January 29th. Thanks for the good luck! Anyone have suggestions for best pregnancy test brands?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yay, I'm testing the 28th so we're on the same TWW cycle! I use First Response Early Detection. They are more pricey, but I rarely test so it's not a huge expense.


----------



## Jennifer86

Katie Potatie said:


> Yay, I'm testing the 28th so we're on the same TWW cycle! I use First Response Early Detection. They are more pricey, but I rarely test so it's not a huge expense.


Awesome! This will be my first baby (if I'm pregnant). Sending lots of good luck your way! &#10024;&#128149;&#128147;&#128149;&#128147;&#10024;


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Katie Usually your temp will go down Before AF shows.... Been HAVIN mild cramping but NO AF yet!!! :shrug:

I have a Ton of charts to look at to see :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

So I tested a day early and got a BFN :( I will try to keep up hope until AF arrives because I did have a temp spike this morning.


----------



## Driving280

Jennifer, I use Wondfos (internet cheapies) because they are so cheap and I can test as much as I want. For me, they have been more sensitive than other brands - I used them to follow my HcG down after my last MC and two days after I finally got a neg on the wondfo I got my period, so they clearly are super sensitive. Some people find them hard to read but you get used to it, I think...


----------



## oldermom1975

Jennifer86 said:


> Thanks for the info-- I guess I'll wait to test the day my period is due January 29th. Thanks for the good luck! Anyone have suggestions for best pregnancy test brands?

I use First Response Early Response (FRER) a day or two before my period, and cheepo's for the compulsive testing seven days before my period is due....:blush:



Blueshoney said:


> So I tested a day early and got a BFN :( I will try to keep up hope until AF arrives because I did have a temp spike this morning.

Sorry, Blues! I hope today is another high temp!



Driving280 said:


> Jennifer, I use Wondfos (internet cheapies) because they are so cheap and I can test as much as I want. For me, they have been more sensitive than other brands - I used them to follow my HcG down after my last MC and two days after I finally got a neg on the wondfo I got my period, so they clearly are super sensitive. Some people find them hard to read but you get used to it, I think...

I like these too. I think in August I had part of that batch that had lots and lots of evaps...but it is hard to tell because that was one of my M/C months. They are pretty sensitive!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well as suspected AF showed in the middle of the Nite :(!!!!

GL to the rest of the testers !!!!

I'll be making a FEB. testing thread Shortly..since that was my month according to ALL my readings!! Unless someone wanted too!! :shrug:


----------



## Jennifer86

Thanks for the info guys! I can't wait to test on the 29th! 

Has anyone else been using the fertility awareness method to first avoid pregnancy and now to hopefully achieve it? I've been using my Ladycomp for a few years and love that it predicts and confirms ovulation day.


----------



## Jennifer86

Also -- I just noticed that this is the over 35 thread... I'm 27, but appreciate all of your experience, insight and wisdom.  If this is strictly 35+ I can find another thread... :-/


----------



## Blueshoney

Well I ended up with a fever last night so i think my temp spike was just me getting a bit sick. :( On the positive today's temperature is still above the coverline. Please oh please AF stay away!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Well as suspected AF showed in the middle of the Nite :(!!!!
> 
> GL to the rest of the testers !!!!
> 
> I'll be making a FEB. testing thread Shortly..since that was my month according to ALL my readings!! Unless someone wanted too!! :shrug:

Sorry Sis! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 



Blueshoney said:


> Well I ended up with a fever last night so i think my temp spike was just me getting a bit sick. :( On the positive today's temperature is still above the coverline. Please oh please AF stay away!

:af: Sorry you are sick! :(


----------



## Hortensia

Well, I'm out this month - AF put in an appearance bang on time. :growlmad:

Good luck to all you lovely ladies still in this month :af:

Really hoping this thread gets some more BFP's!


----------



## charlie15

AF turned up and 4 days early :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back from FL and feeling refreshed. Sorry Sis, Hortensia and charlie15. :hugs: That witch is the worst!!!

The good shrug:) news is that most of us will be together in February. Valentine's babies, here we come!

And hello Jennifer! Just saw you once I backtracked.


----------



## oldermom1975

Hortensia said:


> Well, I'm out this month - AF put in an appearance bang on time. :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck to all you lovely ladies still in this month :af:
> 
> Really hoping this thread gets some more BFP's!




charlie15 said:


> AF turned up and 4 days early :cry:

Sorry about the hag showing up- especially four days early! :hugs::hugs: to you two.




terripeachy said:


> I'm back from FL and feeling refreshed. Sorry Sis, Hortensia and charlie15. :hugs: That witch is the worst!!!
> 
> The good shrug:) news is that most of us will be together in February. Valentine's babies, here we come!
> 
> And hello Jennifer! Just saw you once I backtracked.

Glad you had a good time, Terri!
Hello, Jennifer! I wondered when you put 86 in your name if it was your birth year :winkwink: It's okay, I won't tell. :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Wow, ladies, we seriously need some good news on this thread!


----------



## terripeachy

I agree, oldermom. This is really getting depressing. A lot of testers coming up though, so hopefully they are trying to figure out how to upload their positive tests!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about all the AFs.

I'm still waiting for mine and planning to test Wed if she hasn't shown up by then. I think I'm 12dpo today, but it's hard to say since I haven't been temping or doing OPKs this cycle, and my cycles are so irregular, I don't have a usual LP length. I just got back from NJ this morning on an overnight flight so all of my symptoms can be explained by jet lag or AF coming.


----------



## garfie

Come on where are all the New Year BFPs we were promised:winkwink:

Still stalking :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jennifer86

9 days till I test! I ovulated on the full moon and hope to deliver some good news to this thread! 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Jennifer did you join the full moon ovulaters thread? (Wow, that's really grasping at straws, now that I read that sentence back!) Anyway, lots of ladies who ov on or around the full moon on the thread. *Giggling out loud, feeling silly* :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Not so confident I'll be getting one of the positives this month. I'm 5dpo and hit the point where my chipper attitude that comes with each fresh, new cycle...where "My egg is my oyster! Full of possibilities!"...turns into, "Oh wait. This is the same old s*%t as last month, and the month before that, and the month before that." I'm sure those of you ladies who have been at this TTC thing for a while, go through the same thing. 

Hoping to see some ladies get Bfps here, too. Gotta start this year right!


----------



## oldermom1975

Well, ladies- i got the results back from my day 3 blood tests, and I must say I thought I was prepared for them. But I was WRONG.
FSH= 51 (postmenopausal)
LH= 19 (roughly double the upper limit of what it should be- postmenopausal)
TSH= 1.94 (low normal)
Prolactin= 6.7 (normal)

My sweetie of a husband picked up the results from the hospital, looked at them, then bought me some comfort food. At least there is that.


----------



## Driving280

Oh no, oldermom... Is there any chance this could be a mistake? Have you had a huge change recently?


----------



## Jennifer86

Dear Katie,

I did join it! The funny thing is -- I didn't even realize that I ovulated on the full moon until that thread pointed it out to me...

Can you tell I'm new at this?


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> Oh no, oldermom... Is there any chance this could be a mistake? Have you had a huge change recently?

I don't think it is a mistake (but one never knows, I guess). I hadn't noticed any real big changes- or even little ones. I know there is some flux in those numbers, but I don't think my FSH will flux back down to say...5. We are rethinking a lot of things right now. I am not sure I will go back to the doc here, as this looks a little too serious for a standard OB/GYN. 
We aren't giving up, but our chances seem that much slimmer now.


----------



## Blueshoney

And I just had a temp drop today. So I guess AF is coming. I'm so upset. I really thought this was our month. :( :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm so sorry about the test results *oldermom* :( . What are you thinking the next steps might be for you guys? Big :hugs: doll.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

And big :hugs: to you too *Blueshoney* and everyone else that got got or thinks they're going to get got. I'm sure I'm right behind you all but I expected it to be so and I'm good with that. Damn, we need some farkin' dranx up in here ladies! :friends:


----------



## garfie

Older - did these numbers come as a bit of a shock to you? - I'm still waiting for mine - by the time I get my results they will be void:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

oldermom-That is SOOo crazy. Are you sure they are your results? So, what does it mean if you're still ovulating and everything is ok but your bloods. Like what does all that stuff really MEAN? I guess I'm just confused, but want to let you know that I think there's been a big mistake.

Blueshoney-I'm so sorry for that crazy drop. I was so looking forward to seeing your temperature today too. It might be early enough to come back up. I'll be watching.

Katie-At 5DPO, I don't want to hear that negative talk. It's too early to know anything either way, so think positively.

SPP-Muah! Miss you, babe, and yeah, send us some drinks!! We're all in the doldrums.


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> And I just had a temp drop today. So I guess AF is coming. I'm so upset. I really thought this was our month. :( :(

I hope you are wrong about this, Blues! :hugs::hugs:



SweetPotatoPi said:


> I'm so sorry about the test results *oldermom* :( . What are you thinking the next steps might be for you guys? Big :hugs: doll.

Well, I know I still ovulate...although I haven't gone without femara or clomid in about six months, so who knows. So we aren't giving up...although we likely have very few good eggs left. 
I am leaning towards calling Dr. Bravermann- because I see the possible immune issue as being separate from the older eggs issue. I suppose they could be connected, but my logic is that if the immune problem is treated, it would give us an opportunity to get that once-in-a-while good egg.



SweetPotatoPi said:


> And big :hugs: to you too *Blueshoney* and everyone else that got got or thinks they're going to get got. I'm sure I'm right behind you all but I expected it to be so and I'm good with that. Damn, we need some farkin' dranx up in here ladies! :friends:

Mudslides all around!!:happydance:



garfie said:


> Older - did these numbers come as a bit of a shock to you? - I'm still waiting for mine - by the time I get my results they will be void:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

They were a wicked shock. I had my FSH measured six months ago, and it was 17- still high, but not a freaking 51! :dohh:
My mom had POF at 37 (I am nearly 39), so I am on borrowed time.
I hope your number is nice and low, and you get a good egg this month!!




terripeachy said:


> oldermom-That is SOOo crazy. Are you sure they are your results? So, what does it mean if you're still ovulating and everything is ok but your bloods. Like what does all that stuff really MEAN? I guess I'm just confused, but want to let you know that I think there's been a big mistake.

I appreciate the support, boy do I wish it was a mistake! Unlikely, since my LH came back pretty high as well. :nope: I think technically two successive months of a reading over 50 indicates menopause.
Like you said, I do still ovulate (my CP's these last few months demonstrate that), and that is a plus.
It likely means I have very, very few good eggs left (not none, as my 1yr old demonstrates)- but far fewer than I thought.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:kiss: I miss chattin' it up with you and the other lovelies here as well *terri*. Damn responsibilities :haha: . So glad FL was good to you :hugs: . And I'm down to be resident mixologist :coolio: . January has been full of tombullery so first order of business, Boilermakers!!

ETA name change as not trying to offend.


----------



## oldermom1975

I am off to bed, ladies. Thank-you for the words of encouragement! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

How soon do you think you might be able to get in with Dr. Bravermann *oldermom*? Yeah, I'd say go ahead and call out the big guns :hugs: . The fact that you're still ovulating is definitely a plus, just need that one sweet little eggy...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

'Night *older*!


----------



## Fezzle

Oh, oldermom, sorry about the results! I hope the fact that you're still ovulating means they can do something to make sure you get those eggs you have left!


----------



## Katie Potatie

I'm sorry, as well, Oldermom. Like the other ladies have expressed, something seems strange about such a drastic shift in your numbers. I can imagine being blind-sided by the results...but it also seems like an eyebrow raise and further investigation are in order. Seems a bit suspect and I do so hope you can get to the bottom of it!


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs: to Oldermom and everyone else with not-so-good news lately. Maybe it falls to me to bring some good news? Well, I THINK I may have had some implantation bleeding today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's about 6 or 7 dpo and af isn't due until at least Friday, if not next week. TMI - it was just a little brown spotting in my undies but nothing when I wiped. And no cramps or anything. Don't feel bloated like af. Trying not to get my hopes up....oops, too late! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, Future Mom!


----------



## terripeachy

Wow&#8230;I would say Irish Car Bombs (batty-I hope that's not offensive to you if you're reading) are definitely in order! On three, ladies..hee hee. But I do hear you on responsibilities. We all have them and they are not fun.

oldermom-I say call the other doctor too and see if he (?) can help you. I am so sad. What is POF that your mom had? I'm not clear on the acronym.

Future Mom-Yay!! I hope that's it as well. fx fx fx.


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh oldermom I'm so sorry! :hugs: I can't wrap my head around the drastic change in your numbers! I think you should definitely see the big guns doctor and see what he has to say.


----------



## charlie15

I'm so sorry oldermum about your results. I hope you get to see this doc soon and and he can get that golden egg out. :hugs:

Hope it is IB future mom, January needs some good news!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: So sorry Oldermom hopefully those number will fluctuate again for the better!!!
:hugs:
Future FX it's a good sign!!!! 

AFM went for my scan start my Meds TOM IUI @ 2/1 ready to GET R DONE!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I wasn't even thinking of it like that *at all* ladies. In my head it was about the alcohol used and the reaction that occurs when you make the drink. I've gone back to change my original post about it and my apologies to *batty* or anyone else that may have been offended.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Yay for IUI time soon *Sis*! Yes indeed, get 'er done :) .


----------



## Sis4Us

I know it's early but I made a FEB testing thread I'm ready and Xcited for a change!! 
:happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

SIS - :happydance: FX for you tmorrow!!!!

OLDER- big :hugs::hugs: to you... don't give up - maybe the big gun dr will have just the right treatment for you... :hugs::hugs:

FUTURE MOM- yay for IB bleeding!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: I will be waiting for your good news in a couple days - upload your positive test so some of us can see what they look like!!!!!!! lol

terri- welcome back from Florida !! always love to read your words of encouragement....:flower:

big :hugs: to those of you with BFN so far this month - ugh and too many that's for sure!!!!!!

AFM - i am 8 DPO and I have been cramping since Saturday plus some pink discharge Sat n Sun.... just put me in a low place... cramping now as I type.... but DR visit on Thursday to talk progesterone ... the way I am feeling i prob wont even pee on an IC ... sorry i don't have more encouraging news for all of us!!!!! and was told this afternoon if i would just pray....*sigh* like i haven't been!!

feb is a new month :) no giving up ladies!!!


----------



## moni77

so ladies - I temped this month for your benefit - anyone see anything quite like this? I took my temp later in the morning just to make sure it would read a differ number and it did. What do you think is going on?

I also gave in and tested this AM - BFN. I'm only 9dpIUI though...next test will be wed.


----------



## terripeachy

moni-I can't click on your chart, btw. Maybe in your signature on user CP, make sure your last bit of code is like /url] or something like that. You might not have copied the entire code from FF properly. 

I see the link and the chart, but I just can't click on it and expand it, but that many flat temps seem unusual. The good news is their not going down, I suppose. I think they look pretty good, considering! How long are you supposed to wait? Like 14-16 days like a normal cycle?

Wish-Thanks. People always say I'm encouraging, but they can also tell when I'm down, which is weird through words on a screen.

Sis-I will check my FF calendar and then put my test date on your new thread. I'm going to hang here until the end of the month though. You sound SUPER excited, and I'm glad the doctors cooperated this time around. I hope I can have red (or peach) hearts next to my name. hee hee.

SPP-I wasn't saying anything bad about the drinks. Just when I was typing it out, I thought of batty, and then I thought 'I wonder where that name comes from.' That was as far as my thinking went, and I just HOPE it's nothing derogatory towards Irish people. I'm just ignorant of the origin of the term. Guinness and Jameson sound good to me, though. Again I say, on three, ladies! hee hee. 

AFM-hubs had the day off, yet it's 8pm and i'm still waiting for dinner. I'm starving!!!


----------



## moni77

try it now. I think when I deleted the countdown ticker (because it was so off) that I messed up this link

Yes - normal LP - they did say a test at day 14 would be definite though. I just finished looking through a bunch of charts and I am feeling better - lots of negs before day 11 turned into positives later.


----------



## VJean

Moni- that is interesting looking temps for sure?!?! I agree with Terri, they are still up, so that's good! 

Welcome home, Terri!

Oldermom- so sorry for your test results. Time to head to the big drs! It only takes one egg, and I'm sure you've got the golden one left in you. Just need a new dr to coax it out!

Future, FX! Test, test, test! :haha:

:hugs: to those that got AF. :nope:

Nothing to report here....7 DPO and I feel nothing. Completely normal! I don't usually symptom spot bc it would drive me crazy (and I don't need additional help with that!) but I was hoping to feel something different:shrug:. I plan to start using wondfos in the am, and then I'll switch to FRER on a more respectable testing date later in the week or early next week. Maybe sooner if my wondfos give me something worth testing for. 

Excited to see what the week brings! There are a number of ladies testing and so far our New Year list has not given us much to celebrate!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> SPP-I wasn't saying anything bad about the drinks. Just when I was typing it out, I thought of batty, and then I thought 'I wonder where that name comes from.' That was as far as my thinking went, and I just HOPE it's nothing derogatory towards Irish people. I'm just ignorant of the origin of the term. Guinness and Jameson sound good to me, though. Again I say, on three, ladies! hee hee.

Oh I know terri! :) I never knew where the name was truly derived from either and always thought it had to do with the alcohol used and the effects produced when put together. Your post made me wonder and so I started a googlin' :p . I found some stuff about who is credited with naming/inventing the drink but also found out a great deal of historical social and political upheaval in Ireland when I started seeing how people were arguing over the name of the drink. I didn't realize it had so much intensity surrounding it as I didn't know about the IRA, the Black and Tans, etc. So on the one hand I completely get how one could take offense and on the other hand there's soooooo many drinks out there with wild and/or offensive names that it slips right in. Tell you what though, the nerd in me is always in full research mode and reading about this part of Ireland's history has me glued to my seat.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AFM, pretty darn sure AF is gonna come riding into town tomorrow. Better bake some cookies :haha: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni are U taking P most Drs give P after IUI and it can give u flat temps!! :shrug:


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> How soon do you think you might be able to get in with Dr. Bravermann *oldermom*? Yeah, I'd say go ahead and call out the big guns :hugs: . The fact that you're still ovulating is definitely a plus, just need that one sweet little eggy...

I don't get back to the States until April at the earliest, but we will have a phone consult with him as soon as I can arrange it.




Katie Potatie said:


> I'm sorry, as well, Oldermom. Like the other ladies have expressed, something seems strange about such a drastic shift in your numbers. I can imagine being blind-sided by the results...but it also seems like an eyebrow raise and further investigation are in order. Seems a bit suspect and I do so hope you can get to the bottom of it!

Agreed.



Future Mom said:


> :hugs: to Oldermom and everyone else with not-so-good news lately. Maybe it falls to me to bring some good news? Well, I THINK I may have had some implantation bleeding today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's about 6 or 7 dpo and af isn't due until at least Friday, if not next week. TMI - it was just a little brown spotting in my undies but nothing when I wiped. And no cramps or anything. Don't feel bloated like af. Trying not to get my hopes up....oops, too late! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oooohhh, I hope so Future Mom! GL!!!:happydance:



terripeachy said:


> oldermom-I say call the other doctor too and see if he (?) can help you. I am so sad. What is POF that your mom had? I'm not clear on the acronym.

POF= primary ovarian failure
It's a term usually given to women who go into menopause really early.
50 is the average age....



Sis4Us said:


> :hugs: So sorry Oldermom hopefully those number will fluctuate again for the better!!!
> :hugs:
> Future FX it's a good sign!!!!
> 
> AFM went for my scan start my Meds TOM IUI @ 2/1 ready to GET R DONE!!!

So exciting, Sis!!! I will be on that thread, although I am not sure about a date yet as I haven't O'd.



Fezzle said:


> Oh, oldermom, sorry about the results! I hope the fact that you're still ovulating means they can do something to make sure you get those eggs you have left!




Blueshoney said:


> Oh oldermom I'm so sorry! :hugs: I can't wrap my head around the drastic change in your numbers! I think you should definitely see the big guns doctor and see what he has to say.




charlie15 said:


> I'm so sorry oldermum about your results. I hope you get to see this doc soon and and he can get that golden egg out. :hugs:

Thank-you, ladies! :flower:



Wish4another1 said:


> OLDER- big :hugs::hugs: to you... don't give up - maybe the big gun dr will have just the right treatment for you... :hugs::hugs:
> AFM - i am 8 DPO and I have been cramping since Saturday plus some pink discharge Sat n Sun.... just put me in a low place... cramping now as I type.... but DR visit on Thursday to talk progesterone ... the way I am feeling i prob wont even pee on an IC ... sorry i don't have more encouraging news for all of us!!!!! and was told this afternoon if i would just pray....*sigh* like i haven't been!!
> 
> feb is a new month :) no giving up ladies!!!

I will not give up! :bodyb:
I am sorry about the pinky stuff, it can get pretty frustrating when our bodies don't cooperate with us. I am hoping that this is just IB for you and not an early AF!!!:hugs:


----------



## battyatty

Well ladies I am BACK!

I have had 2 weeks of hell, but I have talked and talked with my DF and we have sorted out our future and its together.....

So we are going to try fervently for a baby!
We have an appointment at out local public fertility clinic for next month and we are doing all we can to try and catch any egg that might hatch! 

So ladies here I am, and it seems here I am staying till I get a fabulous Sticky BFP!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Well ladies I am BACK!
> 
> I have had 2 weeks of hell, but I have talked and talked with my DF and we have sorted out our future and its together.....
> 
> So we are going to try fervently for a baby!
> We have an appointment at out local public fertility clinic for next month and we are doing all we can to try and catch any egg that might hatch!
> 
> So ladies here I am, and it seems here I am staying till I get a fabulous Sticky BFP!

Oh, Batty! I am sooooo relieved for you!! :happydance::happydance:
Yayyayyayyay!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

This is the good news we have been looking for!!!


----------



## Fezzle

So pleased for you, battyatty!


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am BACK!
> 
> I have had 2 weeks of hell, but I have talked and talked with my DF and we have sorted out our future and its together.....
> 
> So we are going to try fervently for a baby!
> We have an appointment at out local public fertility clinic for next month and we are doing all we can to try and catch any egg that might hatch!
> 
> So ladies here I am, and it seems here I am staying till I get a fabulous Sticky BFP!
> 
> Oh, Batty! I am sooooo relieved for you!! :happydance::happydance:
> Yayyayyayyay!!!Click to expand...




oldermom1975 said:


> This is the good news we have been looking for!!!




Fezzle said:


> So pleased for you, battyatty!

Oh ladies you are so kind, thank you, :hugs: I am so happy, I have a chance for a baby again, plus my DF is back permanently here at home. I couldn't be happier, apart from getting a sticky BFP! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## garfie

:happydance: that's great news Battyatty - glad you are both singing from the same page:happydance: hope it's nursery rhymes in the near future:happydance:

AFM - Woke up not feeling great - in fact nearly slept in (not a good idea with children of school age) have a terrible headache and feeling generally yucky:wacko: hope I feel better by this evening as I am having an induction at the gym - maybe that is why I feel so crap it's all psychological :haha:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> :happydance: that's great news Battyatty - glad you are both singing from the same page:happydance: hope it's nursery rhymes in the near future:happydance:
> 
> AFM - Woke up not feeling great - in fact nearly slept in (not a good idea with children of school age) have a terrible headache and feeling generally yucky:wacko: hope I feel better by this evening as I am having an induction at the gym - maybe that is why I feel so crap it's all psychological :haha:
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry you aren't feeling good! :hugs:
This is a dumb question, I know- but what is an induction at the gym??


----------



## garfie

Older - As it's been a few years since I've been to a gym and Health & Safety has gone mad in the UK - you have to have what is called an induction basically they show you how to use the equipment safely, write out a programme for you, show you where the lockers are etc :happydance: and for that they can charge me £15.00:wacko:

And no question is a dumb question:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Older - As it's been a few years since I've been to a gym and Health & Safety has gone mad in the UK - you have to have what is called an induction basically they show you how to use the equipment safely, write out a programme for you, show you where the lockers are etc :happydance: and for that they can charge me £15.00:wacko:
> 
> And no question is a dumb question:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ah, you are sweet! But I am full of 'em.
Ok, so it is an intro to the gym- strange though that they _make_ you have induction and actually write out a program for you. Do they keep track of your progress? 
Though I might submit to it if they ran for me, too. :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: Yay Batty!!! Welcome Back!!!!


----------



## garfie

Older - this chicken won't be running:haha: I will no more after tonight - now my headache is going I am feeling kind of excited - I think that makes me weird:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo battyatty!
So glad your DF is finally home for good, and you guys talked about the situation. I'm excited and so happy now.

garfie-At least you're going to the gym. A good workout will probably do you good, AND you'll feel better.

oldermom-thanks for the explanation, and yeah, I hear that at 50 most people start having symptoms, so I am hoping I have 10 more years of trying. My mother passed away, but I never heard her talk about hot flashes or menopause or anything, so I'm not sure WHEN she went through it. She was 70 when she passed.

Apparently the snow just started here, so I'm leaving work in a few hours. I came in early so I could play on B&B in quiet before going home. HA!!HA!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> oldermom-thanks for the explanation, and yeah, I hear that at 50 most people start having symptoms, so I am hoping I have 10 more years of trying. My mother passed away, but I never heard her talk about hot flashes or menopause or anything, so I'm not sure WHEN she went through it. She was 70 when she passed.

I hope you do too! Sorry about your mom- it must be pretty frustrating not to be able to ask these questions about your family's history. :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> This is the good news we have been looking for!!!

Yes indeed! Very nice then! Glad you and DF are aces now *batty* :) .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Still waiting for AF here :coffee: . I'm cool if she doesn't show 'til tomorrow though 'cause then I'm back to my 14 day LP :) . Alright, enough stalling, off to my run!


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-Thanks for doing the research on the car bomb. I figured there was something to it, but I just didn't know what. Black and Tan sounds interesting too. One of these days I'll get to looking it up. Um...Buttery Nipple isn't derogatory, is it? HA!!HA!!I hate those, btw. Enjoy your run, and sorry about your impending AF. I hope it's a false alarm.


----------



## moni77

Sis4Us said:


> Moni are U taking P most Drs give P after IUI and it can give u flat temps!! :shrug:

No progesterone for me. The test last week came back at 15.5 so they said I was fine. Temp went down a bit today, so finally getting some fluctation.


----------



## moni77

welcome back Batty...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> SPP-Thanks for doing the research on the car bomb. I figured there was something to it, but I just didn't know what. Black and Tan sounds interesting too. One of these days I'll get to looking it up. Um...Buttery Nipple isn't derogatory, is it? HA!!HA!!I hate those, btw. Enjoy your run, and sorry about your impending AF. I hope it's a false alarm.

B/c I am indeed a big old nerd :p , here's just a couple of the links I liked:

*https://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/black_and_tans.htm*

*https://www.infoplease.com/encyclopedia/history/irish-republican-army.html*

A chronology:

*https://www.infoplease.com/spot/northireland1.html*

Ok, sorry, back to our regularly scheduled program! I'm spotting so AF will bring it on in full force by tonight, early tomorrow morning at the latest. Thanks so much for the PMA though! :kiss: My run was awesome :thumbup: . I've lost my voice due to the sickies but my runs are as sweet as ever :haha: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Looking Good Moni FX for U!!!

Sorry about AF SPP FEB is our Month!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Battyatty- I am so happy DF is back on the baby train!!! Was he able to get transferred back? That is just fantastic so you won't miss your Oday!

AFM-AF has arrived. :( :(. Keeping my fingers crossed that i will give DH a valentine day present w a BFP!


----------



## VJean

Batty! That's fabulous news! 

SPP and Blues, so sorry AF found you! February is bound to be better for us than January, so here's to hoping that it's your month!

AFM, I'm super crampy today. My LP was pretty messed up prior to my MMC, so I'm a little worried and super pouty because of it. DH is a saint for putting up with me. I'm really not sure how they do it. I try and think about if I was in his position, how patient would I be? :)


----------



## Future Mom

First of all, welcome back Batty!!!! :thumbup:

Second of all...I had some more light spotting today, but now I almost feel like I have a UTI...wanting to go pee all the time, etc. :blush: What do you girls think?


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for U Future !!!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Definitely looking forward to some February BFP'ing in here *Sis* :kiss: .

*VJean*, we can't even begin to understand how and why guys do what they do :haha: . I'm sorry about the cramping and I hope it eases up soon :hugs: . Maybe it's the kind of cramps we want :winkwink: .

FX for you *Future Mom*! :)

Sorry she got you too *Blueshoney* :hugs: . Onward then!!

Me, AF is in full effect but I'm feeling great thus far with good old raw apple cider vinegar by my side :D . Hopefully AF behaves this cycle!


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh I hope its implantation bleeding for you futuremom! Oh I am going to be so excited if it is!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh let me tell you how DH made me swoon for him. We were shopping for some household stuff yesterday at Target. We walked by the toy section and he said "You know if we have a baby, I'm going to get it legos. I love legos and then the kid and I will be able to play with them together." I just filled with so much love for him when he said that. It really solidified for me that he is in this with me. :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues, that is so cute about your DH and the Legos! Although soon enough, he will rue the day that Legos come into your life... because stepping on them is torture and collecting them from all over the house is a part-time job! A very happy existence for sure though!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Katie Potatie said:


> Blues, that is so cute about your DH and the Legos! Although soon enough, he will rue the day that Legos come into your life... because stepping on them is torture and collecting them from all over the house is a part-time job! A very happy existence for sure though!

^^^wss :haha: My DH and boys do love their Legos and I love to see what they come up with. We all end up going "WTF? Did the damn Legos have babies?! How'd they get everywhere?!?" at times though lol.


----------



## Katie Potatie

I'm not even joking about the Legos...and you know it's true! In a way, they should be outlawed. But the joy that kids get out of them and the hassle that parents have to deal with them is worth it overall!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Blues, that is so cute about your DH and the Legos! Although soon enough, he will rue the day that Legos come into your life... because stepping on them is torture and collecting them from all over the house is a part-time job! A very happy existence for sure though!
> 
> ^^^wss :haha: My DH and boys do love their Legos and I love to see what they come up with. We all end up going "WTF? Did the damn Legos have babies?! How'd they get everywhere?!?" at times though lol.Click to expand...

Ha! Sooo true. I STILL love legos.


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> Oh let me tell you how DH made me swoon for him. We were shopping for some household stuff yesterday at Target. We walked by the toy section and he said "You know if we have a baby, I'm going to get it legos. I love legos and then the kid and I will be able to play with them together." I just filled with so much love for him when he said that. It really solidified for me that he is in this with me. :)

Awww, what a sweetie! 
Sorry about the ugly hag showing up. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I was hoping to come in with good news today, but I did two ics this morning and both BFNs. No sign of AF yet, but last cycle I didn't start spotting until CD16 so it might just be early. I think I'm 14dpo today, though I haven't been temping or doing OPKs this cycle, so not sure.


----------



## battyatty

Fezzle said:


> I was hoping to come in with good news today, but I did two ics this morning and both BFNs. No sign of AF yet, but last cycle I didn't start spotting until CD16 so it might just be early. I think I'm 14dpo today, though I haven't been temping or doing OPKs this cycle, so not sure.

That was just like me last cycle, I am usually a 11 LP but :witch: was at 15? Now FFoe is telling me I am odd due to my irregular LP, have a funny feeling, though could be wrong, but I think FFoe is going to get its knickers in a twist. I think I may of O'd last night, so super short FP this cycle!? If I did I hope I did enough of the dirty deed :sex:

BTW Ladies anyone know of a ticker that works with FF, so I dont have to keep changing it each month?


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Sorry she got you. :hugs: My coworkers tell me about the joy of legos, but growing up with three girls, we didn't really have them growing up. Your DH is adorable.

Futuremom-Momof3girls and now ERose said that they got UTIs right before their BFPs, so it may be a good sign.

SPP-Glad you got your crazy concoction by your side this morning!

Fezzle-Yeah, it's too early! I am really hoping that's the case. FXFXFX.

Vjean-I'm not giving up on you yet! 

AFM-Hubs and I just finished shoveling. Thank goodness the snow is powdery, so it's light, but we got about 5 inches. Luck for me, I'm "working from home!" Another fun day for Terri! Judge Judy here I come!

batty-I forgot that you're WAY ahead of the rest of us. I have never used that ticker, and I know that the others are always off for people. Sorry I can't help. Maybe suggest it to Ffriend, and they can add one. hee hee. That would be a good feature. Hopefully you and DH caught that egg, so all those tears and discussions were for naught.


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> Blues-Sorry she got you. :hugs: My coworkers tell me about the joy of legos, but growing up with three girls, we didn't really have them growing up. Your DH is adorable.
> 
> Futuremom-Momof3girls and now ERose said that they got UTIs right before their BFPs, so it may be a good sign.
> 
> SPP-Glad you got your crazy concoction by your side this morning!
> 
> Fezzle-Yeah, it's too early! I am really hoping that's the case. FXFXFX.
> 
> Vjean-I'm not giving up on you yet!
> 
> AFM-Hubs and I just finished shoveling. Thank goodness the snow is powdery, so it's light, but we got about 5 inches. Luck for me, I'm "working from home!" Another fun day for Terri! Judge Judy here I come!
> 
> batty-I forgot that you're WAY ahead of the rest of us. I have never used that ticker, and I know that the others are always off for people. Sorry I can't help. Maybe suggest it to Ffriend, and they can add one. hee hee. That would be a good feature. Hopefully you and DH caught that egg, so all those tears and discussions were for naught.

Its alright Teri I found one through FF, so hopefully it works!?
Funny how 2 cycles ago you and I were at the same testing date, My cycles seem very short, not a good sign... or could look at it from the bright side and say wahoo, more chances of catching that egg! :thumbup:

I am thinking of changing my name... I am actually called Atty by my friends and sometimes Batty Atty, as I am a bit of dizzy dame sometimes lol Maybe I should get rid of Batty, hmm maybe Batty is right? See Dizzy dame! :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

I am always curious about people's names. Is Atty your full name, or is it short for something? I'll just call you Atty if being called batty is bothering you. I was just talking in the Feb. thread about being completely bonkers. hee hee. It happens to the best of us!

Well, I guess you're not THAT far ahead of the rest of us, but it's fine because we need some excitement early in the month and then some in the mid-late part of the month.


----------



## VJean

Blues- your hubby is super sweet! I still love Legos! Although I agree with Katie......I cringe just thinking about stepping on one of them!

Fezzle- FXd that you o'd later than you thought! You aren't out yet!

Terri- so Jealous right now! Not of the snow, but of your snow day! Our counterparts at work are in the Pentagon and they were all home yesterday while we had to go to work. Not fair (but it was 65* here, so I can't complain). 

So of course I P'dOAS this morning....and then I dropped my test. It ended up with a dye run so I can't even attempt to squint at it all day. And I got up early to do that. Boo! So now I am trying to not drink anything and not pee for as long as I can. What we women do in the TWW!:haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well hopefully my LO will make it to school today and I'll make it to the dentist BOOOOO

Does anyone know if it's ok to go to the dentist while taking Femara???


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:haha: I haven't watched Judge Judy in forever *terri* lol. I don't see how you guys living in these snowy places do it. Tried it once for about a year and noooooooo damn way I'd willingly subject myself to that again :argh: .

*batty*/*Atty*/*battyatty*, we're all a bit :wacko: at some time or another; roll with it :haha: . I see your last two cycles you O'd CD13 and your LP's were long enough so looks good :thumbup: .

Sorry about the BFN *Fezzle* but no :witch: yet so hoping for a later O for you :) .

*Jean*, maaaan, that sucks that you've got no obsession stick :haha: . I hate to POAS myself but I have fun seeing the results of other people's peesticks lol.

I don't have a clue about Femara and the dentist *Sis*. Can you call your doc's office?

Me, I'm trying to work my way to the treadmill but a tuna sandwich and some Netflix sound equally good right about now :haha: . I think the run is the only road to at least 30 minutes of "quiet" time though!


----------



## Sis4Us

Been waiting on an answer from the dentist since yesterday :nope:

Don't want to get ready to go and then be told I can't :shrug:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Would your FS know *Sis*? Blah, so frustrating!


----------



## VJean

Thanks for understanding ladies! I sent my husband an email whining about my pee stick situation this morning and this is his response: 

"Sorry to hear about the pee-asco (fiasco but pee instead)... Hopefully you can pi-gure (like figure but with piss - pi-gure) out a good solution..."

Haha! I love him. :)


----------



## oldermom1975

VJean said:


> Thanks for understanding ladies! I sent my husband an email whining about my pee stick situation this morning and this is his response:
> 
> "Sorry to hear about the pee-asco (fiasco but pee instead)... Hopefully you can pi-gure (like figure but with piss - pi-gure) out a good solution..."
> 
> Haha! I love him. :)

:rofl: HA! Good one!

Sis- I agree with SPP, perhaps the FS would know.


----------



## ClaireCath

I'm out. :witch: BOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh..sorry ClaireCath. I still can't get over how many people the witch got this month. It's ridiculous.. :hugs: Hope you feel better as the day goes on.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks all- I'd take a later O if it means I did actually ovulate, though we didn't BD past CD18, so the later it was, the slimmer my chances!


----------



## oldermom1975

ClaireCath said:


> I'm out. :witch: BOOOOOOOOO!!!

Boo, indeed!! :hugs: and welcome to the February group!

This has been a really sucky month so far!!


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-That was a cute story from your husband. Laughter definitely makes things a lot easier to deal with.

Fezzle-My fingers are so crossed for you. :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

VJean said:


> Thanks for understanding ladies! I sent my husband an email whining about my pee stick situation this morning and this is his response:
> 
> "Sorry to hear about the pee-asco (fiasco but pee instead)... Hopefully you can pi-gure (like figure but with piss - pi-gure) out a good solution..."
> 
> Haha! I love him. :)

:rofl: That's awesome lol. Sounds like something my DH or I would say :haha: .



ClaireCath said:


> I'm out. :witch: BOOOOOOOOO!!!

Dang, sorry she got you ClaireCath :flower: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

My run went well but my overall stamina was low so things went a bit slow. Oh well, I did it anyway so hurrah for me :) . I totally deserve this raspberry beer later that's been sitting in my 'fridge for weeks, ha!


----------



## Sis4Us

My FS told me to stay clear of the dentist months ago :haha: so I put it off and Put it off and tried to get it done while we where doing All Natural but i needed 4 and got 3 done but then holidays Came !!
:nope:

I kinda felt yucky this Am after taking my meds so I pushed it to Fri ..... Secretly hoping it snows Fri so I can't go!! :rofl:
Can u tell I hate the dentist!! ;)

Claire sorry about AF :hugs:

Fezzes FX!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I will pray for snow for you on Friday - you can definitely have some of ours - and our sub zero temperatures!!! I don't mind sharing...:haha:

sweetpotato - I just set up a treadmill in my extra bedroom - I swear it is calling my name...I have ear plugs in...kidding... I always say no matter how fast or slow - is better than nothing.. good job for getting you run on!! :thumbup:

fizzle my FX for you!:wave:

clairecath - again sorry the witch got you :growlmad:

vjean - your hubby is too cute... you guys could have your own "piss" language!!! haha ok maybe not...

terri - I too am "working from home" today...but no judge judy - NCIS is on the tv... and I am honestly "trying" to get cleaning done...

AFM: well I did not have a piasco - but I got a BFN this morning anyway... FF says I am 9DPO, I am thinking I am 10 DPO... but regardless... no amount of squinting could produce a second line on my wondo this morning... AF should rear her ugly head on Saturday... 
no real symptoms... just waiting... 

and the TWW thread I read - I have commented - but some of those posts make me go huh???:wacko:

Hope you ladies have a great day!! Good luck to those still waiting to test... Hoping we get a few BFP before we all switch to Feb!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I'm out too. Boooo! I just read that sun increases fertility because low vitamin d decreases fertility. Maybe that's why this is a bad month for so many of us because of winter? Although I'm in California and its been 80 degrees here the past month so I have no excuse for the witch :p


----------



## Sis4Us

Strange :hugs: sorry AF got U!!!

I take Vitamin D daily but I'm ready to jump in my Pool ;) since snow is in the forecast Fri I'll wait :haha:
I'm not holding my breath on the snow it's Texas weather changes every MIN!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, I've been MIA for several days now, so there's no way I can catch up now!! Ugh! I did skim the posts though, and first off... BATTY, YAY!!!!! You have no idea how happy it made me to see that your man is back on board the baby train!

Btw, Terri, since you're so curious about first names, mine is Erin. Feel free to Erin me to death if you'd like. :) I dont mind people knowing. 

Vjean, I did catch your DH's little play on words, and I have to say I LOVED those! Glad he can add some humor to this stressful journey! How funny.

Not much new to report... had a great time with my parents. I think DH is happy to have the house to ourselves again though. My temps are in the crapper. They've been low, and at first I thought maybe I just don't run as warm when I'm not on Clomid. But looking at my other charts, my temps did get higher than this. And then today, a lovely record low for this TWW. No symptoms. Not even my boobs hurt, and they usually hurt within a week of O. We shall see what this month holds. :)

Hello to everyone else! I'll be sure and read more thoroughly later, so that I can be caught up on everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Welcome back!! You're stuck with ERose from me. hee hee. I like the way it sounds.. hee hee. Glad you had a nice time with the fam but I'm also sure it's nice having the house back too. What's up with that record low temp? I hope it's not a sign of you know who, but just a different temperature because of the different time that you took your temperature. You are not out yet!

Stranje-Sorry about the witch. :growlmad: Interesting about the Vitamin D. C'mon spring. hee hee. 

SPP-Good job getting that run in, chica, and yeah, you deserve a raspberry beer or two. Yum!

Wish-Your temps look amazing so I'm really thinking 9dpo is too early. Your temps are still rising too, so I'm still hopeful for you.

Sis-You are too funny about the dentist. Get your best outfit together for Friday because it is definitely not snowing in Houston. HA!

I got up early and shoveled and logged in to work, so my workday is over. Party time!! Well, once hubs gets home, it's party time. He is so cute. The other night he was propping up my butt. I'm thinking to myself 'it's not time to prop up.' But he doesn't need to know. Prop away! HA!!HA!!


----------



## Future Mom

StranjeGirl said:


> I'm out too. Boooo! I just read that sun increases fertility because low vitamin d decreases fertility. Maybe that's why this is a bad month for so many of us because of winter? Although I'm in California and its been 80 degrees here the past month so I have no excuse for the witch :p

Oh that's interesting - that must be why my doctor put me on Vitamin D supplements as well as Folic Acid when I told her we're TTC!!!

:hugs: to everyone the witch got.

Terri - that was sweet about DH propping you up :haha:

FX for Fezzle, Wish and anyone else still waiting to test. :dust: Yep, we REQUIRE a few BFP's to finish off the month. I haven't tested yet. No symptoms today. :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know Snow is like the Abominable Snowman around here :haha:

The boys are Hoping so they don't have to go to school and Mommies Hoping to avoid the dentist oh how are wishful thinking changes! ;)

I just need to go so I can check it off my list gotta be good to go for that BFP in March!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

Blood tinged cm tonight... I'm afraid I will not be breaking the cycle of bad news for January... Af will arrive soon... And early too u old witch...
Worst part is hubby told me he had a dream I told him I was preg... :-/


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm sorry the spotting seems to be up and running *Wish* :hugs: . We'll still carry on with the hope for you until the very end though :flow: . Maybe hubby's dream is a premonition of things soon to come even if January doesn't work out <3 .

Another one down! So sorry she got you *Stranje* :hugs: . On a different note, it was so incredibly difficult to make my fingers spell strange with a "j" :haha: .

Glad you had such a great time with your parents *ERose* :) . Got my chips and dip out for the rest of your TWW :munch: .

Thanks so much for the kudos on finishing my run anyway *terri* and *Wish* :kiss: . I really do feel much better mentally as well as physically if I just get up and get to it when I'm feeling out of sorts, especially when AF is kicking my butt! *Wish*, feed whatever device you keep your music downloaded on, grab some earbuds, and answer that call girly :D . 

Two days into my cycle and I'm feeling pretty giddy ATM as it seems like I may be getting somewhere on the menorrhagia and dysmennorhea front so FX!


----------



## Sis4Us

I totally had to Google those SPP!!!! :haha:

So glad the Vitex seems to be working My DH said to keep taking it I'm actually In a good mood :haha: E dominance is a :witch: and makes U a B1+&#8364;h !!!! :rofl:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sorry Stranje! :flower: We have too many of those :witch: so far this month!

Erin fits you, ERose! :)

SPP- Any run is a good run! 

Terri- Sweet of your DH to prop you up, mine just watches me with abject curiosity- then laughs. :haha:

I still have hope for you, Wish! :hugs:

Future Mom, GL!!! It is true about the vitamin D, btw. There are a few articles in PubMed about it. It helps especially if you are from a northern region that doesn't get as much direct sunlight (or if you spend all of your time inside).

Good luck to the rest of the testers!! Please, please break our bad spell!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I don't believe you. hee hee. It's a fluke, you were tired I'm sure and just imagining...say it isn't so.

Fezzle-C'mon luckiness!!!

Futuremom/ERose-Any updates?

SPP-Glad you're feeling great today. Woohoo!! 

oldermom-I have to get back on my prenatal vitamin routine. Well, it wasn't really a routine because if it was, I'd still be on it, but I need to put it on my nightstand so I remember to take it before I go to bed.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Sis4Us

We really Need to get some BFPs in here for the last week!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Uufta! This is a rough month. Sorry to all who got AF. Boo hiss. And boo hiss, again!

I hope everyone moves over to Sis' Feb thread so we can see who gets BFPs during the month of love. <3

All my symptoms are leading me to AF, so I will be moving over there next week. But I decided instead of getting bummed out every time AF comes, I'm going to do something special for myself instead. And I don't mean drinking a glass of wine or two... Because at this point, that's just a given. I mean like going and getting a massage or a pedicure or something like that. Something I can look forward to if the witch comes!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> I totally had to Google those SPP!!!! :haha:
> 
> So glad the Vitex seems to be working My DH said to keep taking it I'm actually In a good mood :haha: E dominance is a :witch: and makes U a B1+h !!!! :rofl:

:haha: Good old Dr. Google is the best and worst lol. Oh yes indeed my friend, estro dom is a horrific hoarmonger and makes you insane :wacko: . Vitex is my estro dom slaying :ninja: lol. Aaaaand I think adding the almost daily shots of raw apple cider vinegar is helping now as well so here's to hoping!! :wine:

I forgot to add that I had myself a chuckle and smile at your DH's propping *terri* :) . So sweet and thoughtful of him even if propping time hadn't come around just yet :cloud9: . I love it when they really try to show they're with us on things <3.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Katie Potatie said:


> Uufta! This is a rough month. Sorry to all who got AF. Boo hiss. And boo hiss, again!
> 
> I hope everyone moves over to Sis' Feb thread so we can see who gets BFPs during the month of love. <3
> 
> All my symptoms are leading me to AF, so I will be moving over there next week. But I decided instead of getting bummed out every time AF comes, I'm going to do something special for myself instead. And I don't mean drinking a glass of wine or two... Because at this point, that's just a given. I mean like going and getting a massage or a pedicure or something like that. Something I can look forward to if the witch comes!

That's the spirit girly :change: . We win either way :haha: .


----------



## ERosePW

Wish, I wouldn't give up just yet! You're only 10dpo and your temps are still looking great! Do you normally have short cycles? A tinge of blood in CM could mean good things. Implantation bleeding, perhaps? :winkwink: Especially at this point in your cycle. 

SPP, I had to giggle at your chips and dip comment, lol. You come up with the funniest things.

Katie, thats a great attitude to have for when AF comes! Spoil yourself instead of getting bummed out. :) I love it! 

AFM, my temp spiked up this morning, and much higher than the lows I was complaining about previously. Its one of those ridiculously high temps that terri and I agree just screams drama. LOL


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I did pull a :shock: when I saw that spike of yours just now *ERose* :haha: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Wowwwwwww Holy Temp Spike E Rose!!!! ;)


----------



## garfie

Wow did you sleep in the top of an oven ER:haha:

Amazing temp spike:wacko:

Love to all the other ladies still stalking just got a lot going on with my eldest at the moment - he has autism (sometimes I think hubby is right he says we can't cope with the two we have) so maybe we shouldn't have any more:cry:

Today is one of those days:cry: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wish4another1

ERose - yes my cycles are ridiculously short - always have been - when I got pregnant with my youngest (eek 18 years ago - I feel old writing that :cry:) my periods were every 16 days - so about 23 day cycle w/AF...and today my average is 23 days... looks like this month will be a 21/22 day cycle ... 
I just really can't believe it. I have taken my supplements every stinking day... I thought there would be a difference - I was bracing for a longer cycle instead I got a shorter one... and my temp didn't drop...WTH!!!

I can't even bring myself to tell the DH...

Anyways.... Dr appt today at 1045... I will probably cry my eyes out trying to tell her what I want!!! sometimes being an emotional girl stinks!!

I agree with treating ourselves when AF shows... maybe I will this weekend...
good news - I got my treadmill run in this morning... atleast that is something...


----------



## Katie Potatie

Erin, Congratulations on the temp spike! I don't really know the significance of this, but it sounds like it's a really good thing!

Wish, Have you been taking supplements to help increase your luetal phase? Because I've noticed that sometimes my B6 works, and other months it doesn't, but overall, I seem to be gaining a day or two. Don't fret!! Doesn't mean that your cycles are shortening for the long-haul. Sometimes we just have a wonky cycle!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

More :hugs: for you *garfie*. I really wish we could get some helpful new breakthroughs in autism research :( .

*Wish*, very nice getting in the treadmill time :thumbup: . What supplements are you taking? How long have you been taking them? I cosign with Katie, your cycles may not be shortening for good. Working on a cycle overhaul gets quite frustrating I know :hugs: . Don't give up!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

And Garfie, let me share my goofy cereal commercial theory on life. In the 1980s, there was this cereal commercial that played on TV that really had an impact and stayed with me as I felt overwhelmed with life (whether it was way too much schoolwork, too much professional work, too much housecleaning, too much personal drama, too many toddler ear infections, etc.)

In the commercial, it's a woman who is taking over the family farm from her father. And it shows her getting up at the crack of dawn and feeding the chickens, baling hay, milking cows, etc. And she's saying, she didn't know how she would do, being in charge of the family farm and that it was a big responsibility. And she said, although it never feels like there will be enough hours in the day to get everything done, the funny thing is, when there are things that need to be done you always find a way.

So that was a very long explanation, but the point is...it's true! There are some days when you both may feel like its a struggle enough raising your current children. But the truth is, if another baby came into the picture, you would find a way to do it all. No matter how challenging or daunting things seem, life always has a way of working itself out. You adapt and adjust to growing responsibilities and that's exactly what you will do!! And let's be honest, nobody sane ever looks back and says, "Yeahhh, having that last baby was a huge mistake!" It's just more love added to your family!


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: garfie. I used to do ABA with children with autism and their moms were some of the most amazing women I've ever known!


----------



## oldermom1975

:flower: We are here for you, Garfie.:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm swamped at work, so yeah ERose-The dramatic increase-It's much more exciting than the dramatic plunge. I'm so excited!!

Wish-*(&$)&(*[email protected][email protected] I know you're a wholesome gal, so I'll just put the symbols. :hugs: and sorry. The witch sucks, but at least you can join us on the Feb. thread. It'll be fun there too. I know it's not much of a consolation but we are right here with you, and feel your pain. Every.single.time.

See you chicas tonight. Back to the grind!


----------



## moni77

My thermometer burnt out this morning...so no idea what my temp was. No longer feeling any cramping or back pain... I'll be testing Saturday.


----------



## Wish4another1

moni FX crossed for Saturday!! :happydance::happydance:

and I forgot earlier - welcome back Atty!!! 

garfie - I second what katie wrote - I have never met anyone that said man we shouldn't have had that last kid... feel free to vent to us when you need too...

Erose - I do love your temperature spike - here's to hoping that is a VERY good sign for you!!:thumbup:

sweet potato - I am taking fertilaid for women (1 pill 3 x a day), CQ10 (200 mg 3x a day), DHEA (25mg 3x a day)
I've taken the fertilaid off and on since August... but I have taken all three this cycle - not missing a day since 2 January (CD1)

AFM: I talked to my Dr today... this whole situation is out of her area of expertise - so she wrote down all of my concerns - I showed her my FF chart, my supplements (which she ok'd - but then again she didn't know what AMH is LOL) and she is going to call me next week - she wants to get me in with an OB/GYN that will try Clomid for me (as well as test for the hormone issues I have self diagnosed :winkwink:) ... but she wants to talk to 3 different OB's she knows and see what is the best - since she knows DH and I are against IVF... really against the local FE... she wants to explain the situation to each dr and see what the recommendation will be for me...
she really is so sweet... and I know she wants to help... but the "call you next week" puts this cycle out... by the time she calls and I go see this other dr... maybe the next one too... 

somewhere along the line I made the mistake to pray for patience!!! 
:)
Hope you ladies have a great evening!!! and thank you for the encouragement - I needed it today... 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

*Wish*, your temp didn't drop below the coverline today? In fact, it's almost just as high as it was yesterday...! Are you SURE this is AF? I noticed you put "Light" bleeding... I know I shouldn't get your hopes up, but if it's really light, maybe its just a little spotting..?? I know, I am WAY overly optimistic sometimes. Btw, you mentioned possibly getting on clomid... I take Clomid also, and it got me pregnant in my third month on it. I wasn't allowed to take it this month right after m/c, but I plan on taking it next month for sure.

Yes *terri*, the dramatic temp increase is indeed better than the dramatic drop, lol! I really am feeling crampy today though... and since this is a non-clomid cycle, it will be shorter than my clomid cycles. I looked back at some of my earlier charts, and there were times when I had a huge crazy spike like this, only to have it drop the very next day and AF show up.

*Garfie*, :hugs: to you and your sweet, sweet boy. And don't you dare think about not having a third! We like having you here too much!

*Moni*, good luck, good luck!! I'm super excited for you!! I have a feeling the IUI worked for you. Just a gut feeling. :)


----------



## terripeachy

moni-So are you going to run out and get a new battery/thermometer, or are you going to just go with the flow. This is as the egg turns around here! hee hee.

ERose-Shut up about your other charts! HA!!HA!! Be happy for the spike! And crampy may be a good thing as well. We'll find out as the day progresses.

garfie-I agree with Katie. Not having another child is not an option. You want it, you'll get it!

Wish-Good for you for running. I hope your doctor gets on the horn quickly and gets you the help that you may need. I have an appt. coming up on the 6th and I'm debating whether I should go. It's my annual appt., but I just want to call and get the directions for when I'm supposed to go get an HSG. I don't think my tubes are having problems. I forget what she told me and I can't remember where I wrote it down. Yeah, FFoe is a nice app, and my smartphone is pretty smart, but there are too many places to jot stuff down. I guess I should go back to :jo: er&#8230;paper and a notebook. hee hee. Honestly, I just want to be pregnant, and it's not like I have even made it to step 1-fertilize the egg. Once that happens, then we can worry about if it's making it's way down the tube. Right?? *sigh* Or maybe it moves and fertilizes. I guess I should watch that video again. *giggle*

Katie-When/Are you testing or are you letting nature take its course? I guess I should just go back to the front page to find out. I'm waiting in February. I need to get some OPKs tomorrow. I have 4 left and I think I'm going to switch back to the CB digi. I liked it, and I'm fine spending the money. My FR OPK didn't really help me considering I had two solid lines every day after the digi. NOT HELPING!! I'm still going to use them, though :haha:

Sorry for the book. I missed you girls today!


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - exactly - my temp didn't drop and I take it the same time every day 3:45am - that is when my hubby gets up for work!!!!!:dohh::shock:
Yes that's early but even on weekends that is when I take it... 
I put my chart back until AF shows up in full force... not requiring a liner right now... just cramps and an occasionally something when going to bathroom tmi I know... but feels like any minute the witch will ride!!!
:cry:
I don't understand what's going ... maybe temp drop tomorrow and then AF for reals... :shrug:

I love as the egg turns terri!!!!! 
Terri I think I would go to your appointment and ask about your lining - just in case Your uterus needs investigating!!! Just a thought...

Erose- I'm with Terri no investigating previous charts!!! I'm being optimistic for you!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Well my chart on my phone is right... not sure why it didn't update


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri, I'm like you, and just let nature take it's course. If I'm late by the 30th, I will test. There's nothing more that I hate seeing than the stark white abyss of a pregnancy test!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Wish*, if this is your first month really sticking to your regiment don't despair just yet! It takes time for supps to really get in there and start working their mojos sometimes :winkwink: . Of course that doesn't mean you shouldn't cover all your angles though so hopefully you get some input from a doc that really knows their way around fertility issues ASAP :flower: .


----------



## Future Mom

awwww...lots of girls need :hugs::hugs::hugs: today!!!!! Except ERose...she just needs :test: heehee :winkwink:

AFM no symptoms :shrug: I might test tomorrow morning. :argh:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sprinkle, sprinkle *Future Mom*! :dust:


----------



## battyatty

Wish4another1 said:


> Erose - exactly - my temp didn't drop and I take it the same time every day 3:45am - that is when my hubby gets up for work!!!!!:dohh::shock:
> Yes that's early but even on weekends that is when I take it...
> I put my chart back until AF shows up in full force... not requiring a liner right now... just cramps and an occasionally something when going to bathroom tmi I know... but feels like any minute the witch will ride!!!
> :cry:
> I don't understand what's going ... maybe temp drop tomorrow and then AF for reals... :shrug:
> 
> I love as the egg turns terri!!!!!
> Terri I think I would go to your appointment and ask about your lining - just in case Your uterus needs investigating!!! Just a thought...
> 
> Erose- I'm with Terri no investigating previous charts!!! I'm being optimistic for you!!!

Have positive thoughts, the fact still no drop, is a GOOD sign?



Katie Potatie said:


> Terri, I'm like you, and just let nature take it's course. If I'm late by the 30th, I will test. There's nothing more that I hate seeing than the stark white abyss of a pregnancy test!

FX for you and understand the white abyss (shivers)



Future Mom said:


> awwww...lots of girls need :hugs::hugs::hugs: today!!!!! Except ERose...she just needs :test: heehee :winkwink:
> 
> AFM no symptoms :shrug: I might test tomorrow morning. :argh:

Another FX, Oh wouldnt it be great if we got 3 BFPs just in the last week?

afm, what with DF home I cant get onto my laptop that often, plus I decided to start getting out more and have started ballroom dance classes and have also joined my local choral society! DF came to the dance class with me, but only lasted 20 mins before retreating to a bar! I also had to see my GP yesterday for blood tests for the fertility clinic appointment next month. She has been my GP for last 20 years and is a lovely woman. We talked first about my mmc and then she took my bloods for the hiv, hepatitis, rubella and other sti's. I asked about my hormone tests from last Aug & Sept, should I bring them? She went through them with me and was amazed that on my 21 day bloods I had a P of 66! Actually so was I! She recommended I get new tests as clinic might think they are a wee bit old now, so waiting for the big O then go in for day 21 & day 3. So that I am armed for the clinic! TBH I am not sure what they can offer me at my age, clomid I suppose and IUI, that's about it I think.... But as my GP said, seems I have no problem getting pregnant, just keeping it seems to be the issue and that is very much age related....:nope:

ps I should O today have eggwhite and CV is high, firm and open, now to persuade DF to boogie... :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

terri- for me step 1 isn't even fertilisation, it's ovulation! Except for my withdrawal bleed, I haven't had an AF that's more than a light flow for a couple days and really it's mostly just been spotting. I don't think anything is building up now. I hope my GP can figure out what's wrong and it's an easy fix. Still no sign of AF for me but my symptoms are going away now.


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: to everyone in limboland. It is so frustrating to be there!

Batty, that P result is awesome! That was in the middle of your luteal phase, right? Wow!

I was researching my newfound "condition" of POI (POF), and came up with this mind-bender. I had to show you ladies this, it is pretty extreme. Sliced and diced ovaries. Literally.

https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/news/20130930/new-infertility-treatment-leads-to-first-baby-researchers-report


----------



## Future Mom

OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIRLS!!!!! OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

Clear blue digital test says 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

YES - Us older gals can do it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust: for everyone waiting to test in January and OF COURSE for the February gals too!!! I'm still lurking here cuz you gals know so much and are the nicest ladies on here. Any advice on how to keep a bun is GREATLY appreciated!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower: Now I have to figure out to tell my man - his house closes today so he's super stressed and this is gonna be SO amazing for him :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Oh, Futuremom- that is fantastic news!!! Big congrats!!! You've saved the thread and given us all hope!


----------



## ERosePW

Future Mom, best news ever!!! Yay! Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Future mom!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::kiss: I am in shock, but I am SOOO excited for you. I'm in the dumps today at work (already and i've only been here an hour), so this really made me happy. 

What are you going to do to tell DH?


----------



## garfie

Future - :happydance::happydance: that's great news hun:happydance::happydance:

Can we take a peak at the test (you know how we love to look)

:happydance::happydance: I am so excited and happy for you

AFM - Thanks for all your support ladies - it looks like the road with my son is going to be very rocky:cry: hey though what's new:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Stop crying, please. You're making me sad after such good news. :hugs:

batty-Sad you won't be online as much, BUT, your classes and getting active with DH are good things. Hobbies are good things, and it passes the time.

Oldermom-I'm a little nervous to read your link, but I will still take a quick peek.

Fezzle-Did the witch get you? You seem a little down today when you talk about ovulation. Are you not ovulating? Girl, you better get your chart up next time so we can all sneak a peek.

Futuremom-Yeah...give us some lines to see. hee hee.


----------



## Wish4another1

YAY FUTURE MOM!!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
and I agree post that BFP!!! 

batty - love the dance lessons - probably couldn't get my guy to walk into the joint!!! and yes - hobbies are good... 

garfie sorry to hear you are struggling... we have a boy with autism in our family too... 

fezzle - i worry that I do not ovulate either - even though I see the temperature changes and everything... here's hoping your GP will investigate and get you on the road to popping an egg!!! :) 

AFM: well hello temperature dive!! it actually made me feel relieved - although AF has been teasing for 3 days - she still has not made her official arrival... but atleast my temperatures are more "normal" - NOW ON TO FEB!!! 

this morning I worked out with my trainers and came home and knocked out time on the treadmill... felt great!! until I got to work and I forgot my breakfast... :dohh: 

I am thrilled about a BFP TODAY!!! what a great way to start Friday!!

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Fezzle

terri- No, still no sign of her! Not even a tinge. I at the point where I would welcome her to come and be normal, because it would indicate I had a normal cycle!

I've been doing OPKs since I got off the pill last year in July and still have yet to see a positive one on an ic, a smiley or even a flashing smiley on my CB digi, or a peak on my CBFM (I do get 'highs' for most of the cycle so far though). I'm not sure if you can see my previous cycles with my chart link, but they've been all over the place with length and bleeding.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> I was researching my newfound "condition" of POI (POF), and came up with this mind-bender. I had to show you ladies this, it is pretty extreme. Sliced and diced ovaries. Literally.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/news/20130930/new-infertility-treatment-leads-to-first-baby-researchers-report

Wow!! That's amazing *oldermom*!

*Future Mom*!!!! Woohoo lady!!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: <3 :dance: :wohoo: So excited for your news gal, congratulations!! :yipee:


----------



## Sis4Us

WooooHoooo :happydance: Congrats Future!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

If you're still lurking hope you're doing alright *MomO3G*! :flower: You too *Ash* :) .

Your temp went cliff diving *Wish* :haha: . Glad that makes you feel a bit better though :) .


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my boys got to stay home today School is Closed due to Weather we have ice No snow but lots of Ice and Accidents!!

Think we will be staying in and painting today!! :thumbup:


----------



## oldermom1975

Future Mom said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GIRLS!!!!! OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> Clear blue digital test says 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> YES - Us older gals can do it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust: for everyone waiting to test in January and OF COURSE for the February gals too!!! I'm still lurking here cuz you gals know so much and are the nicest ladies on here. Any advice on how to keep a bun is GREATLY appreciated!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower: Now I have to figure out to tell my man - his house closes today so he's super stressed and this is gonna be SO amazing for him :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yay FutureMom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Congrats Future Mom!!! I'm still lurking here, love these ladies and want to see some BFPs - thanks for making it happen this morning!!! You're going to have to drop the "future" :)


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> Congrats Future Mom!!! I'm still lurking here, love these ladies and want to see some BFPs - thanks for making it happen this morning!!! You're going to have to drop the "future" :)

Hi TTC! Hope your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Can we take a peak at the test (you know how we love to look)
> 
> :happydance::happydance: I am so excited and happy for you
> 
> X

Yes, yes! Let's see those beautiful lines!




SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> I was researching my newfound "condition" of POI (POF), and came up with this mind-bender. I had to show you ladies this, it is pretty extreme. Sliced and diced ovaries. Literally.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/news/20130930/new-infertility-treatment-leads-to-first-baby-researchers-report
> 
> Wow!! That's amazing *oldermom*!Click to expand...

Isn't that crazy? Imagine signing that consent form! Granted, I would still probably do it if given the chance...:blush:
I guess it is the same concept as ovarian drilling, only the pieces are soaked in growth factors before they "reassemble".


----------



## moni77

yay Future Mom!!! You gave me chills!!

Terry - the thermometer worked this morning- go figure. I have reg ones as well, if it dies again.

Nervous for tomorrow - I had such a good feeling this month, I am going to be pretty upset if its negative again. And I have a babyshower in the afternoon - a friend who got preggo first month off of BC. Thanks for all the well wishes!!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, moni!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Aghhhhhhh FUTURE MOM!!! Oh what wonderful news to read today! I was so down in the dumps this morning, but reading your news just lifted my spirits. I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Moni FX for U!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Now it's your turn Moni!! Good luck!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Sorry about the nose dive. I don't understand your excitement, but ok. hee hee. 

Sis-Aha! You narrowly escaped the dentist's office again. I guess you can reschedule for next week. Definitely stay inside if it's icy. Ice is NOOO joke.

Hey ttcinseattle and Smiles, Momof3, Lenka and Ashley! Hope you ladies are doing well. We miss you! :flower:

Erose-How are you feeling?

Fezzle-Yeah, I forgot that I had looked at your charts previously and holy random! I hope your doctor can figure things out for you. The unknowing is the worst part. is my cycle going to be 26 days or 43? I hate that for you while TTC and I hope your doc can help.

moni-Yeah, go figure. Once my thermometer beeped -low battery- so I bought a new battery, never put it in, and it's still working fine. I'm excited for you. Don't be nervous about testing. Your temps are great. fxfx just because!


----------



## Katie Potatie

OMom--you can put a witchy down for me. Started spotting which is my tell-tale sign. And when AF actually does arrive, I will be off busy getting a pedicure and drinking a whole lot of wine possibly at the same time!! Anyway, I won't be on the site much during that horrid week. Looking forward to joining you ladies over in February though!


----------



## terripeachy

:hugs: Katie, and sorry. See you in the next thread. Hope your fun week goes well.


----------



## oldermom1975

Katie Potatie said:


> OMom--you can put a witchy down for me. Started spotting which is my tell-tale sign. And when AF actually does arrive, I will be off busy getting a pedicure and drinking a whole lot of wine&#8230; possibly at the same time!! Anyway, I won't be on the site much during that horrid week. Looking forward to joining you ladies over in February though!

Ok, KP. Sorry about :witch: 
A pedicure is a great idea- go easy on yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

I had a reply typed out and my lovely computer gave me the blue screen of death... ahhh thank you!!!

Katie P - sorry the witch got you :af: - enjoy your pampering and wine!!
yesterday after my dr visit I decided to treat myself - and I ate a bunch of unhealthy food - cheese curds, peanut butter sundae, greasy cheeseburger... then my hubby wanted to eat at a greasy spoon for dinner - i said what the heck!!! so I understand wanting to treat youself!!! (hense treadmill time this morning!!lol) 

Moni - I am nervous for you... FX for you 100 times!!! 

Sis - no no no ice driving!!!! i don't do it up here and in Illinois I get plenty of chances to test my abilities!!! staying inside with the kids is much better anyway!!

terri - I know saying I was relieved for temp dive is a little weird... but I was worried about AF coming and temps still up... so when temp went down - I was glad I didn't have something else wrong!!! hahaha

still waiting for the witch to show in full force... I would love to enjoy the week before she shows - if she just wouldn't mess with me the entire week before UGH!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: now I just want her to show up so I can start counting the days of my next cycle... still waiting... 
Looking forward to February - have a great weekend ladies...


----------



## VJean

:dance::headspin::wohoo::cloud9::happydance: WOOHOO FUTUREMOM! That's the great news we have been waiting for! So happy for you! :thumbup:

AFM, :nope: Temp still hanging around, but dropping. Spotting this am, so I think AF is on her way. I'm pretty upset by my LP being shorter still. DH was trying to comfort me this am, but he just doesn't get it. :cry: I used to be like clock work so I'm not handling these fluctuations well. I think I'll make an appointment with my fertility doc that did my tubal reversal and see if he'll run some tests. 2 years ago, aside from slightly elevated FSH, the rest of my tests were fine. I wonder if something has changed now that I'm older. I know I can take supplements to bring forward O and extend LP, but I'm hesitant to do anything that could make my cycle work. We have 4 more months to get this figured out before we stop TTC. No pressure! 

To make matters worse, I have to go to a baby shower next week for my DHs cousin.....Hosted by DHs EX WIFE!!!! Talk about stressful! So I have 7 days to lose 5 pounds, get my hair done and by a new outfit for me and my DD. I decided that I'm going to take my 1 y/o with me so I have a little distraction and can also use her as an excuse if I am too uncomfortable and need to leave. Wish me luck! :)

Guess I'll head over to the Feb thread and put down my new testing date! See you gals there!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mom said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GIRLS!!!!! OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> Clear blue digital test says 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> YES - Us older gals can do it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust: for everyone waiting to test in January and OF COURSE for the February gals too!!! I'm still lurking here cuz you gals know so much and are the nicest ladies on here. Any advice on how to keep a bun is GREATLY appreciated!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower: Now I have to figure out to tell my man - his house closes today so he's super stressed and this is gonna be SO amazing for him :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## oldermom1975

VJean said:


> :dance::headspin::wohoo::cloud9::happydance: WOOHOO FUTUREMOM! That's the great news we have been waiting for! So happy for you! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, :nope: Temp still hanging around, but dropping. Spotting this am, so I think AF is on her way. I'm pretty upset by my LP being shorter still. DH was trying to comfort me this am, but he just doesn't get it. :cry: I used to be like clock work so I'm not handling these fluctuations well. I think I'll make an appointment with my fertility doc that did my tubal reversal and see if he'll run some tests. 2 years ago, aside from slightly elevated FSH, the rest of my tests were fine. I wonder if something has changed now that I'm older. I know I can take supplements to bring forward O and extend LP, but I'm hesitant to do anything that could make my cycle work. We have 4 more months to get this figured out before we stop TTC. No pressure!
> 
> To make matters worse, I have to go to a baby shower next week for my DHs cousin.....Hosted by DHs EX WIFE!!!! Talk about stressful! So I have 7 days to lose 5 pounds, get my hair done and by a new outfit for me and my DD. I decided that I'm going to take my 1 y/o with me so I have a little distraction and can also use her as an excuse if I am too uncomfortable and need to leave. Wish me luck! :)
> 
> Guess I'll head over to the Feb thread and put down my new testing date! See you gals there!

I am sorry about your dropping temperature- and how that increases the stress for your cousin's upcoming shower. It is really hard TTC and going to baby showers-seeing pregnant women-seeing babies and tons of baby clothes-even the stupid baby cake.... I am very sorry. :hugs::hugs::flower:
Seeing an ex there just makes the whole thing weird in a not-so-good way. I agree with bringing DD- I would probably do the same thing. She can be your spot of sunshine!
Good luck!


----------



## ERosePW

*Oldermom*, wow, that article was pretty wild. Referring to the egg pieces as "cubes" gave me a bit of the heebie jeebies. But ya know what, if they're helping give women babies, I'm all for it! 

*Wish*, I was sad to see your temp drop this morning. I was hoping your spotting was just some early pregnancy spotting, hehe. Your temps looked so darn good. But I do get what you're saying... when you're not sure what the heck your body is doing and you have a feeling AF is on the way anyway, it is nice for it to just GET there so that you can move on to the next cycle. 

*Moni*, my fingers are crossed SO tightly for you!! I'd be so happy to see you post a BFP tomorrow or the next day. :)

*Fezzle*, sorry for your frustrations. I can imagine that would be tough not knowing how long your cycles are going to be, when/if AF is gonna arrive, uncertainty about O, etc. I hope your Dr. will be able to help.

*Katie *and *Vjean*, sorry about the spotting. :( I can't lose hope yet though, until AF really arrives for you girls. Katie, great idea getting the pedi though, if it does arrive full force. 

*Terri*, thanks for checking in with me. :) I'm still feeling crampy. I pretty much feel like AF is on her way. I really dont have high hopes for this cycle. Its just a gut instinct. I haven't started my usual pre-AF spotting, so I suppose I shouldnt lose hope yet, but this cramping is the same that I get every cycle before AF arrives. I'm looking forward to next cycle when I'll start the same dose of clomid that got me prego. I feel VERY positive about February. :)

Which leads me to a *question *for those who think I should take the P supps earlier, rather than waiting until I get a faint line like my Dr suggested. I got to thinking about the fact that Clomid can sometimes thin the uterine lining in some women. I might suggest a scan in my next cycle to see if it is doing that to me, and potentially caused the CP. In the meantime, my question about the supps is, I wouldn't take it every day of my cycle, right? Only after O, during the TWW?


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for the ladies that Got AF .... FX we have record #s in FEB!!! ;)

AFM we started our Bdung this AM when DH got home he said we need a Jump start maybe if we BD every day maybe twice we will have some make it!!! I think he just wants the 2X BD!! :haha:

I called the dentist still haven't gotten a call so I'm glad I didn't try to venture out there had been a ton of accident today Texans don't drive well on ICE!!
DH is for PA so he knows slow and steady is the way to go Ive got a Lead foot so he told me to park it on the couch today!!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I'm still not counting you out. Yes, you had a drop of doom, but it could go back up tomorrow, especially if you haven't gotten AF just yet. A spot here or there, doesn't mean much until it turns into more than a spot or a little baby. 

VJean-If you're going to buy a new outfit, just make sure it camoflauges the 5 pounds. Then you don't have to worry about starving yourself just to look good in front of DH's ex. Sucks she has to be there but maybe she WON'T be there because she doesn't want to see you. hee hee. That would work out well. Yes, I'd take the baby too and roll out if it gets overwhelming.

AFM-I'm SO glad I'm not in the TWW right now. I cried several times at work today. It's just been overwhelming having everybody asking ME for stuff. There are other people that work here too and I was really just getting asked from EVERYONE ALL MORNING. Plus, just because I'm good at my job, work hard and do what I say I'm going to do, doesn't mean you need to micromanage me. I'll get the answer to you when I can, so leave me the F alone until I get the answer to you!! :growlmad: So...i spent quite a bit of time in the bathroom this morning on different occasions, and then had tissue all over my face when I came out. Boooo...hee hee.

I feel better now because my day is just about over and I refuse to let these people get to me. When I was in the bathroom, I was ready to just walk right to my boss and put in my 2 weeks notice. Luckily I have a little more self control than that, and now that I'm married, I should probably discuss things with hubs because I have him to think about as well. What a day. AND school starts back up next week! happy happy joy joy.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Erose u want to O so wait until u get your CH thats what most do unless u get a trigger shot!! My FS said 2dpT or 3dpo!!!

They don't monitor U while on Clomid??? How do u know how many Follies u have or if your lining Is good?? :shrug:
I always go on CD10 for monitoring so they can check all that!!

Terri :hugs: hope u feel better soon and let me know if I need to come up there and Unleash the Cajun on them!!! ;)


----------



## garfie

Er - I would say after o otherwise it can delay your ovulation - usually I start about 3 dpo:hugs:

On phone so excuse curt reply

X


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> *Oldermom*, wow, that article was pretty wild. Referring to the egg pieces as "cubes" gave me a bit of the heebie jeebies. But ya know what, if they're helping give women babies, I'm all for it!
> 
> Which leads me to a *question *for those who think I should take the P supps earlier, rather than waiting until I get a faint line like my Dr suggested. I got to thinking about the fact that Clomid can sometimes thin the uterine lining in some women. I might suggest a scan in my next cycle to see if it is doing that to me, and potentially caused the CP. In the meantime, my question about the supps is, I wouldn't take it every day of my cycle, right? Only after O, during the TWW?

I hear you about the cubes. It makes me think of a cheese plate, for some reason....
Good idea about the scan, as us in the more mature sect seem to be somewhat prone to a thin lining. As for the supps- if you decide to take them earlier, it is only after ovulation has occurred that you take progesterone. I wait until the second day after ovulation (two-three days of raised temps) before I take them.


----------



## oldermom1975

Terri- Really sorry you had a sucky day at work. It seems to turn out that way- the hard workers are the ones who get the most questions and the extra work. :hugs: TGIF!!!

Sis- I agree about the ice. I am from Maine, and we don't go out in the ice unless someone has lost a body part.


----------



## Wish4another1

terri - sorry to hear about your crappy day at work on a FRIDAY... that is just unacceptable :devil::devil::devil:
my husband is also an engineer in manufactoring but here in Illinois and this has been the week from hXXL... must be something in the engineering air!!! 
i do the same thing - hide in the bathroom - I am in the Army and there is no WAY someone is going to see me cry - even after 20 years... somethings women just can't do in public...
I hope you have a great weekend with the DH... and you are refreshed when Monday comes around...
and thank you for hoping for me... still no AF but I betting overnight that the sneaky witch appears!! :growlmad:

Vjean - that whole party thing SUCKS... baby shower and the x wife...say it aint so...yep take the baby - she will be the best distraction ever!! 

Sis - had to giggle a little about you and the hubby getting the Bd'ing going!! that's the fun part...sometimes it hard to remember TTCing...
:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks all. You really know how to cheer up a girl! Tomorrow night we're going out with a group of about 10-12 people to Fogo de Chao, which is an all you can eat Brazilian steakhouse. It's so great going there and gorging yourself. hee hee. My high school bestie is still friends with several people from high school/college, and they (we) all still hang out, so it's really fun. I need this outing BADLY. These are my longest time friends. My dad is retired military, so we moved a lot. I'm used to having friends for about 3 years and then we would move, so it's nice to hang with people I've known since I was a pup (age 16 and up). 

Oh, and I went to Target to get some new OPKs, and I realized I got the CB digi, but not the CB ADVANCED digi. I might have to test in the day and at night because I want to make sure we BD at the right time. Luckily there are more test sticks than the CB Advanced. *sigh* Seems like I can't win today, but that's ok. It's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

More :hugs: *terri*. Have a blast at FdC! I've always wanted to go there :) . How many more semesters do you have left of school?

Yep, take your LO *VJean* :thumbup: . What a lot going on! Definitely have a sneakout plan ready :winkwink: .

GL and FX *moni*! :dust:

I'm finally in the house with just me and my thoughts, whew! So much I want to do but so little time! :wacko:


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Thanks all. You really know how to cheer up a girl! Tomorrow night we're going out with a group of about 10-12 people to Fogo de Chao, which is an all you can eat Brazilian steakhouse. It's so great going there and gorging yourself. hee hee. My high school bestie is still friends with several people from high school/college, and they (we) all still hang out, so it's really fun. I need this outing BADLY. These are my longest time friends. My dad is retired military, so we moved a lot. I'm used to having friends for about 3 years and then we would move, so it's nice to hang with people I've known since I was a pup (age 16 and up).
> 
> Oh, and I went to Target to get some new OPKs, and I realized I got the CB digi, but not the CB ADVANCED digi. I might have to test in the day and at night because I want to make sure we BD at the right time. Luckily there are more test sticks than the CB Advanced. *sigh* Seems like I can't win today, but that's ok. It's FRIDAY!!!

Aww, good, your dinner should really cheer you up, sounds like a blast! I, too, love hanging with my friends from my teens. We have so much fun. Enjoy! And feel better! I hate when I cry at work. I have an office, so I can close my door, but sometimes I'm afraid someone will bug me anyway, so I make a beeline for the restroom.

Btw, I personally like the non-advanced CB digi better than the advanced. The advanced worked great for me the first couple times I tried it... two days of flashing smilies, then the solid smile showed up and stuck around for the two days. But after those initial times, it started to skip the flashing smiley sometimes, and even weirder, it would occasionally give me flashing smilies at super random times of my cycle (like if i experimented with it right before AF or something). I could get over all that though... but my main reason for not loving it was because the solid smiley sticks around for two days whether you want it to or not (as I'm sure you noticed). I like the freedom to test again the day after getting the solid smiley, to see if my surge lasts the two days (I'm weird, I know). With the non-advanced one, the solid smiley will come and then it disappears like normal, and then I can test again the next morning to see if it's still there, just because I'm such a ridiculously curious person. But it made sense when DH was out of town and I got the smiley that Sat, so when I woke up Sun morning, I was dying to know if the LH surge was still happening for his arrival the next day, hehe!


----------



## Future Mom

Thanks so much Girls for all the :happydance: , :yipee:, and :wohoo:!!!! I really have been on :cloud9: all day and I'm glad that you girls can share that a bit too, since you understand how stressful this whole process can be and how bad we all want this!!!!! I will try to figure out how to upload a photo. 

:dust::dust::dust: for testers - there's still lots of :dust: left for you!!! I didn't take it all. :winkwink:


----------



## Driving280

Futuremom, yeah!! Glad to see some good news this month.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope everyone has a great Weekend!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

OMG Futuremom Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry to the others who AF got. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## battyatty

Future Mom said:


> Thanks so much Girls for all the :happydance: , :yipee:, and :wohoo:!!!! I really have been on :cloud9: all day and I'm glad that you girls can share that a bit too, since you understand how stressful this whole process can be and how bad we all want this!!!!! I will try to figure out how to upload a photo.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: for testers - there's still lots of :dust: left for you!!! I didn't take it all. :winkwink:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Moni have fingers & toes crossed for you! :flower:

afm I think I O'd yesterday, but didnt BD, grrr. Ended up in a bar last night and DF had a few to drink while listening to the band, when we got home he just fell fast asleep :sleep: Checked my CV this morning, its closed good and tight now, so that's the best I can do this month as far as BDing. Now onto the TWW.......

off topic, I'm off to drive halfway across the country to get a second hand apple mac as mine died last night, poor old thing has just given up... I cant believe it died, I was in the middle of doing a new CV for a great job in my area.... grr. Talk about timing.....


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-Well, hopefully there were some little guys waiting at the door for ya! I think we have to prepare our guys a little in advance of what we want so they don't fall fast asleep when they get home. If it's that urgent for them to sleep they can give you a present so you can have a restful sleep! hee hee. How are your kids feeling now that DF is going to be around for a while?

Sorry you have to get a new computer. Are you taking your old one with you? Maybe they can fix your old one instead of having to buy a new one. Be safe!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies!!!!! I had ALOT to catch up on....who are my eyes tired! Lol

Batty/Atty....glad your DF came on board. I think he realized his boys would betray him someday so it was just better to be in on the game! Lol

Terri....that all you can eat place sounds FABULOUS!!! food is NOT my friend these past couple weeks even my favorite stuff makes me turn my nose up and darn near gag. Lol. And you tell those ppl at your job I said to leave you alone. Can't have you all stresse out with tissue on our face looking half crazy at work now can we? But I'm sure we've all had those type of days either at work or at home etc. in those moments just remember it's always darkest before the dawn. :hugs:

Oldermom....hiya!!!! 

SPP....okay I had to Google the terms you used and at the same time laugh at some of your others posts. Always a pleasure reading your posts. 

ERose...Erin, what do I call you? Lol. 

Futuremom...CONGRATS!!!!! Very happy for you! Take your prenatal and folic acid. When is your appt with the dr?

Sorry to everyone else who the witch came to see and this only means that you ladies have an excellent shot at making some V-day babies. I hope Cupid's arrow is filled with baby dust and sticky beans.

AFM, Monday I went in for my initial appt and had an u/s saw and heard the heartbeat. My crazy husband has jokes the whole time we were there. I was on cloud nine til yesterday when I had some bleeding after I went to the bathroom. Called my dr and they had me come in right away, did another u/s and he said everything still looks fine. Was able to see and hear the heartbeat again. He said a good sign was when he did the vaginal u/s no addition blood was on the wand. Right now I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful, that's all I can do.


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> AFM, Monday I went in for my initial appt and had an u/s saw and heard the heartbeat. My crazy husband has jokes the whole time we were there. I was on cloud nine til yesterday when I had some bleeding after I went to the bathroom. Called my dr and they had me come in right away, did another u/s and he said everything still looks fine. Was able to see and hear the heartbeat again. He said a good sign was when he did the vaginal u/s no addition blood was on the wand. Right now I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful, that's all I can do.

Sounds great!! Sometimes they can't find the reason for the bleeding. I had a small SCH with my DD's pregnancy, and everything was fine. Other ladies complain because every little (or not so little *ahem*) thing that touches their cervix causes bleeding (due to an increased blood supply to it). Your chances of loss drop dramatically after you hear the heartbeat. :thumbup: Thank-you for the update!


----------



## Future Mom

Smiles013 said:


> AFM, Monday I went in for my initial appt and had an u/s saw and heard the heartbeat. My crazy husband has jokes the whole time we were there. I was on cloud nine til yesterday when I had some bleeding after I went to the bathroom. Called my dr and they had me come in right away, did another u/s and he said everything still looks fine. Was able to see and hear the heartbeat again. He said a good sign was when he did the vaginal u/s no addition blood was on the wand. Right now I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful, that's all I can do.

Smiles - OMG a heart beat!!!!!! :thumbup: That's so exciting!!! What week are you at? I've heard stories of girls having several full-fledged periods at the start of their pregnancies and it working out, but it's always good to check with doc I think.

AFM, I went to my doctor yesterday and she ordered bloodwork for this morning, Monday morning and Wednesday morning to check hormone levels (HSG?). She said she wants to see it double each time. If it does, no worries and she'll see me at week 7 (Feb. 17 = OH's b-day!!!). So I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!! 

As for how I told my man...I ended up buying "What to expect when you're expecting" (doctor's recommendation) and I wrapped it up with the positive pee-stick and put it at OH's place at dinner. He thought it was a house warming gift since he officially closed his house sale yesterday and we are now officially living in sin (as my mother would say :winkwink:). He was stunned but also thrilled. It was awesome!!! It's funny cuz we've been trying for 5 months, which of course seems like an eternity to me since I'm obsessed, but he actually thinks it happened really fast!!! :haha:

:dust: for Moni, ERose and anyone else still testing...updates?


----------



## moni77

Negative this morning - 2 weeks post IUI - so prob accurate. So I am waiting for AF - unless I just don't know how to POAS. 

Thermometer died again this morning...guess I do need to look for the other one.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Moni hope u see a Line Tom!!! 

Smiles hope the bleeding stays away!!! How exciting to hear a <3!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Smiles013 said:


> AFM, Monday I went in for my initial appt and had an u/s saw and heard the heartbeat. My crazy husband has jokes the whole time we were there. I was on cloud nine til yesterday when I had some bleeding after I went to the bathroom. Called my dr and they had me come in right away, did another u/s and he said everything still looks fine. Was able to see and hear the heartbeat again. He said a good sign was when he did the vaginal u/s no addition blood was on the wand. Right now I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful, that's all I can do.

Smiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiles!! :kiss: Thanks so much for the update :) . Awwwww, sweet heartbeat <3 . Staying positive is absolutely one of the best things you can do :thumbup: . You do your best to enjoy every moment of your pregnancy love. And for me, my 100% pure disgust at all food seen, heard, and smelled up until around 21 or so weeks resulted in healthy pregnancies that gave me my boys. So kiss that porcelain crown (if you're throwing up) and/or ride that nausea like a racehorse :p .



moni77 said:


> Negative this morning - 2 weeks post IUI - so prob accurate. So I am waiting for AF - unless I just don't know how to POAS.
> 
> Thermometer died again this morning...guess I do need to look for the other one.

Bleh, so sorry about the BFN moni :hugs: . Treat yourself while waiting. Maybe she won't end up coming anyway and for the best reason.



Future Mom said:


> AFM, I went to my doctor yesterday and she ordered bloodwork for this morning, Monday morning and Wednesday morning to check hormone levels (HSG?). She said she wants to see it double each time. If it does, no worries and she'll see me at week 7 (Feb. 17 = OH's b-day!!!). So I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!
> 
> As for how I told my man...I ended up buying "What to expect when you're expecting" (doctor's recommendation) and I wrapped it up with the positive pee-stick and put it at OH's place at dinner. He thought it was a house warming gift since he officially closed his house sale yesterday and we are now officially living in sin (as my mother would say :winkwink:). He was stunned but also thrilled. It was awesome!!! It's funny cuz we've been trying for 5 months, which of course seems like an eternity to me since I'm obsessed, but he actually thinks it happened really fast!!! :haha:

Awwwww, how sweet! Glad you guys had a wonderful time celebrating the news :cloud9: . FXFXFX for great numbers! :dust:

Me, starting to gather boxes and things. Soooooooo ready to clean house!


----------



## terripeachy

I was at the mall when the shooting occurred. I hid in a dressing room, I'm home safely now. SO SCARY!!


----------



## Future Mom

WHAT?!?!!? OMG Terri - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care!!!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> I was at the mall when the shooting occurred. I hid in a dressing room, I'm home safely now. SO SCARY!!

I saw this in the February thread. I am so glad you are ok!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Smiles013 said:


> AFM, Monday I went in for my initial appt and had an u/s saw and heard the heartbeat. My crazy husband has jokes the whole time we were there. I was on cloud nine til yesterday when I had some bleeding after I went to the bathroom. Called my dr and they had me come in right away, did another u/s and he said everything still looks fine. Was able to see and hear the heartbeat again. He said a good sign was when he did the vaginal u/s no addition blood was on the wand. Right now I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful, that's all I can do.

So happy to have the update!! It makes me so hopeful :)


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> I was at the mall when the shooting occurred. I hid in a dressing room, I'm home safely now. SO SCARY!!

Terri, sooo glad you're ok!!! I'm so tired of these shootings.


----------



## ERosePW

Oldermom, you can go ahead and put that witch by my name. Temp took a major dive below CL today, and spotting and cramping has officially begun. I'm certain she'll be here by morning. 

I'm a tad bummed, but not as much as other times... I didn't really have super high expectations for this month anyway. I've been feeling like Feb is gonna be it. Got a full cycle behind me after the CP, I'll be back on the same dose of clomid, and I have the P supps. I'm feeling very positive and optimistic about Feb. I felt like I was gonna get prego in Dec, and I did. So why not trust my instinct and just enjoy Feb too, right? :)

In fact, I feel like it's gonna be a lucky month for lots of us!!!! :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I was at the mall when the shooting occurred. I hid in a dressing room, I'm home safely now. SO SCARY!!

Wow, Terri! Just...wow! I am so so so so glad you are ok!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Oldermom, you can go ahead and put that witch by my name. Temp took a major dive below CL today, and spotting and cramping has officially begun. I'm certain she'll be here by morning.
> 
> I'm a tad bummed, but not as much as other times... I didn't really have super high expectations for this month anyway. I've been feeling like Feb is gonna be it. Got a full cycle behind me after the CP, I'll be back on the same dose of clomid, and I have the P supps. I'm feeling very positive and optimistic about Feb. I felt like I was gonna get prego in Dec, and I did. So why not trust my instinct and just enjoy Feb too, right? :)
> 
> In fact, I feel like it's gonna be a lucky month for lots of us!!!! :flower:

I'll do as you wish. I get tired of saying this (there have been too many this month), but so sorry about the witch!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
That's right, February is the month!!


----------



## Smiles013

oldermom1975 said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, Monday I went in for my initial appt and had an u/s saw and heard the heartbeat. My crazy husband has jokes the whole time we were there. I was on cloud nine til yesterday when I had some bleeding after I went to the bathroom. Called my dr and they had me come in right away, did another u/s and he said everything still looks fine. Was able to see and hear the heartbeat again. He said a good sign was when he did the vaginal u/s no addition blood was on the wand. Right now I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful, that's all I can do.
> 
> Sounds great!! Sometimes they can't find the reason for the bleeding. I had a small SCH with my DD's pregnancy, and everything was fine. Other ladies complain because every little (or not so little *ahem*) thing that touches their cervix causes bleeding (due to an increased blood supply to it). Your chances of loss drop dramatically after you hear the heartbeat. :thumbup: Thank-you for the update!Click to expand...


The dr didn't seem too concerned about it at all but of course I was! He said " well.....everything looks fine NOW, I can't predict the future" so of course I was laying there thinking " WTH?!?!...." But then I realized he was right and whatever was gonna happen would happen and I couldn't stop it. I can only make sure I am doing my part to bring a healthy baby here, the rest is out if my hands. But I have to say it's still taxing on the nerves. Lol


----------



## Smiles013

Future Mom said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, Monday I went in for my initial appt and had an u/s saw and heard the heartbeat. My crazy husband has jokes the whole time we were there. I was on cloud nine til yesterday when I had some bleeding after I went to the bathroom. Called my dr and they had me come in right away, did another u/s and he said everything still looks fine. Was able to see and hear the heartbeat again. He said a good sign was when he did the vaginal u/s no addition blood was on the wand. Right now I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful, that's all I can do.
> 
> Smiles - OMG a heart beat!!!!!! :thumbup: That's so exciting!!! What week are you at? I've heard stories of girls having several full-fledged periods at the start of their pregnancies and it working out, but it's always good to check with doc I think.
> 
> AFM, I went to my doctor yesterday and she ordered bloodwork for this morning, Monday morning and Wednesday morning to check hormone levels (HSG?). She said she wants to see it double each time. If it does, no worries and she'll see me at week 7 (Feb. 17 = OH's b-day!!!). So I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!
> 
> As for how I told my man...I ended up buying "What to expect when you're expecting" (doctor's recommendation) and I wrapped it up with the positive pee-stick and put it at OH's place at dinner. He thought it was a house warming gift since he officially closed his house sale yesterday and we are now officially living in sin (as my mother would say :winkwink:). He was stunned but also thrilled. It was awesome!!! It's funny cuz we've been trying for 5 months, which of course seems like an eternity to me since I'm obsessed, but he actually thinks it happened really fast!!! :haha:
> 
> :dust: for Moni, ERose and anyone else still testing...updates?Click to expand...

Awwwww.....that was a really nice way to tell him and that book is great. They even have an APP for it now I believe, technology I tell you. Lol

I am 7 wks 2 days to be exact. Lol. Let us know how you make out with the blood work. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Smiles013

Sis4Us said:


> :hugs: Moni hope u see a Line Tom!!!
> 
> Smiles hope the bleeding stays away!!! How exciting to hear a <3!!!

Thanks Sis...I hope it stays away too. I can't take another scare I swear!


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> I was at the mall when the shooting occurred. I hid in a dressing room, I'm home safely now. SO SCARY!!

OMG!!!! So glad you're okay! I know that had to be ultra scary. Thank God you're okay and home safe and sound. :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, Monday I went in for my initial appt and had an u/s saw and heard the heartbeat. My crazy husband has jokes the whole time we were there. I was on cloud nine til yesterday when I had some bleeding after I went to the bathroom. Called my dr and they had me come in right away, did another u/s and he said everything still looks fine. Was able to see and hear the heartbeat again. He said a good sign was when he did the vaginal u/s no addition blood was on the wand. Right now I'm just trying to be positive and hopeful, that's all I can do.
> 
> Smiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiles!! :kiss: Thanks so much for the update :) . Awwwww, sweet heartbeat <3 . Staying positive is absolutely one of the best things you can do :thumbup: . You do your best to enjoy every moment of your pregnancy love. And for me, my 100% pure disgust at all food seen, heard, and smelled up until around 21 or so weeks resulted in healthy pregnancies that gave me my boys. So kiss that porcelain crown (if you're throwing up) and/or ride that nausea like a racehorse :p .
> 
> 
> 
> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> Negative this morning - 2 weeks post IUI - so prob accurate. So I am waiting for AF - unless I just don't know how to POAS.
> 
> Thermometer died again this morning...guess I do need to look for the other one.Click to expand...
> 
> Bleh, so sorry about the BFN moni :hugs: . Treat yourself while waiting. Maybe she won't end up coming anyway and for the best reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mom said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I went to my doctor yesterday and she ordered bloodwork for this morning, Monday morning and Wednesday morning to check hormone levels (HSG?). She said she wants to see it double each time. If it does, no worries and she'll see me at week 7 (Feb. 17 = OH's b-day!!!). So I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!
> 
> As for how I told my man...I ended up buying "What to expect when you're expecting" (doctor's recommendation) and I wrapped it up with the positive pee-stick and put it at OH's place at dinner. He thought it was a house warming gift since he officially closed his house sale yesterday and we are now officially living in sin (as my mother would say :winkwink:). He was stunned but also thrilled. It was awesome!!! It's funny cuz we've been trying for 5 months, which of course seems like an eternity to me since I'm obsessed, but he actually thinks it happened really fast!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww, how sweet! Glad you guys had a wonderful time celebrating the news :cloud9: . FXFXFX for great numbers! :dust:
> 
> Me, starting to gather boxes and things. Soooooooo ready to clean house!Click to expand...

Sweet....thanks for the encouragement. I've not puked at all just gagging and very low appetite and constant nausea but I'm riding it out. Lol


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles, sooo glad everything turned ok at the Dr. I've heard a little bleeding can be very common, but I'm sure you'd prefer to just not see that again! I know I'd be the same way. :flower: How sweet you heard the heartbeat. I'm sure that was amazing.


----------



## garfie

Terri - Oh wow that must have been scary for you:wacko:
Glad you are okay:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Excellent update!! So happy everything is going according to plan!

Futuremom-Yay!! C'mon 7 week appointment. hee hee. 

Everyone-Thanks so much for your concern. I immediately updated FB and you guys once I got home.

I'll just recap my story from yesterday here so I don't clog up the February testing story. I'll preface it by saying that I RARELY go to the mall. I've had clothes for many, many years, and I don't shop because it takes me forever to find stuff I like and think I'll actually wear. I had some Old Navy jeans that have been shrinking and basically, they are like highwaters and they're fading, so I figured yesterday I would get up early, get to the mall, and just spend some quality time trying stuff on. Well, it was snowing when I went to Nordstroms, bought 5 or 6 things, and as I was heading downstairs to get something for Kyle, I found out the snow had stopped so I had more time to dawdle. I walked into Express Men just to check things out. It is on the first level. As I was looking at some sweaters, the store manager said 'Everyone is running in the mall.' I looked up, saw many people running, and then she said 'I'm closing the gate, there's been a shooting. Everyone get to the dressing rooms.' So we all walked VERY quickly to the dressing rooms. There is a bench in there, so I went in, got my feet up on the bench, called Kyle and told him where I was. After about 10 minutes, the store manager said that everyone had to go to the storeroom. There was a mom with two boys aged 7 and 9, a grandma with a baby, and the rest were like moms with older kids, me, a few random mid 20s, 30s and the three store workers. Everyone was on their phone looking for updates, but there were no updates. After a while, conflicting stories were coming in about 3-4 people being dead, the shooter is on the loose, the shooter is dead, it happened in Macy's on the second floor, it happened over the new Jordan's, etc&#8230;After about another hour, we heard we were going to have to be bused somewhere and they were inspecting everyone's cars. In the meantime Kyle said that he was on his way to the mall. I told him to stay away (he was working right down the street). I told him my phone was losing battery and I would update when I could. I told my FB friends to not reply (of course, they were replying!). Finally, about 1/2 hour later, the police said we could leave, store by store. I was hauling ass!! Others were walking. I said to myself 'High heeled boots, don't fail me now!' I did not care if those people chose to walk, but I was getting the hell out of dodge. We passed bath and body works and there were shampoo and lotion bottles strewn everywhere. The food court was deserted. I saw one shoe, spilled sodas, coats/gloves still sitting there. I just kept running. I excited on the opposite side of the mall from my car, called K and told him to come pick me up because I couldn't run anymore and it was FREEZING. My coat was in the car. Thank goodness I had my hat for my bald head! hee hee. He picked me up and I just cried and cried. He got me back to my car, and we were able to leave. It was so scary. 

Apparently, a young guy killed a male and female employee and then himself in a skate shop on the second level above the food court. Not sure if it was domestic related or not. All I know is that I'm so thankful that I'm alive and it'll be a while before I go back to the mall. I'm about to go to church, so I gotta go, but thanks for all your concern. Be thankful for what you have every day. You never know if tomorrow will come.


----------



## oldermom1975

Well said Terri, thank-you for telling us. I am hugging DH and DD harder tonight because of it.


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> The dr didn't seem too concerned about it at all but of course I was! He said " well.....everything looks fine NOW, I can't predict the future" so of course I was laying there thinking " WTH?!?!...." But then I realized he was right and whatever was gonna happen would happen and I couldn't stop it. I can only make sure I am doing my part to bring a healthy baby here, the rest is out if my hands. But I have to say it's still taxing on the nerves. Lol

*snort* He probably thought he was being comforting.... But I stand by what I said before, you and your babe are likely fine. :hugs:


----------



## VJean

Wow Terri, so glad you are ok! What a crazy experience and unfortunately a little too common these days. :nope:

Just a quick update from me before I go back and read the threads I've missed.....:witch: is here in full force. 

I had a FR Fertility Test that came free with my HPTs. So of course I haven't peed on anything for a few days, I am CD3 this morning, so I figured, why not use it? Big mistake! I failed the test miserably! I know my FSH was slightly elevated 2 years ago but I didn't think I'd be a big deal. I was contemplating making an appointment with my RE, but now I know for sure that's what I need to do. Bummer! Hopefully he'll put my mind at ease and tell me those tests are crap. Wishful thinking. :thumbup:

I've now spent the past hour googling natural ways to lower FSH. If y'all have any good tips, please share!


----------



## moni77

wow Terry. Crazy story. Glad you are safe.

AFM - I'll test again on Tuesday if no AF - AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Just, wow!! Wow, wow, wow!!! Again, I'm so glad you're ok *terri*! :hugs: This planet gets absolutely insane :nope: .


----------



## oldermom1975

VJean said:


> Wow Terri, so glad you are ok! What a crazy experience and unfortunately a little too common these days. :nope:
> 
> Just a quick update from me before I go back and read the threads I've missed.....:witch: is here in full force.
> 
> I had a FR Fertility Test that came free with my HPTs. So of course I haven't peed on anything for a few days, I am CD3 this morning, so I figured, why not use it? Big mistake! I failed the test miserably! I know my FSH was slightly elevated 2 years ago but I didn't think I'd be a big deal. I was contemplating making an appointment with my RE, but now I know for sure that's what I need to do. Bummer! Hopefully he'll put my mind at ease and tell me those tests are crap. Wishful thinking. :thumbup:
> 
> I've now spent the past hour googling natural ways to lower FSH. If y'all have any good tips, please share!

Sorry AF got you, VJean! 
I don't know a lot about herbs, but VitD3 (cholecalciferol) may be one way to lower your AMH/FSH levels. I take 5000IU per day. More than that, and you should probably get your levels tested at the doctor's office (you don't want to take too much).


----------



## garfie

:growlmad: sorry VJ - see you on the February thread:wacko:

Terri - Wow that's the kind of thing us in the UK hear about on TV - hope you are okay emotionally - was you there by yourself or did you have a girlie friend with you - or at least one who you can talk to about it :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-I went by myself. That's how I usually roll! I don't like shopping, and taking a friend prolongs the madness, so I'm an in and out kind of girl. EXCEPT, the snow had stopped so I figured I'd actually look around for a change. What a mistake that was!

I'm ok emotionally, but I have been very reflective since I got home. Life is so precious. I know people say that all the time, but when people get on your nerves, you just think, 'do I really have to deal with this? What happened if I never showed up again?' Then they would feel bad for being annoying. HA!!HA!! At least, that's what I imagine, and wish they would think about that before being jackasses. I'm ranting..hee hee. I have plenty of people to talk to, so I'll be ok. Just counting my lucky stars that I made it out unharmed.


----------



## kfs1

Future Mom said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GIRLS!!!!! OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> Clear blue digital test says 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> YES - Us older gals can do it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust: for everyone waiting to test in January and OF COURSE for the February gals too!!! I'm still lurking here cuz you gals know so much and are the nicest ladies on here. Any advice on how to keep a bun is GREATLY appreciated!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower: Now I have to figure out to tell my man - his house closes today so he's super stressed and this is gonna be SO amazing for him :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


A little late to the party - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi all....not many ladies left over on this thread now that the month is closing out. I've been checking in sporadically to see what's up and oh my goodness Terri!!! How awful and I'm so glad you are safe and sound. Terrible, terrible situation. 

I will likely be joining you all in Feb this week, but got all my fertility/TTC supplies ready to go for the next round so here we go again!


----------



## moni77

still waiting for AF but temp dropped and negative test again this morning. I'm going to the doctor on monday for an eval if still no AF.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Moni I know how hard the BFN after IUI is!!! :hug:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Been a while for me to check in. Figured I'd see how everyone was doing.

Future mom ~ Huge congrats! :happydance: H&H 9 months!

Terri ~ Oh my! How scary! I'm glad you got out of there ok. :hugs:

Sorry to those that got af. :nope: :hugs:

AFM ~ Still on a not TTC'ing cycle. I did try to talk him into it to no avail. Looks like I will be o'ing tomorrow on cd 16. We DTD on cd 12, and he didn't put on a condom, and I wasn't about to remind him of it. :haha: He did put k-y on me, which is supposed to hinder sperm. Countdown to pregnancy says I have a medium chance of pregnancy if I actually o tomorrow. Not holding my breath, but could be a very slight chance of getting pg this cycle anyway. Using progesterone anyway this LP so that it helps me have a good o for next cycle which is *supposed* to be back to TTC. So, if we do get an oops this month, it won't be lost due to my LPD. :winkwink:


----------



## oldermom1975

Katie Potatie said:


> I will likely be joining you all in Feb this week, but got all my fertility/TTC supplies ready to go for the next round so here we go again!

Like the pic, KP! 



moni77 said:


> still waiting for AF but temp dropped and negative test again this morning. I'm going to the doctor on monday for an eval if still no AF.

:hugs::hugs: Is there still a chance of a late BFP? 



MomOf3Girls said:


> AFM ~ Still on a not TTC'ing cycle. I did try to talk him into it to no avail. Looks like I will be o'ing tomorrow on cd 16. We DTD on cd 12, and he didn't put on a condom, and I wasn't about to remind him of it. :haha: He did put k-y on me, which is supposed to hinder sperm. Countdown to pregnancy says I have a medium chance of pregnancy if I actually o tomorrow. Not holding my breath, but could be a very slight chance of getting pg this cycle anyway. Using progesterone anyway this LP so that it helps me have a good o for next cycle which is *supposed* to be back to TTC. So, if we do get an oops this month, it won't be lost due to my LPD. :winkwink:

Let's hope his sperm betrays him!!


----------



## terripeachy

moni-I'm sorry you got a BFN, but I see your temp has started to go back up, so you might be ok. :hugs:

Momof3-Here's to hoping!!! I can't wait until you join us again.

Katie-Beautiful picture. It's way better than the potatohead. hee hee.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm calling this cycle a bust and moving on to the next one, even if "AF" was just a bloody wipe and a bit of spotting! My appointment with the GP is tomorrow so hopefully she'll have some ideas about what to do about these irregular cycles and light bleeding. I'm hoping a new cycle has reset, but I'll hold off putting a new testing date in the Feb thread until after my appointment in case she wants to try provera or something.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope one of those guys is a :ninja: Momof3!!!!!

Fezzle GL at the Dr !!!'

Katie Love the pic !!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Fezzle said:


> I'm calling this cycle a bust and moving on to the next one, even if "AF" was just a bloody wipe and a bit of spotting! My appointment with the GP is tomorrow so hopefully she'll have some ideas about what to do about these irregular cycles and light bleeding. I'm hoping a new cycle has reset, but I'll hold off putting a new testing date in the Feb thread until after my appointment in case she wants to try provera or something.

Ok, Fezzle. :hugs:


----------



## moni77

unlikely but I guess anything is possible.

Thanks for the support....


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies! Thank you for the kind words about my profile pic Yes I figured it was time to change my spud pic even though it goes with my user name. :)

AF due today but no signs yet, which I'm surprised about because I had such strong cramps and back ache last night before I went to bed. Man, it would really suck to get my period late for no good reason!! 

Momof3, I agree with the other ladies and I hope it happens anyway! Like my grandma says, "Oh men don't know what they want! We are in charge of having the babies and they get used to it and are just fine and happy after they get here!"

Fezzle, I know well how depressing it can be to get AF and I hope that your doctor can help get your body on a regular cycle so that you can make this happen. Just remember, you're taking steps in the right direction!

Moni77 there truly is hope left until AF arrives (As much as you hate hearing that over and over again). Don't some women get a dip but then it goes back up and they still can be pregnant?


----------



## moni77

I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning (which I normally dont get) so assumed AF was here. Flash forward 30 hours and still nothing else. Guess I'll test again tomorrow morning. Appointment with the doc on Monday either way.


----------



## moni77

Anything today Katie?


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Katie and Moni still Rooting for ya!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah moni!!
I see your temperature has gone back up, so this is exciting.

Katie jumped over to the other thread and said that she is testing on Sunday, but she's feeling very positive!


----------



## moni77

Yeah I finally caught up on the other one as well.... there was 20 pages to read through!!


----------



## moni77

I didnt temp this morning because I did not sleep well - pretty much awake most of the night. We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## oldermom1975

Well, ladies- there are a few testers that didn't report in. No problem- their choice, sometimes it is really hard to talk about a BFN. But I can assume that there are two more testers (moni and KP) that will report their results...:)
No pressure!:haha:
Very few bright spots this month...so hopefully we end out this sad month on a high note!! GL ladies!!!


----------



## moni77

another bfn today - I'm pretty sure I am out and my body is just delayed due to the meds - last month it was 4 weeks past the trigger before AF started.
I'll keep you posted though!


----------

